# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  [Jeu en Dév'] Fallout2 va à la plage

## LeRan

Mise à jour du 15 juin 2019

Après de nombreuses évolutions dans la réalisation et quelques unes non négligeables dans le concept, une démo jouable est enfin en ligne !

Plus de détails dans ce message.

-------------------------------------

Mise à jour du 29 mai 2017

Le développement se poursuit ! Aujourd'hui, un choix crucial à faire *ici*.

-------------------------------------

Adichats monde,

Comme j'en avais parlé un peu sur le fil "et si vous deviez faire votre propre jeu ?", je me suis attelé à la lourde tâche de créer le jeu de mes rêves. Je précise à toutes fins utiles que le titre du fil ne sera pas forcément le titre du jeu, pour cause de deux trois trucs à vérifier rapport au droit d'auteur.

Bref, il n'y a pas grand chose de très visible pour l'instant, mais il y a déjà quelques de fonctions que j'ai créées avec différentes idées en tête :
- aspect aventure : un module de discussion qui permet des conversations ramifiées assez chiadées,
- aspect RPG/survie : une gestion des objets dans l'inventaire et présents sur la carte,
- aspect tactique : une cartographie du monde avec un support logique habilement structuré (ahem).

Bref, je voulais refaire Fallout2 en l'adaptant à un autre cadre. Parmi les trucs visibles qui existent, j'ai créé un sprite de personnage animé, des textures pour la carte (faite avec Tiled) et un artiste m'a fourni quelques arbres, voila donc le premier screenshot un peu regardable de la première préversion... (le fait qu'il n'y ait rien en [22;18] n'apparaîtra pas dans le jeu final, c'est juste pour crâner avec le fait que la carte est sous-tendue par une structure de données...) Les objets en bas sont les commandes d'appel du menu général, de l'inventaire et de la carte.


Le truc c'est que comme je suis tout seul sur la partie code et conception (j'ai recours à des artistes mercenaires sur plusieurs aspects graphiques), je me demande si le projet initial n'est pas un peu ambitieux. Et comme quelques idées très judicieuses sont apparues dans l'autre fil, je viens quémander des conseils  ::): 

Donc, mes interrogations en vrac :
- est-ce que l'aspect aventure et l'aspect RPG/survie sont compatibles, ou est-ce que je vais m'aliéner les deux populations à la fois ?
- dois-je poursuivre dans un style graphique réaliste, ou dois-je me réorienter vers quelque chose de plus cartoon (et si oui, où trouver les textures / ressources adéquates ?)
- quels sont les autres jeux du même genre qu'il serait intéressant que j'étudie pour voir comment ils marchent ? Outre Fallout2, j'avais noté dans le Canard : _Underrail_ et _Divinity: Original Sin_, comme exemples récents.

Bon, désolé de ne pas proposer de mettre les mains sur quelque chose de jouable, mais c'est encore trop en travaux  ::):

----------


## Grhyll

Punaise, oui ça a l'air ambitieux ^^' Après dur de juger plus précisément, sans avoir une idée de la quantité de contenu que tu souhaites y mettre. Ca peut être gérable si tu es motivé et que tu ne pars pas dans tous les sens au niveau des features  ::): 

Niveau graphismes, je suis pas très fan de ce qu'on voit sur le screenshot (le perso pixellisé, la tente qui s'intègre pas trop bien), mais c'est pas non plus hideux, et je ne pense pas que l'aspect graphique soit le truc le plus important dans ce style de jeu. Mes avis s'arrêteront là ceci dit, parce que ce n'est pas le type d'univers que je connais le mieux !

Bon courage en tout cas  ::):  Avant de proposer une démo, propose une vidéo :D

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Avant de proposer une démo, propose une vidéo :D


J'ai essayé de cliquer plusieurs fois, mais en vain... Il ne s'agit bien que d'une image.  ::P:

----------


## LeRan

Oui, je sais, j'ai cette tendance à être un peu trop ambitieux, c'est pour ça que je sors un jeu tous les 5 ans, et encore, après sévère révision à la baisse  ::mellow:: 

C'est normal que la tente ne s'intègre pas, j'ai juste bricolé le sprite à la main pour tester un truc (la forme de son collideur en l'occurrence, généré procéduralement, une grande fierté !). En revanche, le reste, à savoir personnage, arbres, textures et interface, devrait être pixelisé de la même façon.

Ah oui, c'est un autre parti-pris graphique, peut-être contestable : par nostalgie de ma jeunesse ou pour me faciliter le travail avec les textures, j'ai opté pour une résolution 800x600. J'hésite à prévoir le cas de l'écran large et passer en 800x450 (du 1600x900 avec un zoom x2), j'ai peur que ça fasse un peu extrémiste du gros pixel...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai essayé de cliquer plusieurs fois, mais en vain... Il ne s'agit bien que d'une image.


J'aurais pu poster une vidéo, mais tout ce qu'on aurait vu, c'est le personnage faire des aller-retour de la plage à la route et tourner autour des arbres, tout en vérifiant dans son inventaire qu'elle n'a bien qu'un Opinel dans sa poche. Ça n'aurait pas été passionnant, alors j'ai opté pour une image fixe, simple et élégante :D (en l'occurrence le module de conversation aurait été plus intéressant mais les portraits fixes des personnages sont encore trop vilains, ça donnerait une mauvaise idée du jeu... dans la prochaine mise à jour peut-être...)

----------


## Myron

Je suis très curieux de voir ou va mener ce projet. ^^

Tu utilises quelles technos?

----------


## LeRan

> Je suis très curieux de voir ou va mener ce projet. ^^


Moi aussi  ::mellow:: 




> Tu utilises quelles technos?


Unity tout du long ! J'ai codé tout le support de programmation moi-même en C# pour ne pas risquer d'être limité à un moment par les fonctions de RPG-Maker ou autre.

A côté de ça : Blender pour les modèles 3D : le jeu est de la pure 2D mais la feuille de sprite du personnage est générée d'après son modèle 3D animé. D'où l'aspect réaliste du personnage : c'était le plus facile à créer avec l'add-on de Blender "Manuel Bastioni Lab". Gimp pour les textures (je fais moi-même mes textures seamless à la main comme au XVIIe siècle, j'attends la visite de Jean-Pierre Pernaut d'un jour à l'autre). Et Tiled pour la génération de la carte ; qui est orthogonale avec des cases 2x1, donc en vue isométrique.

Voila, pour plus de détails, suffit de demander  ::):

----------


## Myron

C'est marrant le premier projet que j'ai voulu faire en installant Unity c'est "un Fallout-like sur mars" et j'étais parti sur de la 3D avec camera Orthographique.
Pour les persos j'étais parti sur MakeHuman je ne connaissais pas Manuel Bastioni Lab. Ca a l'air pas mal.
Bien entendu en tant que developpeur sans une once de talent artistique je me suis rapidement heurté au manque d'assets et j'ai laissé tombé.

Bonne chance pour ton projet en tout cas je vais suivre ca de près.  ::):

----------


## LeRan

> C'est marrant le premier projet que j'ai voulu faire en installant Unity c'est "un Fallout-like sur mars" et j'étais parti sur de la 3D avec camera Orthographique.
> Pour les persos j'étais parti sur MakeHuman je ne connaissais pas Manuel Bastioni Lab. Ca a l'air pas mal.
> Bien entendu en tant que developpeur sans une once de talent artistique je me suis rapidement heurté au manque d'assets et j'ai laissé tombé.


Ah, ça c'est amusant alors, après avoir lu "seul sur Mars" j'y ai pensé aussi, c'était même ma première idée ! Mais je me suis rappelé que depuis très longtemps je rêvais d'un bon JDR/aventure dans la nature, alors j'ai abandonné Mars à regret...

Oui, pour nous autres codeurs, le manque de talent artistique c'est une plaie, hein ? ^^ Pour les portraits des personnages j'ai commencé par des rendus de modèles 3D (c'était pas terrible d'ailleurs), mais maintenant je commande des graphismes à des artistes freelance, pour donner à l'ensemble un petit côté pro... Par contre l'artiste qui faisait mes arbres vient de me laisser tomber parce qu'il a trouvé un boulot sur un gros projet (peux pas lui en vouloir en même temps...), donc voila, j'apprends à faire de la végétation avec le module Sapling de Blender...

Mon gros soucis, c'est que cette méthode pour produire les graphismes (sprites rendus depuis un modèle 3D) me marie plus ou moins de force à un style réaliste, cf. tous les décors de la capture d'écran sauf la tente (que j'ai dessinée à la main comme un porcasse)... Est-ce que tu sais s'il y a un moyen d'obtenir un rendu plus "cartoon", avec des à-plat de couleurs simples et clairs, sans devoir tout peindre en 2D à la main ?

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Ah, ça c'est amusant alors, après avoir lu "seul sur Mars" j'y ai pensé aussi, c'était même ma première idée ! Mais je me suis rappelé que depuis très longtemps je rêvais d'un bon JDR/aventure dans la nature, alors j'ai abandonné Mars à regret...
> 
> Oui, pour nous autres codeurs, le manque de talent artistique c'est une plaie, hein ? ^^ Pour les portraits des personnages j'ai commencé par des rendus de modèles 3D (c'était pas terrible d'ailleurs), mais maintenant je commande des graphismes à des artistes freelance, pour donner à l'ensemble un petit côté pro... Par contre l'artiste qui faisait mes arbres vient de me laisser tomber parce qu'il a trouvé un boulot sur un gros projet (peux pas lui en vouloir en même temps...), donc voila, j'apprends à faire de la végétation avec le module Sapling de Blender...
> 
> Mon gros soucis, c'est que cette méthode pour produire les graphismes (sprites rendus depuis un modèle 3D) me marie plus ou moins de force à un style réaliste, cf. tous les décors de la capture d'écran sauf la tente (que j'ai dessinée à la main comme un porcasse)... Est-ce que tu sais s'il y a un moyen d'obtenir un rendu plus "cartoon", avec des à-plat de couleurs simples et clairs, sans devoir tout peindre en 2D à la main ?


Perso, je suis en train de réaliser mes éléments sur Illustrator en vectoriel, mais je ne saurais te dire ce que ça produira quand j'aurai découpé tout ça en _tiles_. Si ça se trouve ça produira une immonde bouillie de pixels.  :Mellow2:

----------


## Myron

Je ne vois pas pourquoi ta methode t'oblige a rester dans l'ultra réaliste? 
https://www.assetstore.unity3d.com/en/#!/content/37457
Tu devrais pouvoir generer des sprites plus "cartoon" avec ce genre de modèles 3d non?

----------


## LeRan

> Je ne vois pas pourquoi ta methode t'oblige a rester dans l'ultra réaliste? 
> https://www.assetstore.unity3d.com/en/#!/content/37457
> Tu devrais pouvoir generer des sprites plus "cartoon" avec ce genre de modèles 3d non?


C'est vraiment chouette ! En fait, c'est exactement le style de graphismes que je rêve d'essayer. Le seul problème c'est qu'il n'y a que 6 types d'arbres dans cet asset, et qu'il m'en faudra beaucoup d'autres si je veux un jeu en extérieur qui ressemble à quelque chose... Ce qui ne me laisse que deux possibilité :
- soit je contacte l'auteur pour savoir combien ça me coûterait qu'il me fasse sur mesure les arbres stylisés dont j'ai besoin, au risque d'y laisser une fortune...
- ... soit j'apprends à les faire moi-même aussi beaux, et avec le temps que la programmation me prend déjà c'est pas gagné !

Bon, je vais le contacter à tout hasard, mais j'ai peur d'être marié par défaut au style graphique que j'arriverai à produire moi-même avec Blender... Mais merci du conseil, ça m'est précieux !

EDIT : woa, je viens de regarder les conditions d'emploi de Mikael Gustafsson : 145$ de l'heure, pour des projets d'une durée minimum de 15 jours. Pas dans mon budget ça... Je vais devoir me débrouiller autrement :/

----------


## Hyperpenguin

C'est pas possible de modifier ses 6 arbres niveaux tailles et volumes? C'est vraiment si peux exploitable que ça, en gros il fait de la pub sur le store ?

----------


## Myron

C'est un exemple parmis d'autres tu dois pouvoir trouver ton bonheur. 
Certains createurs d'assets sont plus sympa que d'autres et si tu ne demande pas l'exclusivité sur les assets créés c'est probablement moins cher.

N'oublie pas aussi comme dit hyperpenguin c'est que tu peux ensuite modifier ces arbres en orientation, tailles et couleurs pour pouvoir varier un peu à moindre frais.
Il faut être créatif. ^^

----------


## LeRan

Salut la compagnie ! Quelques nouvelles du projet qui avance en sous-marin... J'ai passé les dernières semaines à apprendre à faire des arbres avec Blender : l'artiste qui a fait ceux du screenshot plus haut est parti bosser sur un gros projet en me plantant là, alors j'ai dû me débrouiller... C'est une tâche ingrate  ::(:  Après moult réflexion, consultation de mon compte en banque et du temps qui me reste à vivre par rapport à la durée estimée du projet, j'ai décidé de rester avec le style réaliste, parce que :
- je n'ai pas assez de talent artistique pour dessiner de jolis arbres en 2D,
- je suis trop perfectionniste pour obtenir d'un vrai artiste de jolis arbres en 2D pas cher,
- le style réaliste est ce qu'il y a de plus simple et de plus rapide à faire avec un logiciel 3D.

Voila mes deux premières créations (avec un sprite de personnage à l'échelle), qui m'ont pris un temps fou parce que j'ai du tout apprendre avec Blender ; les prochaines devraient être beaucoup plus rapides. Je peux avoir votre opinion sur cette ébauche de végétation ? Bonus si vous arrivez à deviner de quelles espèces d'arbres il s'agit  ::):

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> ...Voila mes deux premières créations (avec un sprite de personnage à l'échelle), qui m'ont pris un temps fou parce que j'ai du tout apprendre avec Blender ; les prochaines devraient être beaucoup plus rapides. Je peux avoir votre opinion sur cette ébauche de végétation ? Bonus si vous arrivez à deviner de quelles espèces d'arbres il s'agit 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/4d65b04...b129b9e534.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/8b0ebd9...3d067aa7a1.jpg


Franchement, pour du travail réalisé par quelqu'un qui découvre Blender, c'est très pro !  ::o:  Ca aurait été cool que tu les insères sur un sol en herbe pour qu'on se rende mieux compte, d'autant que les vignettes ne peuvent être agrandies. Mais je pense que tu peux pousuivre la modélisation, c'est réussi. Perso, pour un jeu comme tu proposes, le réalisme ne me dérange pas si la qualité des graphismes est à la hauteur de ce que tu proposes là.  :;):

----------


## LeRan

> Franchement, pour du travail réalisé par quelqu'un qui découvre Blender, c'est très pro !  Ca aurait été cool que tu les insères sur un sol en herbe pour qu'on se rende mieux compte, d'autant que les vignettes ne peuvent être agrandies. Mais je pense que tu peux pousuivre la modélisation, c'est réussi. Perso, pour un jeu comme tu proposes, le réalisme ne me dérange pas si la qualité des graphismes est à la hauteur de ce que tu proposes là.


Ah ben ça, ça me fait plaisir alors ! Ces semaines passées à craindre de devenir dingue à cause de Blender n'ont pas été en vain  ::):  Je vais continuer à faire les autres arbres et arbustes de la même manière, maintenant que j'ai compris le truc avec les textures et les shaders ça devrait aller...

Les sprites que j'ai montrés sont à la résolution finale prévue pour le jeu. C'est dommage parce que du coup on ne voit presque pas que je leur ai donné des textures soignées pour les feuilles et les branches... Mais si je veux inclure quelques grands arbres qui ne prennent pas tout l'écran, par exemple noyer ou pin maritime (dans les images plus haut on a un cerisier et un figuier, tous les deux de petite taille) il faut que les sprites restent à basse résolution...

Bref, merci pour les encouragements, c'est du boulot mais ça avance ^^

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

J'avais reconnu le figuier, mais j'avoue que j'ai cherché pour l'autre, en vain…  ::):

----------


## LeRan

Ah la vache, comme c'est plus rapide une fois qu'on a tous les shaders qui fonctionnent correctement ! Hop, un grand figuier fait en une demie heure histoire de dire !




> Ca aurait été cool que tu les insères sur un sol en herbe pour qu'on se rende mieux compte, d'autant que les vignettes ne peuvent être agrandies.


Voila ! Les feuilles du figuier sont probablement un peu trop jaunes, faudra que je regarde d'où ça vient... D'un autre côté, j'ai réglé un soleil d'été très fort, dans sa position de midi (d'où les ombres dures), c'est peut-être pour ça.



En prime, un gros zoom pour vous montrer que je me moque pas du monde question qualité des textures, même si c'est à peu près invisible sur le rendu final  ::mellow::  (tout vient du figuier en face de chez moi en l'occurrence, économie en circuit court et tout...)

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> En prime, un gros zoom pour vous montrer que je me moque pas du monde question qualité des textures, même si c'est à peu près invisible sur le rendu final  (tout vient du figuier en face de chez moi en l'occurrence, économie en circuit court et tout...)


Ouais, la texture c'est vraiment ça.  :;):

----------


## Grhyll

C'est chouette, tu as l'air de maîtriser maintenant  ::):

----------


## Myron

Beau boulot. J'en serais bien incapable perso.  ::):

----------


## Roscopolo

> En prime, un gros zoom pour vous montrer que je me moque pas du monde question qualité des textures, même si c'est à peu près invisible sur le rendu final


En fait à cette échelle il vaut mieux utiliser des textures peu détaillées pour minimiser les variations brutales d'un pixel à l'autre (détails haute fréquence). Ça fatigue les yeux et ça rend le truc moins joli. Tu aurais peut-être même gagné à ne pas utiliser de textures et simplement trouver les bonnes propriétés lumineuses. Sinon il n'y a pas de module gratuit qui génèrerait des arbres à la demande ? Il y en a dans Unity et UE je crois, pas sûr.

----------


## LeRan

Salut les jeunes ! Comme ça fait des jours que je m'acharne à modéliser des pins maritimes, j'ai pensé vous faire profiter du résultat, histoire de souffler un peu.

Question concernant les textures : j'hésite entre une texture légèrement surdimensionnées où le motif est facilement lisible et l'effet de répétition pas trop marqué (c'est quoi le terme technique pour ça déjà ?), et une texture à l'échelle mais moins lisible et plus répétitive. Qu'en pensez-vous ? Cf. les deux illustrations ci-dessous.

Au fait, ces pins font 9 mètres. Je me demande si c'est la peine d'avoir des arbres plus grands dans le jeu (ce genre d'arbre peut facilement faire le double voire le triple de cette taille), ou si le message "ceci est un grand arbre" passe déjà et que ça n'apporterait rien d'autre de les faire plus grands ?

Et oui, avant que quelqu'un fasse la remarque, c'est bien le même pin vu sous 3 angles différents, nous sommes entre nous  :;): 


(texture zoomée)


(texture à l'échelle)

P.S.



> En fait à cette échelle il vaut mieux utiliser des textures peu détaillées pour minimiser les variations brutales d'un pixel à l'autre (détails haute fréquence). Ça fatigue les yeux et ça rend le truc moins joli. Tu aurais peut-être même gagné à ne pas utiliser de textures et simplement trouver les bonnes propriétés lumineuses. Sinon il n'y a pas de module gratuit qui génèrerait des arbres à la demande ? Il y en a dans Unity et UE je crois, pas sûr.


Mine de rien, j'y réfléchis ! Si je reste sur le style réaliste je dois utiliser des textures détaillées (mais le jeu sera zoomé assez fortement, et ne devrait pas conduire à s'user les yeux sur des micro-décors super fins)... Mais si j'arrive à faire un ensemble cohérent avec des à-plat de couleurs, ce serait une autre option intéressante. Le problème, c'est qu'un style épuré demande une compétence artistique qui me manque, je ne suis bon qu'à reproduire la nature, pas à l'interpréter artistiquement... Et pour répondre à le deuxième question, non, il n'existe rien d'à la fois joli, facile et gratuit. Là je me sers de Blender, qui est gratuit. Le côté joli se discute, le côté facile pas vraiment :/

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Salut les jeunes ! Comme ça fait des jours que je m'acharne à modéliser des pins maritimes, j'ai pensé vous faire profiter du résultat, histoire de souffler un peu.
> 
> Question concernant les textures : j'hésite entre une texture légèrement surdimensionnées où le motif est facilement lisible et l'effet de répétition pas trop marqué (c'est quoi le terme technique pour ça déjà ?), et une texture à l'échelle mais moins lisible et plus répétitive. Qu'en pensez-vous ? Cf. les deux illustrations ci-dessous.
> 
> Au fait, ces pins font 9 mètres. Je me demande si c'est la peine d'avoir des arbres plus grands dans le jeu (ce genre d'arbre peut facilement faire le double voire le triple de cette taille), ou si le message "ceci est un grand arbre" passe déjà et que ça n'apporterait rien d'autre de les faire plus grands ?


Je ne suis pas spécialiste, mais je constate près de chez moi, où ces pins sont pléthore, qu'il est relativement rare d'en rencontrer d'aussi grands, en tous cas dans les espaces urbains ou occupés par l'homme. Hormis dans les garrigues où ils doivent être là depuis des lustres, la plupart culminent à 3 ou 4m car ils ont été plantés de la main de l'homme. J'en ai, par exemple, deux sous les yeux dans un parc au moment où j'écris, et ils sont à 6 ou 7m max.  :;):  En revanche, ils sont bien plus touffus (on ne voit pas à travers les branches) et leur tronc grossit en grandissant, donc leur diamètre est bien plus important que celui que tu leur as fait. .  ::rolleyes::  Oui, je sais, ça ne t'arrange pas.  ::siffle::  Je pense qu'en faisant partir les branches plus bas sur l'arbre (à hauteur de tes branches coupées) tu serais plus proche de la réalité.  :;):

----------


## Grhyll

C'est joli, mais tu devrais pas aussi bosser un peu sur le jeu lui-même, avant de passer des jours et des jours sur la modé des arbres ? ^^'

----------


## LeRan

> Je ne suis pas spécialiste, mais je constate près de chez moi, où ces pins sont pléthore, qu'il est relativement rare d'en rencontrer d'aussi grands, en tous cas dans les espaces urbains ou occupés par l'homme. Hormis dans les garrigues où ils doivent être là depuis des lustres, la plupart culminent à 3 ou 4m car ils ont été plantés de la main de l'homme. J'en ai, par exemple, deux sous les yeux dans un parc au moment où j'écris, et ils sont à 6 ou 7m max.  En revanche, ils sont bien plus touffus (on ne voit pas à travers les branches) et leur tronc grossit en grandissant, donc leur diamètre est bien plus important que celui que tu leur as fait. .  Oui, je sais, ça ne t'arrange pas.


Oui, ces arbres viennent dans des formes et des tailles assez disparates, je fais encore des recherches sur la question... Là j'ai modélisé ceux qui surplombaient le camping où je passais mes vacances quand j'étais gamin, assez grands avec les branches basses mortes et tombées et les caravanes dessous (normalement les branches mortes ont un plus petit diamètre, je les modifierai à la main puisque Sapling ne le propose pas par défaut). Mais je suis en train d'en faire des plus petits et plus touffus comme tu décrits, qui ont un joli port hémicirculaire quand ils poussent seuls, le genre qu'on voit plantés près des routes des vacances. En tous cas merci pour tes commentaires, je suis toujours preneur, c'est enrichissant  ::): 




> C'est joli, mais tu devrais pas aussi bosser un peu sur le jeu lui-même, avant de passer des jours et des jours sur la modé des arbres ? ^^'


Ben en fait j'ai déjà passé beaucoup de temps sur le code, qui commence à vraiment avoir de la gueule et à marcher pas mal du tout, mais je me suis rendu compte que je ne pouvais rien montrer de convaincant, et surtout pas une vidéo, tant que je n'avais pas des graphismes qui tiennent la route pour aller avec... Alors j'ai remisé mon C# sur l'étagère et je me suis mis à la modélisation 3D (même s'il est vrai que par goût j'aime mieux taper du code que faire des graphismes, quand on est un peu tout seul faut bien s'y coller...)

En l'occurrence, j'ai encore 2 ou 3 trucs à faire et ensuite je crois que je vais laisser de côté les arbres et peaufiner le module de conversation, histoire de pouvoir montrer quelque chose d'un peu sympa.

D'ailleurs, je veux bien votre avis sur les derniers trucs que j'ai sur ma liste avant de passer à autre chose :
- plusieurs sprites pour chaque arbre : matin / midi / soir / nuit, avec les ombres et la luminosité correspondantes. Ça c'est prévu, une fois que le modèle de l'arbre est fait ça ne devrait pas être trop difficile, faut juste que je trouve la couleur du soleil à différentes heures de la journée.
- un sprite additionnel de halo autour de l'arbre quand il est sélectionné : j'ai trouvé récemment comment faire mais je ne suis pas certain d'avoir envie de faire ça.
- des animations pour chaque sprite pour montrer le vent dans les branches (et rendre le jeu un peu vivant) : l'add-on Sapling amélioré de Blender peut le faire, mais c'est beaucoup de boulot, je pense garder ça pour après, à moins d'un enthousiasme populaire à la limite de la démonstration de force.

Voila, en tous cas merci pour votre attention :D

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je viens de découvrir Naruto Online, et graphiquement, c'est exactement ce que j'essaie de faire. En mieux. (exemple)

Autant j'étais humble devant Divinity... Je suis tout seul, je peux pas me mesurer à un studio, c'est normal.

Putain. Naruto quoi.  ::cry::

----------


## LeRan

A la demande générale, voici un pin un peu plus petit. Il n'est ni très touffu ni très joli mais disons que c'est l'intention qui compte. Je me suis amusé avec les sources de lumière pour simuler différentes heures de la journée et la nuit.

J'ai un petit soucis concernant les textures au sol... Si quelqu'un a un peu d'expérience dans ce domaine, je me pose une question : à partir de la lumière du soleil à une heure donnée ("température" de la couleur ou RGB ) est-ce qu'il y a moyen de connaître la couleur d'un écran semi transparent à surimposer à la texture du sol pour qu'elle paraisse être éclairée par le soleil en question ? Je pensais la couleur de la source de lumière suffirait, mais on dirait que pas du tout : le soleil du soir qui donne cette belle teinte rouge à l'arbre est en fait bien jaune, et rajouter un écran jaune semi-transparent ne fait pas du tout le même effet, il faudrait plutôt qu'il soit rouge-orange. Du coup je suis un peu perdu...



Enfin voila, je ne pense pas que je ferai les arbres beaucoup mieux que ça, faut rester raisonnable, je rajouterai juste quelques espèces d'arbres et arbustes plus tard...

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> C'est joli, mais tu devrais pas aussi bosser un peu sur le jeu lui-même, avant de passer des jours et des jours sur la modé des arbres ? ^^'


Ouias, mais il pourra les mettre sur l'Asset Store pour financer son temps de travail sur le jeu.  ::o:  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> A la demande générale, voici un pin un peu plus petit. Il n'est ni très touffu ni très joli mais disons que c'est l'intention qui compte.


Ça ressemble davantage à ceux que j'ai autour de chez moi.  :;):  Pour les couleurs, à mon avis il te suffit de suivre l'échelle des températures de couleurs qu'utilisent les photographes pour obtenir quelque chose d'assez réaliste. La lumière du matin est très jaune pâle par beau temps, passe par le jeune et finit par du orange/rouge. Je ne sais pas si ça peut t'aider, mais j'ai *une page sur mon site de photo qui traite du sujet.*  ::):

----------


## Roscopolo

En tant que dév dénué de compétences artistiques, je t'exprime toute ma sympathie.

Pour la comparaison entre les deux images, la première fait penser à un tapis d'aiguilles de pin (exagérément fourni mais dont l'atmosphère me parle), la seconde à une herbe grise déjà plus douteuse (Monsanto ?!) mais plus douce à l'oeil du fait de l'atténuation des contrastes résultant de la mise à l'échelle : les hautes fréquences y sont de plus haute fréquence mais de plus faible amplitude...

Pour le coup des aplats de couleur, je ne parlais pas de tout le jeu. Je voulais simplement dire que tu n'as pas besoin de textures partout. Des aplats, de bons paramètres de matière et éventuellement quelques textures génériques doivent souvent suffire à cette échelle. Ça peut aussi faire un style. Et, ouais, je ne connaissais pas Naruto online, c'est superbe mais un c'est un doux rêve inaccessible : comme tu l'avais compris, mieux vaut rester dans le réalisme pour chopper des assets facilement.

Enfin pour la variation des couleurs selon la journée, c'est spécifique à chaque matériau : la réflectance varie selon la longueur d'onde et l'angle d'incidence. Par ailleurs les matériaux non-métalliques présentent une réflexion interne (diffuse) et nécessitent parfois plusieurs couches pour être correctement représentés (notamment feuilles, peau, ...). Tout ça est en général trop coûteux à modeler et calculer, donc on utilise simplement un bête effet appliqué à tout l'écran (tonemapping, correction de couleur, ...).

----------


## LeRan

Super chouette site Ashley ! (et super pseudo aussi, ah-ah :D) Merci pour vos conseils à tous les deux, j'ai un peu bossé sur le sujet et au final le rendu est pas mal du tout je trouve : une simple image monochrome semi-transparente en mode "multiplier" sur la texture du sol devrait suffire pour ce que je veux en faire (et ça m'évite d'avoir plusieurs cartes du sol à gérer) (les sprites du décor étant déjà gérés procéduralement).






> En tant que dév dénué de compétences artistiques, je t'exprime toute ma sympathie.


J'ai conscience de ça depuis l'école primaire où je passais super longtemps à chiader des dessins qui étaient au final moins jolis que ceux de ma petite camarade de la table à côté qui avait la fibre artistique. C'est une malédiction  ::(: 




> Pour la comparaison entre les deux images, la première fait penser à un tapis d'aiguilles de pin (exagérément fourni mais dont l'atmosphère me parle), la seconde à une herbe grise déjà plus douteuse (Monsanto ?!) mais plus douce à l'oeil du fait de l'atténuation des contrastes résultant de la mise à l'échelle : les hautes fréquences y sont de plus haute fréquence mais de plus faible amplitude...


C'est vrai... Mais les deux textures sont pourtant extraites de la même photo ! J'aurais peut-être du virer dans la deuxième les quelques touffes d'herbes qui poussent entre les aiguilles de pin, ça fait pas crédible (alors que c'est pourtant exactement ce que j'ai photographié...) (disclaimer : j'ai fait la photo sous un pin à Bordeaux, j'aurais peut-être dû pousser jusqu'à la côte pour avoir quelque chose de plus crédible... Mais c'est vachement plus loin...)


Sinon, c'est un moment de vérité pour le projet : j'ai demandé à une artiste de dessiner des arbres stylisés, et si elle y arrive il va falloir faire un choix... Le style réaliste permet de faire des décors moi-même assez facilement, mais le rendu final ne sera jamais aussi agréable à l'oeil qu'un style dessiné plus épuré. Le style de dessin des personnages s'en ressentira aussi... Et les sous que je vais y laisser itou :/ (because les dessins des personnages réalistes sont, eux, vachement plus chers que les personnages stylisés)

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Pour revenir sur tes aiguilles de pins au sol, voici mes réflexions :
1. Si j'avais su qu'on pouvait utiliser un filtre en mode "Produit", je te l'aurais recommandé tout de suite car c'est un procédé que j'utilise beaucoup en infographie PAO pour superposer des photos de textures avec une couleur.
2. Je pense que ce qui rend moins bien dans ta première image, c'est que, même en plein soleil de midi, des aiguilles de pin au sol sont toujours brun/orangé, et non pas grises.

Autrement dit ta couleur de base devrait, à mon avis, correspondre davantage à ça :

----------


## LeRan

Oui, ton effet de lumière sur la texture du sol est très chouette, je vais essayer de faire la même chose. L'aspect gris de mon sol vient peut-être du fait que j'ai ajouté un peu de projection de lumière bleu ciel pour simuler l'éclat du ciel à midi (j'avais lu ça quelque part) mais ce n'était peut-être pas une si bonne idée.




> Si j'avais su qu'on pouvait utiliser un filtre en mode "Produit", je te l'aurais recommandé tout de suite car c'est un procédé que j'utilise beaucoup en infographie PAO pour superposer des photos de textures avec une couleur.


En fait c'était juste une simulation avec Gimp... Normalement on peut multiplier des couleurs dans Unity de la même façon avec les shaders, mais c'est super compliqué et je maîtrise pas tout encore. Ce qui est une façon polie de dire qu'au bout de 3 tutoriels je sais toujours pas par quel bout les prendre  ::'(:

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Ben tu sais, ma simulation n'est rien d'autre qu'un calque de balance de couleur appliqué sur le sol. Pas très académique non plus.  ::P:

----------


## Roscopolo

> Normalement on peut multiplier des couleurs dans Unity de la même façon avec les shaders, mais c'est super compliqué et je maîtrise pas tout encore. Ce qui est une façon polie de dire qu'au bout de 3 tutoriels je sais toujours pas par quel bout les prendre


 Comme je le disais dans mon précédent message, la solution habituelle est un bête effet appliqué à tout l'écran.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Comme je le disais dans mon précédent message, la solution habituelle est un bête effet appliqué à tout l'écran.


Quelle déception.  :Emo:  Moi qui croyais que programmer nécessitait un savoir-faire de tous les instants. En fait, c'est un métier de feignasse comme le mien, où l'on se contente de superposer/mélanger des couleurs avec des images !  ::o:  ::P:

----------


## LeRan

> Comme je le disais dans mon précédent message, la solution habituelle est un bête effet appliqué à tout l'écran.


Ça aurait été un peu trop, puisque seule une partie de l'écran doit être éclairée, et même pas tous les layers d'ailleurs... J'ai pas trouvé d'autre bonne solution que les shaders. Mais la bonne nouvelle...




> Quelle déception.  Moi qui croyais que programmer nécessitait un savoir-faire de tous les instants. En fait, c'est un métier de feignasse comme le mien, où l'on se contente de superposer/mélanger des couleurs avec des images !


... c'est que j'ai enfin réussi à faire marcher cette saloperie de hilh de p*ta de shader ! Et oui, c'est exactement comme Toshop pour exactement le même résultat, c'est juste 20 fois plus compliqué à faire  ::(: 

Si jamais quelqu'un d'aussi nioubie que moi en a besoin j'ai raconté là bas comment j'avais fait, c'est pas de la science de haut niveau mais ça peut rendre service...
https://forum.unity3d.com/threads/pa...ummies.441956/

----------


## LeRan

Tiens, comme j'ai la chance d'avoir quelques experts dans les parages, je me suis amusé à un petit jeu que j'avais envie de partager avec vous : la comparaison entre un rendu réel avec une lumière de température choisie (3200 K dans le cas présent), et un rendu simulé avec l'objet en lumière blanche multiplié par un calque d'un couleur correspondant à la même température choisie.



Je trouve que le rendu réel est nettement plus joli, mais je me demande si ça justifie d'avoir une gestion des sprites plus complexe (parce que sinon je rends tout en lumière blanche une bonne fois pour toutes et je balance par dessus un calque multiplicatif au moment de la journée qui va bien).

----------


## Roscopolo

SI je ne m'abuse (pas sûr) ton problème est simplement que tous tes coeffs multiplicateurs sont inférieurs à 1. Tu t'es sans doute dit que c'était logique puisque la lumière du soir est moins intense, mais la couleur ressentie est différente du signal reçu puisque l'oeil effectue un procédé similaire au HDR mapping, entre autres.

A ta place j'essaierais avec des rendus "blanc" en HDR. Puis j'appliquerais la couleur avec coeffs < 1 en HDR, et ensuite je ferais le mapping HDR (ou tu laisses Unity le faire selon la façon dont ton rendu se passe). Note que je hasarde simplement des hypothèses.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> SI je ne m'abuse (pas sûr) ton problème est simplement que tous tes coeffs multiplicateurs sont inférieurs à 1. Tu t'es sans doute dit que c'était logique puisque la lumière du soir est moins intense, mais la couleur ressentie est différente du signal reçu puisque l'oeil effectue un procédé similaire au HDR mapping, entre autres.
> 
> A ta place j'essaierais avec des rendus "blanc" en HDR. Puis j'appliquerais la couleur avec coeffs < 1 en HDR, et ensuite je ferais le mapping HDR (ou tu laisses Unity le faire selon la façon dont ton rendu se passe). Note que je hasarde simplement des hypothèses.


Fais gaffe, je crois qu'il essaie de t'embobiner. Une personne normale ne devrait pas parler comme ça.  :<_<:

----------


## LeRan

> Fais gaffe, je crois qu'il essaie de t'embobiner. Une personne normale ne devrait pas parler comme ça.


Ben, que ce soit un excellent conseil ou une arnaque à l'assurance, je n'ai de toutes façons pas les connaissances suffisantes pour le mettre en pratique... J'ai bien fait quelques essais pour améliorer le rendu "simulé", mais de toutes façons ce serait surprenant que l'application d'un simple filtre puisse donner un résultat aussi probant que la simulation physique réelle de la lumière (mode "Cycles" de Blender), d'autant plus que le matériau des feuilles contient des effets de translucidité et de diffusivité mélangés.

Bref : j'ai un choix technique à faire, quelques arbustes à créer, mais dès que j'aurai une palette de genêts, ajoncs et bruyères suffisante, je pourrai passer à autre chose, comme faire une chouette interface de dialogue. J'ai hâte ! (disclaimer : vu que chaque fleur fera au plus un pixel à l'écran, je crois que je vais me laisser aller à laisser les fleurs d'ajonc en forme de petits cubes, le perfectionnisme a ses limites...)

----------


## Roscopolo

> Ben, que ce soit un excellent conseil ou une arnaque à l'assurance, je n'ai de toutes façons pas les connaissances suffisantes pour le mettre en pratique...


En fait c'est bidon...

Dans ton shader, tu mutliplies actuellement les composantes RGB du pixel de la texture par les composantes RGB de la lumière ? Et dans chaque cas il s'agit d'un float ou half entre 0 et 1 ? Et bien utilise simplement des nombres un peu plus grands que 1 pour la lumière.

Si tu veux comprendre le problème... Quand l'oeil perçoit une scène très lumineuse l'iris se contracte pour diminuer l'intensité reçue et protéger l'oeil (et dans le noir l'iris se dilate). Si bien que l'image du soir semble aussi lumineuse que l'image du midi, même si l'intensité lumineuse physique y est en fait réduite. En appliquant des facteurs inférieurs à 1, tu as pour ta part réduit la luminosité et produit une image terne et désaturée.


Les moteurs 3D simulent souvent ce phénomène : les couleurs "physiques" y sont calculées en interne via des nombres réels en 16 ou 32 bits (HDR) mais la conversion ultérieure (tone mapping) en 8 bits (couleurs "perçues") dépend souvent de la luminosité globale de l'image. Certains algos prennent aussi en compte le contraste local avec les points voisins pour reproduire une fonctionnalité du cerveau qui restaure la visibilité des parties sombres en plein soleil d'été.

Donc la second suggestion c'était de désactiver le tone mapping dans blender (color management : raw), de sauvegarder dans une texture 16-bits par canal (format EXR par ex, pour préserver a grande luminosité du soleil), puis de multiplier par des composantes inférieures à 1. Et tout à la fin tu appliques l'effet "tone mapping" de Unity. Cette technique n'a de sens que si tu rends tout en HDR.




> Fais gaffe, je crois qu'il essaie de t'embobiner. Une personne normale ne devrait pas parler comme ça.


Il est bien connu que les artistes, eux, n'ont aucun verbiage hermétique.  :;):

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Il est bien connu que les artistes, eux, n'ont aucun verbiage hermétique.


C'est bien pour ça que je ne veux pas en être un.  ::P:

----------


## LeRan

Roscopolo, t'es le meilleur arnaqueur à l'assurance de France ! J'ai renforcé la couleur du shader de 25% (25% de saturation ? J'y connais rien en couleur. En tous cas j'ai multiplié toutes les composantes RGB par 1.25) et ta-daaaa ! Pas mal. Pas mal du tout. Je vais juste tout rendre en lumière blanche et balancer un shader paramètrable sur l'ensemble et bim, à moi les filles et la drogue ! Nan j'veux dire, chuis content  ::):

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Excellent boulot d'équipe, les mecs. Le rendu est top, pour ce que j'y connais.  :;):

----------


## LeRan

Salut les aminches ! J'ai un dernier choix stratégique à faire avant de commencer à produire mes décors en série, à savoir : les ombres. J'ai décidé que mon jeu serait un Fallout de bonne tenue et que donc les éléments du décor auraient des ombres (mine de rien, c'est pas si fréquent, probablement parce que c'est beaucoup de complexité pour pas grand'chose).

Mon soucis est la taille des ombres quand le soleil est bas sur l'horizon, à l'aube et au crépuscule (1). Mes sprites d'arbres font 1024x1024, ça me paraît déjà gros comme sprites (2), et avec des ombres qui peuvent faire jusqu'à plus de deux fois la taille de l'arbre il faudrait que je passe en 4096x4096, ce qui me semble abusé.

Du coup, j'avais pensé transformer la lumière dure de la journée en lumière beaucoup plus diffuse à l'aube et au crépuscule, et en profiter pour décapiter à la main les ombres des plus hauts objets (les arbres donc en particulier, cf. illustration). Est-ce que c'est une bonne idée ? Et si pas, en avez-vous de meilleure ?

(1) oui, parce que je voudrais aussi que chaque objet ait 5 ou 6 sprites à interchanger en fonction de l'heure de la journée.
(2) du temps du ST et des 386 le jeu se serait vendu juste avec la promesse de sprites de cette taille...

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Salut LeRan.

As-tu déjà décidé la manière de procéder ?
Je ne connais pas Unity, mais as-tu moyen de dessiner les sprites avec une taille x0.5 x2 etc, avec un angle choisi, de la transparence, et en noir ?
Si cette solution ne te conviens pas, peux-être peux-tu dessiner à la main les ombres, puis réduire leur taille dans le sprite pour le multiplier in-game ?

Dans un deuxième temps, tu pourrais avoir chaque élément de décor en double (ou le même avec une variable 0/1), l'un générant des ombres, l'autre non (pas la peine de faire les ombres des arbres proches les uns des autres dans une forêt, mais uniquement les arbres à la bordure)

Personnellement je préfère la lumière diffuse que le tronquage mais ça passe plutôt bien alors si ça t'épargne des efforts pour te consacrer à des choses plus pertinentes fonce !

En tout cas quand je vois le soin que tu met dans les éléments, chapeau.

----------


## LeRan

> Salut LeRan.
> 
> As-tu déjà décidé la manière de procéder ?
> Je ne connais pas Unity, mais as-tu moyen de dessiner les sprites avec une taille x0.5 x2 etc, avec un angle choisi, de la transparence, et en noir ?
> Si cette solution ne te conviens pas, peux-être peux-tu dessiner à la main les ombres, puis réduire leur taille dans le sprite pour le multiplier in-game ?
> 
> Dans un deuxième temps, tu pourrais avoir chaque élément de décor en double (ou le même avec une variable 0/1), l'un générant des ombres, l'autre non (pas la peine de faire les ombres des arbres proches les uns des autres dans une forêt, mais uniquement les arbres à la bordure)
> 
> Personnellement je préfère la lumière diffuse que le tronquage mais ça passe plutôt bien alors si ça t'épargne des efforts pour te consacrer à des choses plus pertinentes fonce !
> ...


Hé hé, merci ! Et bravo pour ton analyse, en fait je suis déjà en train de faire presque tout ce que tu as mentionné : avec Blender je produis pour chaque élément du décor 6 sprites (aube, matin, midi, après-midi, crépuscule, nuit) et autant de sprites d'ombres que j'affiche sur une couche inférieure. Je ne vais pas pousser le luxe jusqu'à produire plusieurs angles de vue différents pour une carte orientable : si un jour la fantaisie me prend d'avoir ce niveau de réalisme, je passerai à la 3D directement et voila tout  ::): 

Bon, comme j'ai passé beaucoup de temps sur Blender, je vais retourner un peu sur Unity pendant les vacances de Noël pour essayer d'intégrer tout ça et de simuler le passage du temps, on verra bien à quel moment ça me permettra de mettre en ligne quelque chose de jouable...

P.S. J'ai adoré passer du temps à modéliser les arbres et les buissons mais il va bien falloir que je me motive pour créer des éléments d'architectures, voire, même, des bagnoles. Berk. Oui, je sais, je suis pas un vrai mec  ::):

----------


## Joq le pecheur

En fait quand je disais dessiner, je voulais dire faire en sorte que le code te ressorte tout seul ton sprite en temps réel pour économiser du travail, mais bon peu importe le résultat est le même  ::): 

Quand j'ai vu ton screenshot de la plage je sais pas pourquoi je me suis imaginé une île ^^
Y'a un petit côté robinson à commencer sur une plage en slip.
Pourquoi pas une île sans voiture  :;):  ?

C'est un univers post-apo ? et si oui quelle genre de cataclysme  ::):  ?

Bon courage

----------


## LeRan

> Quand j'ai vu ton screenshot de la plage je sais pas pourquoi je me suis imaginé une île ^^
> Y'a un petit côté robinson à commencer sur une plage en slip.
> Pourquoi pas une île sans voiture  ?
> 
> C'est un univers post-apo ? et si oui quelle genre de cataclysme  ?


C'est une excellente question à laquelle je n'ai pas fini de répondre, et tu dois être un peu médium parce que c'est pas possible de tomber aussi juste à chaque coup  ::O: 

Au début je comptais faire un jeu post-apo à la Fallout (d'où le titre du fil), probablement après une brave guerre atomique parce que c'est le truc de ma génération, mais avec peu ou pas de combat du tout, un cadre naturel (marre des environnements urbains) et un gros focus sur le craft et l'entr'aide parce que je suis un putain de pacifiste dans l'âme.

Le truc c'est que c'est un gros morceau et je vais plutôt y aller par étapes : je crois que je vais mettre ma menace de l'autre jour à exécution et commencer par un simulateur de camping. Du coup tout le volet "plantation et culture" que j'avais programmé ne va pas servir... pas encore du moins. On verra.

Je voudrais juste avoir un peu de temps pour avancer à nouveau sur le code maintenant mais avec les vacances en famille qui approchent c'est pas gagné  ::cry::

----------


## LeRan

Adichats les amis,

Voila un point d'étape de l'avancement du projet, avant la trêve de Noël ! Et ça tombe bien, j'ai besoin de conseils  ::): 

Après avoir écrit pas mal de code et intégré les conclusions précédentes (toutes choses que je vous épargne...), je m'interroge maintenant sur l'interface. Problème, mon truc à moi c'est la programmation, pas la conception d'une interface, donc je suis nul en ça... Si vous aviez quelques tuyaux à me refiler, ça m'aiderait bien.

Histoire de ne pas partir de rien, voila deux solutions opposées et un peu extrêmes auxquelles j'ai pensé. Merci d'excuser l'état de la carte, je l'ai faite ce soir à l'arrache juste pour vous montrer, alors son tracé n'est pas terrible et il n'y a pas beaucoup de sortes de végétation différentes. Ça s'améliorera avec le temps...

1) Interface maximale. Les objets servent à appeler des menus et fonctions, avec un emplacement pour un bouton supplémentaire tout à droite (la montre ne marche pas encore, mais à terme elle donnera l'heure).



2) Interface minimale. Je ne sais pas encore comment afficher l'heure, peut-être dans un cartouche en haut de l'écran (un peu plus visible que le truc qui existe actuellement).



Et pour le plaisir des yeux, la même au soleil couchant, histoire de prouver que j'ai bien intégré le passage du temps dans le code  ::):

----------


## Grhyll

Je trouve ça un peu dur de se faire une idée avec les assets actuels... Je vais être brutal : c'est pas beau ^^' Sur la première version, ça pourrait sans doute rendre bien, mais en l'état ça fait très collage amateur, les éléments ne s'intègrent pas bien les uns avec les autres, et du coup ça ruine un peu le côté immersif. Pour la deuxième version, la sobriété c'est bien aussi, mais là les icônes sont carrément trop détaillées, je pense (enfin, c'est pas vraiment des icônes, du coup, plutôt des dessins), et ça jure pas mal. Donc j'imagine que c'est pas censé être des assets finaux, mais bref ce que je veux dire c'est que les deux pourraient sans doute fonctionner, mais avec beaucoup plus de polish sur les assets et leur intégration. Du coup, la deuxième solution serait potentiellement plus simple pour arriver à un résultat "pro" (il existe plein de sets d'icônes pas trop chers et très propres), et la première donnerait un look plus personnel à ton jeu mais demanderait plus de boulot pour avoir un rendu irréprochable.

----------


## LeRan

> Je trouve ça un peu dur de se faire une idée avec les assets actuels... Je vais être brutal : c'est pas beau ^^' Sur la première version, ça pourrait sans doute rendre bien, mais en l'état ça fait très collage amateur, les éléments ne s'intègrent pas bien les uns avec les autres, et du coup ça ruine un peu le côté immersif. Pour la deuxième version, la sobriété c'est bien aussi, mais là les icônes sont carrément trop détaillées, je pense (enfin, c'est pas vraiment des icônes, du coup, plutôt des dessins), et ça jure pas mal. Donc j'imagine que c'est pas censé être des assets finaux, mais bref ce que je veux dire c'est que les deux pourraient sans doute fonctionner, mais avec beaucoup plus de polish sur les assets et leur intégration. Du coup, la deuxième solution serait potentiellement plus simple pour arriver à un résultat "pro" (il existe plein de sets d'icônes pas trop chers et très propres), et la première donnerait un look plus personnel à ton jeu mais demanderait plus de boulot pour avoir un rendu irréprochable.


Ah oui, j'avais oublié de préciser : ce ne sont pas les graphismes définitifs, quand j'aurai le concept bien calé je ferai dessiner les sprites par de vrais artistes, là c'est juste des photos un peu retravaillées d'objets que j'avais sous la main pour donner une idée ^^'

Mais je ne veux pas engager des frais dans une commande tant que je ne sais pas comment disposer l'interface un peu précisément, ni quelle impression elle doit donner à la fin... Idéalement j'aurais voulu une interface qui soit raccord avec le thème du jeu, encore une fois à la Fallout (sauf que là on est au camping/à la campagne, et pas dans une distopie nucléaire des années 50).

----------


## Grhyll

Je maintiens du coup ce que j'ai dit  ::):  La première solution me semble plus sympathique/originale/immersive mais aussi plus risquée, si c'est pas vraiment bien fait ; la seconde est plus simple et safe. 
Première solution très bien faite > deuxième solution bien faite > première solution pas très bien faite.

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Salut LeRan,

Je ne me prononcerai pas sur les graphismes, je ne m'estime pas légitime.

Pour ce qui est de l'interface, je pencherais plutôt pour le deuxième choix car:
-la 1ère est trop volumineuse, elle rétrécit trop l'écran
-la 1ère renvoie beaucoup à l'imagerie des "point'n click" (je crois que ce n'est pas le but)
-la 2ème est plus limpide
-Grhyll est d'accord  :;): 

De manière générale je dirais que ton interface doit renforcer les points forts de ton jeu, en gênant le moins possible.
A titre d'exemple, les Fallouts 2d et arkanum ont des interface volumineuses car on a besoin de beaucoup d'infos et on peut faire beaucoup de choses, ce qui crée un niveau d'abstraction, mais leur design renforce la narration.

Quelles informations doivent absolument apparaître
-barre de vie ?
-pause active ?
-options
-items dans les mains ?
-une attitude du personnage, agressif, amical etc ?
-autres ?

Quels seront les mécaniques de l'aspect "survival" que tu as décidé d'inclure ?
Par exemple, dans un jeu dans l'espace on aurait une barre d'O².
-la faim ?
-la soif ?
-la fatigue ?

Comment vas tu display d'éventuels debuff/problèmes (blessures localisées, maladies, radiations, moral)
-à la dayZ (j'ai faim)
-comme dayZ aurait voulu être (grognement d'estomac)
-à la minecraft petit poulet/bifteak/noix de coco/calories et que sais-je
-comme précédemment mais depuis un menu ou en cliquant sur le personnage
-une jauge
etc.

Bref donne nous un peu à manger c'est dur de se prononcer en l'état  ::):

----------


## LeRan

> De manière générale je dirais que ton interface doit renforcer les points forts de ton jeu, en gênant le moins possible.
> (...)
> Bref donne nous un peu à manger c'est dur de se prononcer en l'état


Une fois de plus, Joq a raison : avant de s'interroger sur l'apparence graphique d'une interface, il faut se demander ce qu'elle doit afficher, et donc il faut définir avant tout les mécanismes du jeu. Bien, je vais donc devoir ravaler ma honte et passer aux aveux...

La vérité, c'est que le projet initial était un jeu de survie/aventure dans la nature assez ambitieux, dans un monde post-apocalyptique ou le maquis d'un pays occupé (en termes de gameplay c'est pas très différent et les deux me plaisent). Mais comme c'était trop ambitieux, je me suis dit qu'il valait mieux faire un premier jeu plus simple et d'un accès plus facile, que les gens puissent y jouer et voir les mécaniques qui marchent ou pas, avant de poursuivre vers un second opus plus fouillé. Ce simulateur de camping doit donc être un "démonstrateur technique", mais ça n'empêche pas d'essayer de faire un truc sympa.

La question, c'est que je ne sais pas encore trop comment balancer le côté survie et le côté aventure.* Bref : à quoi ça vous plairait de jouer ?* (dans ce style de jeu hein) Quelques options pour donner une idée...

- Option A : aspect "survie" majeur. Idée de scénario : un(e) étudiant(e) fauché(e) va faire du camping sauvage, il faut trouver à manger, faire du feu, laver ses fringues à la rivière avec des  cendres etc. L'aspect "aventure" sera juste un à-côté pour accéder à des bonus. Le but du jeu pourrait être de passer les meilleures/plus longues vacances possibles avant de devoir replier bagages faute de provisions.

- Option B : aspect "aventure" majeur. Idée de scénario : résoudre une énigme (ou arriver à séduire qq'un etc.) pendant les vacances. Le jeu se rapprocherait d'un jeu d'aventure point-and-click à l'ancienne. On pourrait intégrer l'aspect "survie" de façon anecdotique : par exemple, toutes les économies faites sur les frais de restau ou d'épicerie du camping permettent de rallonger un peu le séjour ou d'accéder à quelques scènes bonus.

- Option C : à vous de me dire ^^

Qu'est-ce qui vous tenterait ?

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Perso, graphiquement je choisis sans hésiter la première interface, même s'il y a un petit boulot d'intégration à effectuer. En un peu moins envahissant, je pense que ça peut coller.

Et pour le choix du gameplay : aventure !

----------


## Joq le pecheur

L'option 1 peux le faire à condition de la masquer quand on en a pas besoin.

Cela ne me choque pas que tu mettes l'aspect survival à la poubelle.
Donc pour résumer, tu passes du post-apo au club des 5 mais tout seul  :;): 

Si le jeu que tu veux faire maintenant est dans un genre trop différent de celui que tu vises plus tard, j'ai peur que l'expérience acquise sur ce qui marche ou pas soit moins transposable.
Peut-être pourrais-tu imaginer une préquel ?  
Ça t'aiderais à te projeter dans un imaginaire, et faire de la réutilisation d'assets à gogo même si les deux jeux n'ont rien à voir. 
Si en plus tu arrives d'ores et déjà à trouver un système d'arbre de dialogues avec conséquences qui va bien...

Par exemple, ta préquel c'est bob sur une île de vacance.
Ton futur jeu c'est la même île après des évènements catastrophiques avec un perso qui n'a rien à voir (ou le même):
-Un camp de vacances se transforme en camp de survivants désespérés (heureusement pour les adeptes du snorkeling ils pourront choper de l'oursin)
-Les locaux deviennent les personnes avec le plus de savoir faire (inversion des rôles avec ceux qui ont de la thune qui ne sert plus à rien)
-Le Smecta devient une denrée prisée  ::rolleyes:: 

Pour la back-story n'oublie pas de trouver des éléments pour renforcer sa motivation :
-il n'a plus de visa pour l'étranger et dans son pays d'origine il y a un mandat d'arrêt parce qu'il a fait une connerie
-il ne veut pas rentrer parce que sa vie est nulle
-il s'est rendu compte qu'un de ses amis à mis de la drogue dans sa valise
-il est chômeur en fin de droits, on est mieux au soleil à déguster des gambas
-la personne que tu veux séduire a plein d'argent et n'a pas caché son intention de passer 2 mois sur l'île, vu que ce n'est pas le cas du protagoniste il doit ruser
-il a nagé un peu trop loin après avoir bu quelques mojitos et il se réveille sur une autre plage, isolé par une falaise, ou sur une île bis toute petite
En bref il faut se glisser dans sa peau ^^

Pour référence, j'aime bien Arto Paasilina "Prisonniers du Paradis" et le fameux Bear Grylls  :;): 
Dans "Prisonniers du Paradis", c'est des nordiques qui se crashent sur une île paradisiaque et petit à petit ils se réorganisent une mini-société à l'arrache ou ils oublient bien volontiers leurs familles et leurs soucis, production d'alcool maison etc. jusqu'à ce que la réalité les rattrape.
Et Bear Grylls, il enfile des peaux de phoque pour pas avoir froid et il ramasse les sacs plastiques sur la plage qui dégagent une fumée bien noire pour attirer les secours.

Je pense qu'il faut avant tout que tu fasse le jeu qui te fera plaisir, et si c'est trop ambitieux pour l'instant, faire le jeu qui te permettra d'avancer dans cette direction.
J'aime bien A et B.

----------


## LeRan

Merci pour vos réponses les aminches, ça m'a donné du grain à moudre pendant les vacances ! Le fait est que j'aimerais mieux développer une aventure sympa (de toutes façons j'ai toujours été un fan de jeux d'aventure à l'ancienne), mais ça requiert pas mal de travail d'écriture et de création de graphismes... du coup peut-être que pour un premier jet je vais opter pour un focus "survie" dans un jeu simplissime (genre tenir le plus longtemps possible avec un budget vacances ultra-limité)... on verra bien : j'ai courageusement reporté cette décision à plus tard, de même le choix de l'interface du jeu :s

Ceci étant dit, j'aimerais votre opinion sur l'interface des dialogues : ce sera de toutes façons un élément central du jeu, et j'ai besoin d'un système questions-réponses multiples assez chiadé. Voila ce que j'ai en stock pour l'instant : un cartouche vers le centre de l'écran pour les déclarations (un peu décalé à droite ou à gauche vers le portrait du personnage qui parle), et un bandeau en bas de l'écran pour les réponses à choix multiples.



Qu'en pensez-vous ? Je suis comme d'habitude preneur de bonnes idées, surtout quant à la conception graphique : textures plus adaptées, fonte de caractères plus jolie tout en restant lisible...

Ne faites pas attention au texte du dialogue, je n'ai pas encore progressé dans l'écriture alors pour faire mes tests je me contente de recycler les dialogues de "Reting Rimpoche's Dating Sim"  ::): 

Les portraits des personnages seront pourvus d'un jeu d'expressions faciales pour s'adapter aux dialogues. Pour mémoire, ces graphismes là ont été faits sur commande par une artiste même si je ne suis pas encore absolument certain du style graphique final : j'ai passé commande à trois artistes ayant des styles graphiques très différents, et l'aspect visuel est susceptible de changer selon le ton de la narration retenu au final (là, c'est le style simple/enjoué qui irait si on va vers une sorte de dating sim rigolo par exemple).

Ceci étant dit, joyeuse année à tous ! Boune annade, boune chantat, et toucha toucha  ::):

----------


## LeRan

Bon, le module de discussion est à peu près terminé ! J'ai changé la police de caractère et rajouté le lien avec les expressions des personnages, mais faute de commentaire, je suppose que le reste vous allait ^^ Voila un aperçu de la façon dont ça fonctionne (il y a encore un léger bug dans la taille du cadre du haut, je corrigerai ça plus tard...).

Echange simple, sans choix (les personnages parlent chacun à son tour).


Conversation : choix multiple.


Conversation se poursuit après le choix.


Je me demande si je dois essayer de rendre l'arrière plan flou pour faire ressortir les portraits pendant les phases de dialogue comme ça se fait parfois ?

----------


## Joq le pecheur

> Je me demande si je dois essayer de rendre l'arrière plan flou pour faire ressortir les portraits pendant les phases de dialogue comme ça se fait parfois ?


Ce n'est pas une mauvaise idée. 
Petit détail que j'aimerais bien, un numéro devant les réponses possibles (on fait davantage la différence entre un saut de ligne et les réponses différentes) et cerise sur le gâteau pouvoir taper un numéro avec le pavé numérique (mais ce n'est qu'un petit plaisir perso).

Pour les graphismes ça marche bien si tu veux jouer avec les codes du dating sim et le projet actuel.
Quand tu pousseras pour autre chose ça risque de créer un décalage cependant.

----------


## LeRan

> Ce n'est pas une mauvaise idée. 
> Petit détail que j'aimerais bien, un numéro devant les réponses possibles (on fait davantage la différence entre un saut de ligne et les réponses différentes) et cerise sur le gâteau pouvoir taper un numéro avec le pavé numérique (mais ce n'est qu'un petit plaisir perso).


Intéressante suggestion, c'est vrai que les différentes réponses possibles ne sont pas bien séparées pour l'instant... Je vais y travailler. Mais leur affecter un numéro visible m'écarte du but ultime, que dis-je, de l'horizon indépassable qu'est Monkey Island  ::): 




> Pour les graphismes ça marche bien si tu veux jouer avec les codes du dating sim et le projet actuel.
> Quand tu pousseras pour autre chose ça risque de créer un décalage cependant.


Oui, c'est exactement ce que je pensais... En ce moment je me ruine un peu pour avoir des propositions utilisables de trois artistes aux styles graphiques très différents, mais leur boulot est tellement bon que j'ai envie de faire un dating sim rigolo, puis un jeu onirique et introspectif, et puis un Fallout-survival à la fin :D


Ceci dit, *question super importante* : à votre avis, est-ce que les personnage doivent :
1) se regarder l'un l'autre (comme s'ils étaient positionnés comme à l'écran), ou
2) regarder vers l'écran (cas actuel) comme s'ils étaient en vis-à-vis mais affichés de part et d'autre de l'écran ?

C'est important pour le nombre d'yeux que je dois commander, merci de penser à mes maigres économies et de me donner un bon conseil ^^'

----------


## raaaahman

Ca dépend. Tel que je le vois présentement, deux PNJs regardent le joueur (qui est à la première personne). Comme c'est rare d'avoir un dialogue à trois interlocuteurs dans les JVs, j'me dis que le joueur c'est en fait le personnage de gauche... et dans ce cas-là 'vaut mieux avoir les deux personnages qui se regardent et les choix de dialogues du côté du joueur plutôt qu'au centre. Ou mieux, tu n'affiches que le PNJ interlocuteur au centre, et le joueur est à la "première personne" (pour les dialogues tout du moins).

----------


## LeRan

> Ca dépend. Tel que je le vois présentement, deux PNJs regardent le joueur (qui est à la première personne). Comme c'est rare d'avoir un dialogue à trois interlocuteurs dans les JVs, j'me dis que le joueur c'est en fait le personnage de gauche...


Bien vu ^^



> Ou mieux, tu n'affiches que le PNJ interlocuteur au centre, et le joueur est à la "première personne" (pour les dialogues tout du moins).


Excellente idée, je n'y avais pas pensé... Du coup je pourrais garder les sprites du joueur pour des monologues lorsqu'il (elle en l'occurrence) doit commenter des évènements dans le jeu...

Ceci étant dit s'il y a d'autres bonnes idées à avoir n'hésitez pas à me les faire savoir avant que je passe commande...

----------


## raaaahman

> Du coup je pourrais garder les sprites du joueur pour des monologues lorsqu'il (elle en l'occurrence) doit commenter des évènements dans le jeu...


Je pense que si tu la sors qu'occasionnellement ça risque de faire bizarre, voire encore plus si tu fout un gros sprite au milieu de l'écran pendant que le joueur est en train de faire un truc. Vaut mieux un truc plus léger, maximum une bulle au-dessus de la tête du personnage en iso, maximum (ça risque se foutre au milieu de l'action aussi).

En plus si tu mes aucun avatar prédéfini au joueur, bah tu gardes celui-là pour un PNJ!  ::P:

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Intéressante suggestion, c'est vrai que les différentes réponses possibles ne sont pas bien séparées pour l'instant... Je vais y travailler. Mais leur affecter un numéro visible m'écarte du but ultime, que dis-je, de l'horizon indépassable qu'est Monkey Island


Rien ne t'empêche de distinguer les réponses par du texte de couleur différente.  ::rolleyes::  Ça séparerait davantage les réponses sans leur donner d'ordre de priorité.  :;):  Ainsi, ceux qui jouent à la manette pourraient utiliser les couleurs du pad pour choisir la réponse.  ::trollface:: 




> Ceci dit, *question super importante* : à votre avis, est-ce que les personnage doivent :
> 1) se regarder l'un l'autre (comme s'ils étaient positionnés comme à l'écran), ou
> 2) regarder vers l'écran (cas actuel) comme s'ils étaient en vis-à-vis mais affichés de part et d'autre de l'écran ?
> 
> C'est important pour le nombre d'yeux que je dois commander, merci de penser à mes maigres économies et de me donner un bon conseil ^^'


Je pensais que le joueur était à la première personne, ce qui me paraît le plus naturel. Ça te laisserait plus de place pour aficher les dialogues, c'est un autre avantage.  :;):

----------


## LeRan

> Je pensais que le joueur était à la première personne, ce qui me paraît le plus naturel. Ça te laisserait plus de place pour aficher les dialogues, c'est un autre avantage.


Point intéressant ! Mon jeu précédent (même système de dialogue que celui là mais sans le monde 3D-iso derrière) était en vue à la première personne, avec seulement le portrait de l'interlocuteur qui s'affiche : je trouvais en effet que ça marchait pas mal. Entre-temps, j'ai joué à la série Alchemist of Arland (j'ai même pas honte, m'en fous, j'm'assume) avec un portrait de chaque côté et des personnages qui discutent entre eux : c'est pas mal non plus. Ça permet en outre de rajouter un troisième voire quatrième protagoniste qui intervient dans la discussion d'un côté ou de l'autre.

Illustration :


Au final, j'ai décidé de ne pas décider : j'ai commandé des variantes d'yeux vers l'écran et vers l'interlocuteur pour les deux personnages, et on verra bien ce qui marche le mieux...

----------


## LeRan

Salut les aminches !

Mine de rien le projet avance toujours, et j'ai bon espoir d'arriver à vous proposer bientôt un mini-jeu indépendant se situant dans le même univers, histoire de tester l'ensemble... Mais en ce moment, j'ai un choix difficile à faire : 2D iso ou vraie 3D ? Voila un aperçu de la différence...

2D iso ("fausse 3D") : des sprites 2D avec des vrais morceaux de pixels dedans. Je me limiterai aux 8 directions principales de déplacement, avec un rendu en cellshading pour faire jeu-à-l'ancienne. C'est comme ça que tourne le prototype du jeu.


3D véritable ; l'angle de vue est le même, mais on pourra a priori tourner dans toutes les directions. J'ai adopté cette approche dans le mini-jeu pour voir.


Avez-vous déjà pratiqué l'une, l'autre ou les deux approches ? Qu'est-ce qui vous motiverait le plus et que voyez-vous comme avantages/inconvénients en termes de développement ?

P.S. La morphologie de ce personnage n'est pas définitive, j'ai passé du temps sur les vêtements mais pas encore beaucoup sur le physique... donc oui, je compte réduire un peu la taille de ses "arguments", sauf plébiscite contraire...

----------


## Patate

Il est peut-être plus dur d'avoir un rendu final beau et cohérent en vrai 3d. Les pixels demandent peut-être moins de travail aussi ?

D'un point de vue personnel, je préfère les pixel dans la 2d iso. La vrai 3d fait trop "fausse" je trouve...

----------


## LeRan

> Il est peut-être plus dur d'avoir un rendu final beau et cohérent en vrai 3d.


C'est bien mon avis...




> Les pixels demandent peut-être moins de travail aussi ?


Hmm, c'est plutôt l'inverse : comme il serait je pense très fastidieux de dessiner à la main tous les sprites (à moins d'avoir une esthétique minimaliste à la Stardew Vally), sans compter mon manque de talent artistique en la matière, je pense que tous les sprites ou presque seront issus de modèles 3D animés... Donc les transformer en 2D requiert une couche de travail supplémentaire par rapport au fait de les injecter directement en 3D dans Unity (même si le fait est que ça se fait très bien, mon proto tourne très correctement, mais ça fait rapidement beaucoup de planches de sprites à animer et à mettre à jour).




> D'un point de vue personnel, je préfère les pixel dans la 2d iso. La vrai 3d fait trop "fausse" je trouve...


C'est mon avis aussi, mais l'expérience m'a prouvé que mon avis est loin d'être universel  ::):  Je me demande si j'arriverais à donner un look 2D-iso à de la vraie 3D en réduisant la résolution et le nombre d'images par secondes ?

----------


## LeRan

Bon, je essayé de trouver un système permettant d'afficher de la vraie 3D en la faisant ressembler à des sprites 2D parce que ça m'a l'air plus simple...

Image "réelle" de l'éditeur, avec une couche de toonshading sur les personnages.


Image obtenue en jeu avec une résolution de 800x600 et sans anti-alias (zoomée pour être comparable à la précédente).


Amis amateurs de gros pixels, qu'en pensez-vous ? Question bonus : la cohabitation de personnages cellshadés avec un décor qui ne l'est pas, ça fonctionne ou pas ?

----------


## Patate

Dur de juger sur un plan aussi réduit. On peut avoir la comparaison avec une scène plus large ?

----------


## LeRan

Bon, j'ai pas mal travaillé, j'ai l'impression que l'allure des personnage est bien maintenant, le cellshading marche pas mal, cf. 2 images ci-dessous en résolution finale du jeu, à savoir 800x600... sauf changement d'avis toujours possible. J'ai aussi rajouté les ombres, mais celles produites par Unity ne sont pas vraiment jolies... faut que je creuse la question. Bonus, maintenant vous savez à quoi sera consacré le prochain mini-jeu  ::): 



Oui, je sais, les arbres gênent la visée, mais c'était juste pour montrer... (l'aspect graphique de la scène n'est pas finalisé du tout)



Les ombres sont plutôt moches non ? Faut que je comprenne comment les rendre plus précises à cette distance...

Et comme il s'agissait de prendre une photo large, j'en ai profité pour m'interroger sur le décor... Les arbres et buissons étaient déjà créés pour les sprites, mais leur transfert dans Unity ne va pas de soi du tout malheureusement... Comme c'est des plantes à épines, les modèles 3D sont super lourds en polygones, alors ça allait bien tant que les sprites étaient créés une fois pour toutes avec Blender, mais maintenant s'il s'agit de tout rendre en 3D, c'est une autre affaire...

Je pense donc remplacer les vrais modèles 3D complets par des textures semi-transparentes pour alléger le temps de calcul. Dans les 2 photos au dessus, l'arbre sous lequel la blonde est assise est fait avec des textures à la place des aiguilles, les autres sont en 100 % 3D. Ca ne rend pas si mal je trouve ?

Histoire d'illustrer mon propos, voila deux prises de vue en gros plan depuis l'éditeur où la différence devient flagrante...



Vue de dessous le vrai pin en 3D.



Vue dessous le pin texturé. Il n'est pas prévu d'avoir cette proximité avec le décor dans le jeu... Dragon Age, c'est pas pour tout de suite :/

----------


## LeRan

Salut les aminches ! Le développement se poursuit dans son coin - principalement des choses "non visibles" en ce moment. Pour mémoire, j'ai résolument décidé de passer à de la 3D réelle, et je vais probablement faire ma végétation avec Speedtree... plus de nouvelles à ce propos un de ces jours.

Voila ce qui m'amène : l'interface utilisateur ! Et plus particulièrement, les commandes d'interaction avec les éléments sur la carte. Le joueur devrait avoir, pour chaque élément interactif, le choix entre différentes actions du genre :
- observer,
- ramasser (si c'est ramassable),
- parler (si c'est une personne, mais je m'interroge sur l'utilité de mes précisions),
- autres actions fonction de l'objet et du contexte (exemples : ouvrir / fermer / s'asseoir / actionner etc.)

Je pensais opter pour le système suivant :
- un menu graphique appelé par le clic gauche, où les différentes actions possibles s'affichent,
- un raccourci appelé par le clic droit qui effectue l'action la plus évidente en fonction de l'objet (par exemple, pour une personne : parler, pour des fruits sur un arbre : ramasser etc.)

Ce système vous semble-t-il judicieux, pour un jeu de type rôle/aventure doté d'un aspect visuel de type RPG-iso (un peu comme Fallout2, Dragon Age Origin, Baldur's Gate etc.) ? Connaissez-vous des exemples de jeu où quelque chose de joli, utile et intuitif a été mis en oeuvre ? Je n'ai pas en tête d'exemple récent de menu d'action appelé en jeu. Ou vaut-il mieux avoir les commandes dans un menu statique en bas de l'écran comme dans Don't Starve ?
_
Instant nostalgie pour illustrer le propos : le menu interactif de Kult : une sorte de cerveau où chaque oeil au bout de son nerf optique correspondait à une action. Il doit être possible de faire plus mignon._

----------


## LeRan

Voila quelques aides visuelles pour illustrer mon propos et le choix cornélien qu'il faut faire...

*Life is Strange* dispose d'un menu circulaire simple et discret mais à mon avis très bien fait. Il est limité à 4 choix pour s'adapter à la manette de la console mais on peut y imbriquer un autre sous-menu a 4 choix également si besoin :


D'un autre côté, *Don't Starve* a des possibilités d'interaction très limitées à même la carte, mais les complète par une multitude d'autres actions proposées par des menus statiques sur les côtés de l'écran :
http://www.gamehackstudios.com/wp-co...rsion-PC-1.jpg
(l'image est énorme alors je mets juste le lien)

*Dragon Age Origins* a également choisi les menus sur les côtés de l'écran, mais comme le plus clair de l'action du jeu est le combat, il s'agit surtout de raccourcis vers des pouvoirs et sorts de magie - mais on peut imaginer remplacer ça par des commandes d'actions ; par ailleurs la vue du jeu en 3D iso sera assez semblable.


Pour mémoire, j'ai décidé de vivre avec mon époque et d'éliminer - à regret - l'option "liste de verbes d'action en bas de l'écran".


A votre avis... c'est quoi le mieux ?

----------


## raaaahman

Ca dépend pas mal de ton gameplay. Si tu veux que le joueur aie à essayer des objets sur des personnages/décors, il faudrait avoir une barre de raccourcis à la Don't Starve/DAO. Si tu as quelques actions qui sont à peu près les même quelque soit l'objet sur lequel tu cliques, il vaut mieux le menu contextuel à la Fallout/Life is Strange. Sachant qu'au final, l'un n'empêche pas l'autre.

----------


## LeRan

Salut les gens ! Et bonne année à tous, c'est de circonstance !

Le projet avance gentiment, j'essaie de ficeler des graphismes un peu corrects et d'enlever les bugs... Je voudrais proposer prochainement un proto jouable à la communauté, une sorte de version pré-alpha centrée sur un mini-jeu mais avec les fonctions principales activées, genre inventaire, dialogues etc. pour voir ce que les gens en pensent.

Est-ce que itch.io est la plateforme adaptée pour ça ? Ou est-ce qu'elle sert avant tout à héberger des projets finalisés ? Je ne voudrais pas me griller d'entrée en proposant quelque chose de tout nul...

----------


## LeRan

Salut les canards,

J'ai un choix stratégique que je dois faire plus tôt que je n'aurais voulu... Est-ce que l'un d'entre vous serait bilingue en Russe et motivé pour traduire une version alpha ? Ou connaîtrait un site où on peut se mettre en cheville avec des traducteurs pas trop chers ?

Je demande ça parce que j'ai un artiste qui fait des petits dessins pour illustrer les différentes langues en option, et si je veux que tous les dessins soient dans le même style je dois passer commande de l'ensemble maintenant... et je paye à l'unité, donc, voila, décisions décisions ^^

----------


## LeRan

Salut tout le monde ! Bon, je voulais juste vous dire que je ne lâche pas l'affaire et que le projet avance gentiment, même si mon objectif d'avoir une démo jouable pour Noël n'a pas été atteint. Disons Pâques - après tout, fixer des délais qu'on repousse tout le temps à la dernière minute fait partie de la genèse de tout jeu qui se respecte, pas vrai ?

Bon, ceci étant dit, histoire d'avoir quelque chose d'un peu visuel à montrer (parce que le (n+1)e raffinement du shader des arbres n'intéresse pas grand'monde), voici, en exclusivité mondiale, l'écran de sélection des langues ! Je suis super content du boulot qu'a fait une artiste russe qui proposait ses services sur DeviantArt que je ne résiste pas à l'envie de vous montrer le résultat (mais les modèles 3D sont de moi quand même, faut aussi limiter le budget...).


Reste plus qu'à tout écrire !

----------


## Grhyll

Ah oui c'est chouette  ::):  Et du coup tu n'as pas trouvé, pour le russe ? L'artiste en question ne peut pas le faire ? ^^'

----------


## LeRan

Ah, j'ai hésité mais j'ai fini par renoncer au Russe, j'ai préféré ne garder que les langues que j'arrive à comprendre au moins un minimum - suffisamment pour me rendre compte si les répliques n'apparaissent pas dans les bons dialogues  ::): 

A propos l'artiste en question c'est elle, je lui fait un peu de pub parce qu'elle travaille vite et bien mais que bizarrement sa galerie d'images publiques ne met pas vraiment son coup de crayon en valeur, je ne sais pas pourquoi.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Ah, j'ai hésité mais j'ai fini par renoncer au Russe, j'ai préféré ne garder que les langues que j'arrive à comprendre au moins un minimum - suffisamment pour me rendre compte si les répliques n'apparaissent pas dans les bons dialogues 
> A propos l'artiste en question c'est elle, je lui fait un peu de pub parce qu'elle travaille vite et bien mais que bizarrement sa galerie d'images publiques ne met pas vraiment son coup de crayon en valeur, je ne sais pas pourquoi.


Parce que, comme beaucoup d'artistes, elle ne veut pas (ou n'a pas appris à) "se vendre". Mon ancienne collègue, qui souhaite devenir illustratrice à plein temps, a un bon coup de crayon, mais son travail personnel est très… personnel. Du coup, ça rebute pas mal de gens, y compris ceux qui pourraient faire appel à ses services, alors qu'elle est capable de dessiner des choses bien plus variées que ce qu'elle présente. C'est son choix.  ::):  J'en rencontre plein, des artistes, qui réalisent des travaux formidables mais qui ne sont pas capables de les prendre en photo correctement, ou de les scanner comme il faut, ou simplement de faire connaître leurs créations. Mais ça me paraît normal, c'est ce qui les différencie d'un infographiste comme moi. Eux créent _Out of the box,_ alors que mon travail consiste à répondre à une demande.  ::):

----------


## LeRan

Bon, j'ai consacré les dernières semaines à donner une identité graphique la moins dégueu possible à la végétation, et je crois que je vais m'en tenir à ce résultat pour l'instant. Je me félicite chaque jour d'avoir choisi un cadre réputé pour la pauvreté de sa biodiversité  ::): 

Fierté de mes vieux jours : tous les éléments affichés à l'écran ont une existence "logique" et sont donc, éventuellement, modifiables et sauvegardables, voire intégrables comme éléments de décor dans un tactical RPG si jamais il m'en prend l'envie... Pour l'instant, ça se traduit plus simplement par le fait que certains trucs sont ramassables (pignes et bouts de bois sur l'image) et réapparaissent de temps en temps au pied des arbres (ou sur les branches pour les fruits).

Notez la transparence de l'arbre et du genêt qui sont entre la caméra et le joueur, cette autre fierté de ma retraite campagnarde (enfin, façon de parler). Le shader n'est pas absolument parfait, mais j'en ai bavé pour obtenir ça, la vache !

La démo jouable (que les esthètes de Canard PC appelleraient plutôt une "vertical slice" du jeu) commence à se profiler à l'horizon, mais il reste encore des trucs à peaufiner avant...

----------


## Joq le pecheur

c'est délicieusement rétro et on entend presque les grillons. 
Du coup cela pose question sur le futur gameplay, une direction commence-t-elle à se dessiner ?

----------


## LeRan

> c'est délicieusement rétro et on entend presque les grillons.


Ah, ça me fait plaisir ! La première mouture du prototype était très vieille école, genre années 90 : de la "2D et demie" avec des sprites à gros pixels en vue isométrique. Mais quand j'ai compris le boulot énorme que c'était de créer tous les sprites à la main avec leurs ombres, les spritesheets des animations des personnages et de gérer la profondeur de champ, je me suis décidé la mort dans l'âme à passer à de la vraie 3D. Mais j'avais peur que le résultat n'ait plus l'allure d'un "jeu rétro" mais d'un "jeu moderne à tout petit budget"...

Si je puis me permettre, qu'est-ce qui te donne cette impression rétro ? Je suis encore tout surpris d'avoir atteint le but sans m'en rendre compte ^^




> Du coup cela pose question sur le futur gameplay, une direction commence-t-elle à se dessiner ?


Ce qui commence à se dessiner, c'est un mélange du genre 2/3 aventure + 1/3 JdR/survie. Le principe serait du genre : tu as trois semaines de vacances pour arriver à la fin de l'aventure, mais en gérant bien ton budget vacances à coups de système D tu peux arriver à rester une ou deux semaines de plus au camping pour finir l'histoire plus confortablement ou pour voir une fin améliorée (ou quelque chose dans ce genre).

Pas sûr que ce soit une excellente idée, mais maintenant que j'ai toute la structure logique pour la carte interactive et l'inventaire ce serait dommage de pas s'en servir, s'pas ? ^^

----------


## LeRan

Salut les canards,

Je posterai bientôt un nouveau paysage puisque je finis d'avancer sur la végétation (mon objectif est de résilier mon abonnement à Speedtree à la fin du mois, en ayant suffisamment de plantes pour peupler le jeu et encore suffisamment d'argent pour manger un repas chaud de temps en temps)... Mais je dois aussi commencer à avancer en parallèle sur un autre sujet.

Il y aura quelques écrans peints dans le jeu pour faire joli en page d'accueil, générique ou interludes (des paysages faits par un artiste vraiment doué pour les natures mortes). La question qui se pose est celle de la résolution. Comme nous nous étions mal compris avec l'artiste en question, j'ai une peinture en format 4/3 et l'autre en format 16/9. Je vais probablement devoir en faire refaire une, mais surtout je dois choisir une résolution par défaut : j'avais en tête 4/3 initialement (genre 800*600 avec des gros pixels) mais quand je vois comme c'est joli en 16/9 (1920*1080 avec des plus petits pixels) j'hésite...

Le problème c'est que je n'ai aucune expérience de ces questions là, et aucune idée des critères de choix. Qu'est-ce que vous feriez à ma place ? Une résolution "native" en 4/3 quitte à rajouter des bandes noires sur les côtés en 16/9, ou l'inverse, à savoir 16/9 natif avec des bandes noires en haut et en bas si besoin ?

Aidez-moi, j'arrive plus à choisir  ::cry::

----------


## Grhyll

Moi je dirais que ça dépend complètement de l'ambiance que tu veux donner. Si tu veux que ton jeu fasse retro, le 4/3 paraît bien ; si tu veux pas spécialement que ça fasse retro, pars plutôt sur du 16/9, j'ai pas de chiffres sous la main mais je pense que c'est de loin la résolution la plus courante !

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Pour le coup je vote 16/9, priorité à la visibilité. En plus ça se passe dans la nature, les bandes noires pourraient casser l'immersion.
Je vote 16/9, même pour les nouveaux jeux "retro"  :;):

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Perso, même si je cautionne le côté rétro, je trouve que "perdre" les bandes noires est un peu du gâchis. Et inconsciemment, quand je tombe sur un jeu avec ces proportions, j'ai l'impression d'un jeu foireux mal fini du genre "le mec a même pas été fichu de faire ça au bon format".  ::):  Après, il me semble qu'il existe un moyen par le code d'adapter à chaque écran, non ?  ::huh::

----------


## Joq le pecheur

@Ashley TOUCRU, effectivement tu peux adapter via code, j'avoue avoir fait une réponse de dev flemmard.
C'est d'autant plus justifié que le jeu n'est pas "compétitif". 

Après ça implique de tester les deux pour s'assurer que l'expérience ne sera pas impactée négativement par l'un ou l'autre (un bout d'ile caché visible en 16/9 sur un bord de l'écran mais pas en 4/3 etc.)

----------


## LeRan

Merci à vous deux pour vos avis ! Effectivement, le jeu s'adapte au format de l'écran au prix d'un paramétrage correct avec Unity, c'est moi qui n'ai pas été assez clair dans l'exposé de mon dilemme... L'enjeu principal, c'est les "tableaux" : des fonds d'écran fixes peints à la main. Si je les fais peindre en 4/3, j'aurai une bande noire de chaque côté de l'écran en 16/9... Mais si je les fais peindre en 16/9, une résolution 4/3 fera disparaître un bout de la peinture de chaque côté de l'écran, ce qui nuira à la composition de l'ensemble, puisque c'est souvent sur les côtés que les éléments graphiques les plus intéressants se trouvent (le soleil levant, l'arbre en premier plan etc.) - à moins que j'affiche tout le tableau en taille réduite avec des bandes noires en haut et en bas, pourquoi pas.

Pour reformuler, je me demandais s'il valait mieux imposer aux possesseur d'écrans étroits une image apparemment mal composée (ou avec des bandes noires en haut et en bas comme dans les vieux films), ou aux possesseurs d'écrans larges des bandes noires sur les côtés... Je me fais peut-être des nœuds au cerveau pour pas grand'chose mais je suis perfectionniste !

----------


## LeRan

Allez, une petite capture d'écran de l'état d'avancement ! Autre salle, autre ambiance  ::): 

Je suis assez content de la végétation, je ne crois pas que j'essaierai de la faire mieux ni d'en faire plus, c'est un peu le maximum de ce que je m'estime capable de faire tout seul (et avec un boulot à côté...) En revanche, du relief apparaîtra probablement un jour - mais pas tout de suite.

On peut ramasser les mûres et les églantines mais dans ce deuxième cas je ne sais pas encore si ce sera de la nourriture ou des armes...

Courage, il reste encore l'interface utilisateur à coder et la démo devrait être pas loin de voir le jour !

----------


## znokiss

C'est beau  ::o: 

J'adore le rendu "naturel" de l'ensemble.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> C'est beau 
> J'adore le rendu "naturel" de l'ensemble.


Moi aussi. Y a tellement de jeux ultra-saturés que ça repose les yeux d'avoir l'impression d'un décor naturel.  :Emo:  Bon allez, des montagnes et des rivières, maintenant !  ::ninja::

----------


## LeRan

Ah, ça me fait plaisir que vous aimiez ! Comme le jeu doit se passer en extérieur, et que je n'ai ni la compétence ni le temps pour générer une foule de bâtiments et de décors variés, je me suis dit que l'identité graphique du jeu serait principalement portée par la végétation : c'est pour ça que je me suis mis la pression pour la faire bien. Ce qui est terrible c'est que maintenant que je commence à être pas mal rodé avec Speedtree et à savoir faire des jolies plantes en pas trop longtemps, je vais devoir passer à autre chose, puisque le reste du code ne va pas s'écrire tout seul...

A propos des choses vers lesquelles j'avance à reculons, il y en a une qui m'effraie particulièrement : la conception de jolis menus, comme par exemple le menu d'accueil, avec un typographie et une composition judicieusement choisies pour instiller l'ambiance du jeu dès le lancement... Je sais pas faire ça du tout ! Vous auriez des idées de sites où on peut apprendre ou se faire conseiller sur ces sujets de conception graphique/artistique des écrans fixes ? (je suis un peu largué dans tout ce qui réclame une âme d'artiste...)




> Bon allez, des montagnes et des rivières, maintenant !


Des montagnes, sûrement pas.  :nawak: 
Des rivières peut-être...
Des dunes et un lac, très vraisemblablement  ::trollface::

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> A propos des choses vers lesquelles j'avance à reculons, il y en a une qui m'effraie particulièrement : la conception de jolis menus, comme par exemple le menu d'accueil, avec un typographie et une composition judicieusement choisies pour instiller l'ambiance du jeu dès le lancement... Je sais pas faire ça du tout ! Vous auriez des idées de sites où on peut apprendre ou se faire conseiller sur ces sujets de conception graphique/artistique des écrans fixes ? (je suis un peu largué dans tout ce qui réclame une âme d'artiste...)


Là, pour le coup, ce que tu mentionnes n'a rien à voir avec un artiste. L'infographiste, contrairement à un artiste, répond à une demande correspondant à un esprit, une volonté de cibler un public. En tant qu'infographiste PAO, j'en sais quelque chose : les _desiderata_ du client priment sur tout le reste. Et s'il te demande de produire de la m…de, malheureusement tu ne parviendras pas toujours à le convaincre de changer.

Pour revenir à ton projet, tout dépend ce que cela implique comme somme de travail et de contraintes liées au code proprement dit (auquel je n'y comprends que peu). Mais s'il s'agit de créer une simple interface de menu, je veux bien essayer de te venir en aide, en fonction bien sûr du temps à y consacrer.  :;):  Je ne suis pas dessinateur ni illustrateur, mais je sais composer des images et du graphisme statiques.  :;):  J'essaie d'apprendre un peu After Effects pour tout ce qui requiert de l'animation, mais je manque de temps pour vraiment être performant. Le domaine est très vaste !  ::o: 
Si je peux te donner une base statique qui te plaît, et qui puisse ensuite être animée par quelqu'un qui maîtrise cela, ce sera avec plaisir.  :;):

----------


## LeRan

Hé bien, ce n'est pas de refus !  :;):  Je ne me représente pas bien la somme de travail que ça implique, alors je vais te décrire l'idée, et tu pourras me dire si c'est compliqué ou pas...

Là, pour l'instant, j'ai besoin d'un écran d'accueil, avec le titre du jeu, son sous-titre et quelques boutons d'options classiques : nouvelle partie ; charger partie ; options ; générique ; quitter. Certains boutons amèneront vers d'autres écrans statiques (charger partie ; options...) mais on pourra y réfléchir plus tard - à moins qu'il vaille mieux tout concevoir d'un coup, auquel cas j'ai quelques idées.

Le jeu met en scène des étudiant(e)s qui partent faire du camping plus ou moins sauvage, donc je comptais filer la métaphore de la nature d'une part avec un côté estudiantin vaguement "indie" d'autre part (par exemple les menus à l'intérieur du jeu sont des entrées écrites au crayon sur des carnets ou cahiers de brouillon). Points bonus pour une ambiance paisible avec des morceaux de nostalgie et de contemplation dedans...

En fait l'idée est d'obtenir plus ou moins ce type d'écran là :

... avec juste assez de différences pour qu'on ne voie pas trop que je suis un fan absolu de Life is Strange  ::): 

J'ai déjà ces deux fonds d'écran (je les ai commandés à cet artiste que j'adore) (images réduites pour respecter la limite de 500 ko) :




... l'un pourrait servir de page d'accueil et l'autre pour le générique de fin. Mais je vais probablement devoir en commander un autre (ou en faire refaire un) dès que je me serai décidé entre 4/3 et 16/9 puisque les deux tableaux ont des formats différents...

Voila en gros ce que j'ai à faire ! Je sèche un peu devant mes boutons rectangulaires blancs avec du Arial dedans... Mais je ne me rends pas compte si ce boulot est de l'ordre du petit coup de pouce gracieux, ou plutôt du gros coup de main. Dans cette seconde option je pourrais débloquer quelques fonds, mais ne t'attends pas à des miracles, comme je ne roule pas sur l'or ce serait plus proche du tarif roumain que du consulting dans les Hauts-de-Seine...  ::unsure:: 

P.S. Comme je me débrouille pas mal en programmation, je fais mon affaire de tout ce qui est intégration dans Unity - c'est vraiment la conception graphique qui me donne du mal...

----------


## Grhyll

Waou en tout cas c'est images sont  ::love::

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Waou en tout cas c'est images sont


+1. Étant donné que les fonds d'écran sont déjà présents et que je suis totalement incapable de créer de si beaux graphismes, la recherche de typo et la création de boutons élégants doit pouvoir se faire "au tarif roumain" voire "chinois".  ::P: 
Si tu veux on voit ça en MP afin de ne pas travailler pour rien.  :;):

----------


## LeRan

MP envoyé. J'ai essayé de faire court mais je devrais savoir que j'y arrive jamais :/

----------


## LeRan

Devinez qui peut instancier des objets, les orienter sur la carte et les inclure dans ses sauvegardes ? C'est moi  ::): 

Don't starve et Stardew Valley n'ont qu'à bien se tenir maintenant, je ne sais pas ce qui me retient de permettre de planter des tomates  ::ninja:: 

Ça n'a l'air de rien mais la zone carrelée qui montre l'emprise au sol m'a donné un mal de chien, la fonction CombineMesh() de Unity est une abomination.

(à propos dites moi si je publie trop de mises à jour, je considère un peu ce fil comme un journal de développement plus que comme une présentation du produit fini, mais je ne sais pas si c'est ça l'usage prévu...)

----------


## znokiss

> (à propos dites moi si je publie trop de mises à jour, je considère un peu ce fil comme un journal de développement plus que comme une présentation du produit fini, mais je ne sais pas si c'est ça l'usage prévu...)


Non c'est vraiment pas trop et oui, c'est plutôt sympa cette forme "journal" pour raconter l'avancement. 

J'aime beaucoup l'effet de la toile de tente qui se tend lors du montage.

----------


## LeRan

> Non c'est vraiment pas trop et oui, c'est plutôt sympa cette forme "journal" pour raconter l'avancement.


Bon ben alors vous continuerez à avoir des mises à jour chaque fois que je serai content de moi, et vu mon égo surdimensionné ça peut chiffrer assez vite  ::): 




> J'aime beaucoup l'effet de la toile de tente qui se tend lors du montage.


Ah, alors ça par contre c'était pas fait exprès ! En fait l'objet "virtuel" en cours de placement a juste un shader qui remplace ses matériaux standards par des aplats de couleurs semitransparents - mais du coup en effet ça gomme les reliefs, et la toile apparaît tendue à nouveau quand on valide le placement.

J'hésitais un peu avec de type de rendu, mais du coup, je garde  ::): 

Histoire de fignoler un peu et comme tous les objets "instantiables" ont un état plein et un état vide, je pourrais placer la tente dans son état raplapla (vide) et demander une action de plus pour la monter et tendre les haubans, ça ferait plus réaliste : puisque je suis parti pour écrire un simulateur de camping, autant y aller de bon coeur.

----------


## LeRan

Bien, nouvelle journée de programmation, nouveau choix esthétique ! Je m'attelle en ce moment au menu d'action en jeu - un petit menu radial de 4 actions, à la "Life is Strange" (cf. discussion précédente sur le sujet, j'ai fini par opter pour la simplicité). Ce sera un menu "clic gauche" exhaustif, le clic droit hors menu offrant une commande de raccourci, la plus évidente parmi les actions possibles (à la Starcraft, en quelque sorte, si j'ose ce mélange des genres peu recommandable).

Maintenant, la question qui m'angoisse depuis des mois, c'est l'apparence du bidule. Voila une esquisse faite par mes soins, qui mériterait peut-être d'être redessinée par un vrai illustrateur, mais qui a le mérite d'illustrer le parti-pris esthétique. Deux opinions se sont faites jour pour l'instant :
- je trouve que ça donne un charmant côté "indie", en rappelant le côté estudiantin et improvisé de ces vacances, et qui s'accorde avec les autres menus sous forme de calepins ou cahiers,
- ma femme trouve que ça donne un côté dégueulasse "fait à la main sur un coin de table à la porcasse".

Hmm... avis ? Ceux qui sont de l'avis de ma très chère susmentionnée seraient super-sympas de proposer un autre parti-pris esthétique comme piste de travail  :;):

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> - ma femme trouve que ça donne un côté dégueulasse "fait à la main sur un coin de table à la porcasse".


Ta femme a raison.  ::P:  J'aurais plutôt imaginé quelque chose comme ça, ou dans le genre (fait à l'arrache en 10 minutes, hein. 'Faudrait retravailler un peu les pictos, éventuellement avec un effet crayon...  ::unsure:: ...





Ou éventuellement des icônes qui s'affichent debout en perspective, comme posées verticalement sur le sol, mais je crains que ce ne soit pas très lisible.

----------


## LeRan

> Ta femme a raison.


Bon, ça sort pas d'ici ça hein ?  ::|: 




> J'aurais plutôt imaginé quelque chose comme ça, ou dans le genre (fait à l'arrache en 10 minutes, hein. 'Faudrait retravaille run peu les pictos, éventuellement avec un effet crayon... ...


Mais... mais c'est hyper beau ce que tu as fait ! Mais je ne vois pas la différence entre la colonne de gauche et celle de droite ?

Hmm... c'est possible de voir ce que tu entends par "un effet crayon" ? Parce que là je pourrais être vraiment très intéressé  ::):

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Bon, ça sort pas d'ici ça hein ?


 ::XD:: 



> Mais... mais c'est hyper beau ce que tu as fait ! Mais je ne vois pas la différence entre la colonne de gauche et celle de droite ?


J'ai juste rajouté une ombre sur celles de droite, mais ça ne se voit pas beaucoup du fait de la faible définition de l'image.  ::): 



> Hmm... c'est possible de voir ce que tu entends par "un effet crayon" ? Parce que là je pourrais être vraiment très intéressé




Sinon, j'ai oublié de le mentionner, mais moi aussi je trouve très réussi le graphisme de la tente qui se monte progressivement.  :;):

----------


## LeRan

Hmm, je ne sais pas quelle version est la meilleure, mais ce dont je suis sûr c'est que je ne peux pas me passer des compétences d'un infographiste : c'est un métier, il faut faire appel à une personne de l'art !

Tu serais prêt à créer une quinzaine d’icônes de la sorte au tarif roumain/roumain+ ? Éventuellement avec un état "neutre" et un état "cliqué"... Fais moi savoir par MP  ::):

----------


## raaaahman

> (à propos dites moi si je publie trop de mises à jour, je considère un peu ce fil comme un journal de développement plus que comme une présentation du produit fini, mais je ne sais pas si c'est ça l'usage prévu...)


J'aime bien venir lire ton journal de temps en temps.  ::): 
(Bon je ne lis pas tout non plus)

----------


## Pollux568

> - ma femme trouve que ça donne un côté dégueulasse "fait à la main sur un coin de table à la porcasse".


Aussi d'accord avec la madame...
Je préfère de loin les icones d'Ashley (3e ou 4e screenshots)


(Et n'hésite pas à poster des mises à jour, c'est bien de voir l'évolution, même quand on poste pas pour juste dire "continue"  ::):  )

----------


## LeRan

Salut les canards ! M'étant rendu compte que la sensibilité esthétique moyenne de cette noble assemblée était supérieure à la mienne, je reviens vous solliciter pour un choix esthétique...

Je pensais créer une interface utilisateur qui indique quand le joueur pointe sur un objet interactif, comme c'est le cas de quasiment tous les jeux d'aventure. J'avais opté pour une bulle de dialogue "statique", à l'ancienne, à savoir qui n'apparaît pas au dessus de l'emplacement du curseur - c'est un choix qui se discute, mais partant de ce choix là, deux possibilités.

Nota : pour la bonne compréhension de ce qui suit, le curseur est positionné sur le buisson de ronces, même si ça n'apparaît pas sur la capture d'écran.

*Ci-dessous : une interface "maximale"*, qui tient un peu la main au joueur, et qui file l'esthétique colorée et bricolée du jeu.



*
Ci-dessous : une interface "minimale"*, sobre et dépouillée, qui envoie le message "le monde est dur, démerde-toi".



Qu'est-ce que vous préférez ? (et si vous avez de meilleures idées, n'hésitez pas à suggérer, ça coûte rien)

----------


## znokiss

Peut-être l'interface max au début du jeu, puis switch progressif au minimal ?

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Peut-être l'interface max au début du jeu, puis switch progressif au minimal ?


Oui, pour ce genre de jeu j'aime être guidé un peu au début sous forme de tuto simple, puis on te laisse continuer une fois que tu as intégré les principes.  :;):

----------


## Enyss

Par contre, je déconseille de changer l'affichage du nom de l'objet en cours de route. Donc je verrai plutôt un truc du genre :

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Je ne sais plus si j'ai dit que je trouvais ce jaune "Post-it®" horrible ?!  ::ninja::  Blanc quadrillé (façon cahier d'école), c'est possible ?  ::siffle::

----------


## LeRan

> Peut-être l'interface max au début du jeu, puis switch progressif au minimal ?





> Par contre, je déconseille de changer l'affichage du nom de l'objet en cours de route. Donc je verrai plutôt un truc du genre :
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/04/22/6a9...741ac30b64.jpg


Hmm, deux bonnes idées, mais qui soit font plus de boulot, soit demandent de faire à nouveaux des choix, soit les deux... On va dire que pour l'instant je vais développer seulement la version type "tutoriel" un peu lourdingue et mettre un //TODO devant le reste à faire plus tard...  ::): 




> Je ne sais plus si j'ai dit que je trouvais ce jaune "Post-it®" horrible ?!  Blanc quadrillé (façon cahier d'école), c'est possible ?


Hmm, c'est mieux comme ça ? (attention, c'est un peu fait rapidement "à la porcasse" avec le lasso de Gimp, ce serait plus crédible si le prenais le temps de déchirer proprement une page de mon cahier...)


Note amusante, c'est déjà comme ça que tout le reste de l'interface est prévu, même si les détails ne sont pas encore complètement arrêtés... Du coup, c'est l'exercice difficile du ton-sur-ton : bien fait c'est superbe, mais mal exécuté c'est le faux-pas impardonnable... (c'est pour ça que j'avais opté pour le post-it dégueu, c'est plus dur de faire une faute de goût quand les différents éléments ont des tonalités vraiment différentes je suppose...) Illustration avec le menu de dialogue.

*Menu dialogue, prototype 1*




*Menu dialogue, prototype 2*

----------


## znokiss

Je préfère le prototype 1, que je trouve plus lisible.

Et le post-it/feuille à carreau, il pourrait m'énerver s'il apparait à chaque truc que je peux activer/ramasser/bidouiller. Perso, je préfère l'info-bulle qui apparait discrètement au-dessus du curseur (mais t'as dit plus haut avoir opté pour la bulle fixe dans un coin d'écran).
Sinon, je trouve les dessins des persos vraiment cool. [beauf]

Spoiler Alert! 


on pourra mettre un nude-mode

[/beauf]. Les différences d'expressions sont vraiment bien rendues.

----------


## raaaahman

> Et le post-it/feuille à carreau, il pourrait m'énerver s'il apparait à chaque truc que je peux activer/ramasser/bidouiller.


Je pense qu'il faudrait rajouter une petite mascotte, genre fourniture de bureau avec des yeux, pour aiguiller correctement le joueur sur l'utilisation du jeu.  ::ninja:: 

J'aime bien le proto 1, je vais même dire qu'il pourrait te servir d'interface en dehors des discussions, avec une petite animation glissée à chaque fois qu'il apparaît et des marques pages colorées pour accéder aux menus (les icônes actuelles m'embêtent: trois livres, lequel fait quoi?).

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Hmm, c'est mieux comme ça ? (attention, c'est un peu fait rapidement "à la porcasse" avec le lasso de Gimp, ce serait plus crédible si le prenais le temps de déchirer proprement une page de mon cahier...)


Oui, je trouve ça plus reposant pour les yeux.  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je préfère le prototype 1, que je trouve plus lisible.


Je préfère, moi aussi, la version 1 qui est cohérente avec le papier déchiré précédent. J'inclinerais juste un peu les deux papiers de 3 à 5° anti-horaires pour leur donner un aspect un peu moins rigide, plus naturel.  :;):

----------


## LeRan

Bon, puisque tout le monde semble préférer le proto 1, partons sur cette base ! Il y a juste une chose qui me chagrine : je comptais rendre les cadres de la question (celui du haut) et des réponses (celui du bas) semi-transparents (à la Persona 5 par exemple) pour qu'ils ne mangent pas complètement l'image, mais ça va être difficile à justifier si le cadre des réponses est un carnet rigide... Hmm. La semi-transparence est-elle superflue pour ce genre d'usage ?





> Et le post-it/feuille à carreau, il pourrait m'énerver s'il apparait à chaque truc que je peux activer/ramasser/bidouiller. Perso, je préfère l'info-bulle qui apparait discrètement au-dessus du curseur (mais t'as dit plus haut avoir opté pour la bulle fixe dans un coin d'écran).


J'ai bien conscience que tu as raison... J'ai juste envie de finaliser un prototype de minijeu fonctionnel rapidement quitte à garder quelques aspects pas optimisés. Mais, à moins d'être un fan absolu des interfaces vintage, j'ai bien conscience que je ne pourrai pas faire l'économie de programmer une discrète info-bulle un jour...





> Sinon, je trouve les dessins des persos vraiment cool. [beauf]
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> on pourra mettre un nude-mode
> 
> [/beauf]. Les différences d'expressions sont vraiment bien rendues.


Oui, ils sont dessinés par *cet artiste*, qui tient extrêmement bien ce style de dessin. En revanche, tous ses dessins dégagent une impression poétique/nostalgique, ce qui est un choix narratif important. Comme j'ai en tête une histoire moitié drôle moitié nostalgique, j'ai en réserve un deuxième jeu de personnages plus fun et bigarrés mais au trait moins délicat, et un jour il faudra choisir...

Pour l'autre suggestion : bien sûr que j'y ai pensé ! Comme vous tous, ne niez pas, canailloux. De fait, les vêtements sont dans un sprite distinct posé sur le personnage nu, de façon à pouvoir changer de tenue comme dans tout bon RPG qui se respecte. Mais dans le cas d'espèce, la euh, "silhouette" de ces personnages est serrée par des vêtements plutôt près du corps, donc on verra toujours que les filles sont supposées porter des vêtements, même sans les sprites correspondants. Oui, ça a été un choix sur lequel je me suis interrogé au moment de commander les dessins, le diable est dans les détails...

Mais si je fais un kickstarter j'y songerai comme palier-bonus à débloquer, ça me rapportera peut-être quelques piécettes en plus  ::trollface:: 





> Je pense qu'il faudrait rajouter une petite mascotte, genre fourniture de bureau avec des yeux, pour aiguiller correctement le joueur sur l'utilisation du jeu.


 :ouaiouai: 





> J'aime bien le proto 1, je vais même dire qu'il pourrait te servir d'interface en dehors des discussions, avec une petite animation glissée à chaque fois qu'il apparaît et des marques pages colorées pour accéder aux menus (les icônes actuelles m'embêtent: trois livres, lequel fait quoi?).


Convergence des grands esprits ! Oui, c'est exactement l'évolution en cours de l'interface. Du coup je vais vous montrer où ça en est, peut-être dans un second message...





> Oui, je trouve ça plus reposant pour les yeux. 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Je préfère, moi aussi, la version 1 qui est cohérente avec le papier déchiré précédent. J'inclinerais juste un peu les deux papiers de 3 à 5° anti-horaires pour leur donner un aspect un peu moins rigide, plus naturel.


3 à 5 degrés, reçu fort et clair ! :D

----------


## LeRan

Bien, à la demande générale, voici les études et prototypes du menu "inventaire" tels qu'ils se présentent pour l'instant. La partie "gestion de l'inventaire" est fonctionnelle en jeu même si le menu n'est pas achevé à 100% (il manque encore un encadré en bas à droite). Baste.

Dans les deux cas la page de gauche contiendra une silhouette du personnage joué avec des cases d'inventaire "à équiper". Des marque-page en haut ou sur le côté permettront d'accéder aux autres menus, présentés dans le même carnet (la liste reste encore à définir : statistiques, artisanat pour ne pas dire "craft", carte du monde, charger/sauvegarder...)

Maintenant, rentrons dans le dur avec un des choix esthétiques les plus cruciaux auxquels un concepteur de jeu peut se trouver confronté : cahier de brouillon ou carnet à spirale ?


*Prototype A*
C'est la version actuelle fonctionnelle en jeu ; des onglets pour accéder aux autres menus sont prévus.
La silhouette sera bientôt remplacée par une dessinée par un vrai dessinateur et qui porte des vêtements...
Les objets aussi seront dessinés (j'utilise des photos comme graphismes de substitution en attendant).



*Prototype B*
Version expérimentale sur carnet à spirale, dessinée par des gens qui n'ont jamais vu un Opinel.
La composition sera comme mentionnée pour le proto A (avec silhouette en page de gauche).

----------


## raaaahman

J'aime bien le carnet à spirales et les icônes griffonnées des marque-pages mais mon dieu ce que l'écran est chargé en infos! Je pense que l'overlay sur l'environnement s'impose, on se concentrera mieux sur le carnet. Tu veux mettre une barre haute en plus, okay mais alors il faut mettre le reste des infos comme la date dedans. Et les trois bouquins en bas (il semble y avoir une carte mais je vais dire "bouquins"), soit c'est celui que tu viens d'ouvrir, on a pas besoin de le voir encore, soit c'est un menu du jeu, tu le passes en marque-page, soit un menu du système, tu fout une icône discrète dans la barre haute. Mes deux sous.




> Oui, ils sont dessinés par *cet artiste*, qui tient extrêmement bien ce style de dessin.


J'aime bien ses choix de couleurs et les textures qu'il.elle.*pronom-non-genré* utilise, mais je suis perturbé par le fait qu'il n'y ai qu'un seul modèle de nez pour tous ses personnage. O.O

----------


## LeRan

> J'aime bien le carnet à spirales et les icônes griffonnées des marque-pages mais mon dieu ce que l'écran est chargé en infos! Je pense que l'overlay sur l'environnement s'impose, on se concentrera mieux sur le carnet. Tu veux mettre une barre haute en plus, okay mais alors il faut mettre le reste des infos comme la date dedans. Et les trois bouquins en bas (il semble y avoir une carte mais je vais dire "bouquins"), soit c'est celui que tu viens d'ouvrir, on a pas besoin de le voir encore, soit c'est un menu du jeu, tu le passes en marque-page, soit un menu du système, tu fout une icône discrète dans la barre haute. Mes deux sous.


Ah, oui, ma faute ! La capture d'écran avec le carnet à spirales date d'avant que j'expurge les infos "de débuggage" et les menus surabondants... Au final il ne restera que le carnet à l'écran (lorsqu'il sera ouvert) avec ses onglets pour faciliter la navigation. Pour les commandes à l'écran et l'absence du carnet, je pensais que des commandes différentes pour ouvrir directement les bonnes pages seraient un raccourci appréciable, mais tout ça est encore en développement...




> J'aime bien ses choix de couleurs et les textures qu'il.elle.*pronom-non-genré* utilise, mais je suis perturbé par le fait qu'il n'y ai qu'un seul modèle de nez pour tous ses personnage. O.O


"Il" en l'occurrence (mais je suis de la vieille école, j'utilise aussi "il" comme pronom neutre quand je n'en sais pas plus). Mais en effet, maintenant que tu fais la remarque, tous ses personnages à l'exception des gros durs-à-cuire ont le même nez !  ::blink::

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> J'aime bien le carnet à spirales et les icônes griffonnées des marque-pages...


+1. J'aime beaucoup aussi.  :;):

----------


## LeRan

Salut les canards ! Voici la nouvelle identité graphique du menu d'accueil, courtesy of Ashley Toucru susmentionné. Ça en jette hein ? Ça donne envie de faire un jeu  poétique et intelligent qui traite avec sensibilité de sujets difficiles. Mais il y a deux écueils, à savoir que :
- le seul volet véritablement "jouable" pour l'instant c'est un mini-jeu de pétanque, 
- c'est moi qui suis à l'écriture.

A ces deux petits soucis près, ça prend bonne tournure  ::): 



Sinon, message pour ceux d'entre vous qui ont une âme de programmeur, et un peu de pratique de Unity... Je me demande comment gérer les évènements scriptés ("interruptions de l'action" traduit de l'anglais ?). A savoir, des comportements qui prennent la main sur le déroulement normal du jeu et l'interrompent lorsque certaines conditions sont remplies. Par exemples :
- après avoir monté la tente pour la première fois, déclencher tel dialogue,
- dès lors qu'on a au moins 5 pommes de pin dans l'inventaire, faire faire telle réplique au personnage,
- etc.

Mon premier réflexe serait de mettre en place un système de "flags" (que j'ose à peine traduite par "drapeaux"), vérifiés systématiquement à chaque itération dans une boucle update(). Avec mon premier exemple : un flag "tente encore jamais montée" initialisé à vrai, et un autre "tente montée" qui change en fonction des actions : si les deux sont à "vrai" en même temps, passer le premier à faux et déclencher le dialogue. Rustique mais efficace.

Mais il existe dans Unity un système d'écoute d'évènement (eventListener, si avec ça je ne reçoit pas les palmes académiques pour mes efforts de traduction...) dont je me sers peu et mal... peut-être à tort. Savez-vous s'il je dois creuser autre chose que mes vérifications systématiques de drapeaux (1) ?

Je comprendrais que ça ne passionne pas les foules ceci dit  :^_^: 

(1) ...j'ai osé.

----------


## Pollux568

> Salut les canards ! Voici la nouvelle identité graphique du menu d'accueil, courtesy of Ashley Toucru susmentionné. Ça en jette hein ? Ça donne envie de faire un jeu  poétique et intelligent qui traite avec sensibilité de sujets difficiles. Mais il y a deux écueils, à savoir que :
> - le seul volet véritablement "jouable" pour l'instant c'est un mini-jeu de pétanque, 
> - c'est moi qui suis à l'écriture.
> 
> A ces deux petits soucis près, ça prend bonne tournure 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/05/14/86a...c5f3aae3ad.jpg


Ouah, c'est vraiment superbe comme image de menu !!!  ::love::  ::love:: 
On dirait un jeu  poétique et intelligent qui traite avec sensibilité de sujets difficiles :D
(non mais blague à part, ça en jette ^^ )

----------


## znokiss

Le rendu "peinture impressionniste" est vraiment classe, de même pour le "crayonné" du menu.

----------


## Grhyll

Effectivement ce style de UI s'intègre à merveille avec le fond !

Concernant ta question, effectivement il y a des events en C# que tu devrais utiliser ! Pour faire même plus simple, il y a les Action.
En gros, une façon de faire :
- Tu créées une classe static GameEvents
- Dedans tu définis une public static event Action OnPickedUpPineApple, et une fonction public static void DidPickUpPineApple { OnPickedUpPineApple(); }
- Tu crées un manager de tutos
- Dedans tu fais un tuto "PickedUp5PineApples" avec une fonction OnPickedUpPineApple
- Dans l'initialisation de ce tuto tu fais GameEvents.OnPickedUpPineApple += OnPickedUpPineApple
- Chaque fois que le joueur ramasse une pomme de pain tu appelles GameEvents.DidPickUpPineApple();
- Ca appelle la callback OnPickedUpPineApple de ton tuto, tu incrémentes une variable dedans et hop à 5 tu trigger ce que tu veux (et tu peux te désinscrire de l'Action dans la foulée si tu veux). 

Voilà, en très gros, la façon dont j'ai l'habitude de faire ce genre de trucs personnellement  ::):  (Évidemment il y en a plein d'autres ^^')
À noter, pour les Action, que tu peux aussi leur donner un ou des paramètres, genre
public static event Action<bool, int> OnPickedUpPineApple
(Appelée ensuite depuis une fonction public static void DidPickUpPineApple(bool broken, int amount) { OnPickedUpPineApple(broken, amount); } )
Ces events permettent de faire des trucs assez puissants et de beaucoup simplifier ton code, puisque les différents systèmes n'ont plus vraiment besoin de se connaître les uns les autres, ils communiquent simplement indirectement via ces callbacks. (Après il faut s'en servir correctement, ne pas oublier de s'en désinscrire, savoir quand en faire un static ou un membre d'une classe...)

----------


## raaaahman

Super chouette ce rendu, combiner la poésie et la pétanque dans un même menu, ça c'est du grand art!  :Perfect: 

Je pense que tu devrais tout de même renforcer la graisse des mots, pour améliorer la lisibilité.

----------


## LeRan

Oui, la poésie rurale (limite paysanne) c'est mon truc, je poursuis dans cette voie puisque ça vous plaît  ::): 

Merci Grhyll, tu me confirmes ce que je redoutais : qu'il existe une solution meilleure et plus moderne que mon application du manuel du petit programmeur en Turbo Pascal. Je m'y attelle pour voir si j'arrive à piger le truc !

----------


## LeRan

Bon, quelques nouvelles du front histoire de donner signe de vie ! En ce moment, c'est principalement.. débuggage (il reste encore un peu de contenu à ajouter mais le débuggage c'est comme sortir la poubelle, au bout d'un moment ça devient prioritaire). Tâche ingrate. On ne se rend pas compte du nombre de bugs qu'un projet pourtant modeste peut contenir. J'ai renoncé à l'idée de les avoir tous corrigés avant de vous proposer la démo, mais il faut quand même dégommer les plus visibles...

A part ça, grâce à Ashley Toucru susmentionné, que des milliers de pétales de roses pavent son chemin, le sol est dorénavant pourvu de textures plutôt jolies, bien coordonnées et dont le chevauchement n'écorche pas le regard !




D'un autre côté, j'ai pris la décision (courageuse quoique peut-être provisoire) d'avoir recours à des écrans peints comme fonds pour les dialogues (en plus j'adore ce peintre, je ne sais plus quel subterfuge inventer pour l'obliger à prendre mon argent). Ça donne un côté "visual novel" qui tranche avec le gameplay purement iso-RPG... Dites-moi ce que vous pensez de ce choix !




Et sinon j'ai fait les soldes sur Cgtrader et Turbosquid, l'ambiance se précise et le monde du jeu s'étoffe par petites touches  ::):

----------


## znokiss

Le rendu est vraiment cool, que ce soit les screens de dialogues ou ingame.

La feuille à carreaux en haut à gauche, c'est masquable ? Ou genre "décalable hors screen avec juste un bout qui dépasse" ?

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

T'as bien bossé, le rendu est très propre !  :;):  Tu crois qu'il y a moyen de forcer un peu la saturation des textures pour qu'elles se rapprochent des couleurs chatoyantes des persos ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## LeRan

> Le rendu est vraiment cool, que ce soit les screens de dialogues ou ingame.
> 
> La feuille à carreaux en haut à gauche, c'est masquable ? Ou genre "décalable hors screen avec juste un bout qui dépasse" ?


C'est dans la liste des trucs à faire  ::): 




> T'as bien bossé, le rendu est très propre !  Tu crois qu'il y a moyen de forcer un peu la saturation des textures pour qu'elles se rapprochent des couleurs chatoyantes des persos ?


Euh... je le rajoute dans la liste des trucs à faire :/

Ou alors, je me demande s'il y a moyen d'appeler ça un "parti-pris graphique" ? Les persos ont de toutes façons un shader différent du décor : ils sont en cell-shading pour un rendu vaguement "dessin animé", alors que la végétation a un rendu plus réaliste. Ou alors c'est juste une faute de goût ? Je suis jamais 100% sûr de la frontière partis-pris graphique / faute de goût...

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Ou alors c'est juste une faute de goût ? Je suis jamais 100% sûr de la frontière partis-pris graphique / faute de goût...


Facile à vérifier : montre-le à ta femme !  ::P:  Non, sérieusement, ça ne choque pas. Mais quitte à partir sur quelque chose de chatoyant pour les dialogues, je me disais qu'en forçant un tout petit peu les textures ça harmoniserait le tout. Cela dit, je ne sais absolument pas si c'est faisable au niveau de Unity lui-même, pour ne pas s'emm…der !  ::o:

----------


## Pollux568

> D'un autre côté, j'ai pris la décision (courageuse quoique peut-être provisoire) d'avoir recours à des écrans peints comme fonds pour les dialogues (en plus j'adore ce peintre, je ne sais plus quel subterfuge inventer pour l'obliger à prendre mon argent). Ça donne un côté "visual novel" qui tranche avec le gameplay purement iso-RPG... Dites-moi ce que vous pensez de ce choix !


Je trouve que c'est une super idée - si tu arrives à avoir assez d'images de qualité bien sûr.
Ca change un peu le rythme, les écrans sont très jolis, et ça peut pousser à avancer dans le jeu ("si je continue encore un peu, je vais pouvoir découvrir une belle image").

Tiens à ce propos, as-tu lu le post-mortem de Demetrios ? http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/99...ical-adventure
Il y a beaucoup de choses, mais il y en a une qui pourrait éventuellement être intéressante pour ton jeu : le fait de cacher des éléments sur les écrans, qui donnent de l'aide ou des indices une fois trouvés, apparemment ça a très bien marché pour ce jeu.

----------


## LeRan

Adishatz los amics ! Salut les aminches !

Le projet avance gentiment malgré la chaleur : comme j'ai raté la date limite pour l'Indiecade, je me suis dit que je ferais aussi bien de prendre le temps de soigner le produit. Donc, aujourd'hui, en avant-première mondiale, voila un avant goût des animations, qui m'occupent depuis plusieurs semaines. Et ce sont des images fixes parce que 1) aujourd'hui j'ai la flemme de capturer et héberger un film, et 2) certaines de ces animations ne sont pas animées : ce sont juste des "poses" qui s'affichent sans transition, comme dans les jeux d'aventure à l'ancienne.

Malgré ça, je suis assez fier de certaines animations : bien que l'animation de marche soit téléchargée d'une base de capture de mouvement, les autres sont de mon cru : la cuisson de l'omelette, le service du café etc. ont été fabriquées avec Blender et l'armature du Bastioni Lab. Eh ben, croyez-moi croyez-moi pas, c'est l'enfer. La courbe d'apprentissage de Blender ressemble plus à un à-pic hérissé de pieux qu'à une courbe. L'autre point qui m'a convaincu de garder quelques poses statiques, c'est que Unity ne gère pas correctement les muscles du Bastioni Lab, de sorte que dans les positions un peu extrêmes (ramasser un fruit en hauteur à bout de bras etc.) le modèle est assez déformé aux articulations, et je n'ai pas envie de consacrer trop de temps à animer proprement ces poses avant d'avoir trouvé une bonne solution.

Mais ceci étant dit, ça prend pas trop mauvaise tournure. Je ne suis pas sûr que le jeu pourra tourner dans de telles résolutions : des gros pixels permettraient de gommer toutes les petites imperfections des modèles 3D. Même si je dois encore réparer les plus criantes à la main, en particulier ce "nude mode" non intentionnel qui se déclenche quand la caméra est trop près des personnages :/

----------


## LeRan

Une nouvelle illustration pour dire qu'il y a maintenant officiellement un module de crafting dans le jeu ! Plus qu'à coder un module de MMO battle royale et j'ai carton plein pour commercialiser un hit  ::happy2:: 

Bon, je blague pour la MMO battle royale. Et pour ceux qui auraient tendance à penser que ce jeu va un peu dans tous les sens, je dirai : c'est pas faux. Mais normalement ça va s'arranger sur la fin et une véritable cohérence interne des choix de gameplay va se révéler (source : "dude, trust me").

L'interface est aussi jolie que j'arrive à la faire moi-même, mais ce sera mieux quand un pro y aura mis sa patte. En attendant j'essaie juste de donner un côté "franchouillard archaïque" à l'ensemble, parce que ça va plaire à l'international. Je suppose.

----------


## Valenco

Je découvre à l'instant ton travail.  Chapeau !  :;): 

Je m'abonne au fil.

----------


## znokiss

J'aime beaucoup "l'omelette au cèpes", qui est plutôt un met de choix dans un futur post apo  :^_^: 



> un côté "franchouillard archaïque" à l'ensemble


C'est très réussi. L'interface façon "carnet de notes", j'aime beaucoup. 

Et la nappe à carreaux rouges et blanc comme les confitures bonne maman, c'est une vraie madeleine de Proust.

----------


## Enyss

Et dans les images que tu montres, l'interface est lisible, ce qui n'est pas toujours le cas avec les interfaces "à ambiance".

Autre chose, je pense qu'il ne faut pas hésiter à utiliser aussi le rouge (et dans une moindre mesure, le vert) pour l'interface : les stylos 4 couleurs, c'est dans le ton !

----------


## Grhyll

Un module de crafting pour faire de la cuisine, je valide  :;):

----------


## LeRan

Merci pour vos commentaires les aminches ! Bon, je suis face à un choix stratégique... J'ai bien avancé sur le débuggage, et la démo jouable commence à être, disons, jouable, mais seulement dans cette mesure :
- le tutoriel du mode "aventure" (la première demie journée où on apprend à parler aux gens, monter la tente, explorer la zone, préparer la bouffe), sur une carte restreinte,
- le mini-jeu de pétanque.

Si je me contente de ça, je dois pouvoir mettre en ligne une démo un peu propre pour la rentrée, qui sera une tranche verticale (vertical slice en VO) : peu de contenu mais pratiquement tous les mécanismes du jeu présents pour se rendre compte du potentiel. Par contre, si je dois rajouter du contenu pour étoffer le mode aventure, ça demandera beaucoup plus de temps (étendre la zone jouable, scripter de l'histoire...).

Qu'en pensez-vous ? J'opterais bien pour l'optique minimale pour avoir du retour d'expérience sur les mécanismes de jeu avant d'aller plus loin, mais si les gens sont frustrés par le manque de contenu et qu'ils se mettent à me mépriser/détester/ostraciser que deviendrai-je ? Bon vous voyez le désarroi dans lequel je me trouve s'pas ?  ::):

----------


## znokiss

Ça dépend je pense de comment t'appelle ça. 
Si c'est une alpha 0.0001, j'ai pas trop de soucis à ce que ça soit limité en contenu.

----------


## Enyss

Mon avis : essaye quand même d'avoir ~10 minutes de jeu pour une démo propre. Si le joueur fait le tour en 2 minutes, ça peut effectivement être un poil frustrant

----------


## Joq le pecheur

J'aime bien la direction que ça prend, survival dating omelette  ::): 
Tu te donnes du mal sur la DA et ça se voit !

----------


## Valenco

> Merci pour vos commentaires les aminches ! Bon, je suis face à un choix stratégique... J'ai bien avancé sur le débuggage, et la démo jouable commence à être, disons, jouable, mais seulement dans cette mesure :
> - le tutoriel du mode "aventure" (la première demie journée où on apprend à parler aux gens, monter la tente, explorer la zone, préparer la bouffe), sur une carte restreinte,
> - le mini-jeu de pétanque.
> 
> Si je me contente de ça, je dois pouvoir mettre en ligne une démo un peu propre pour la rentrée, qui sera une tranche verticale (vertical slice en VO) : peu de contenu mais pratiquement tous les mécanismes du jeu présents pour se rendre compte du potentiel. Par contre, si je dois rajouter du contenu pour étoffer le mode aventure, ça demandera beaucoup plus de temps (étendre la zone jouable, scripter de l'histoire...).
> 
> Qu'en pensez-vous ? J'opterais bien pour l'optique minimale pour avoir du retour d'expérience sur les mécanismes de jeu avant d'aller plus loin, mais si les gens sont frustrés par le manque de contenu et qu'ils se mettent à me mépriser/détester/ostraciser que deviendrai-je ? Bon vous voyez le désarroi dans lequel je me trouve s'pas ?


Ou alors, tu envoies ta demo à quelques joueurs triés sur le volet qui pourront te faire un premier retour.  ::siffle::

----------


## LeRan

Bon, je poursuis la désinsectisation (j'adore ce mot) tout en malmenant de malheureux artistes pour finaliser l'interface graphique... dans l'ensemble ça prend bonne tournure. Mais je crois qu'il n'y aura qu'une demie journée "d'histoire scriptée" jouable équivalent à un speedrun de moins d'une minute, plus un monde ouvert explorable à volonté (ouaaaaah) de quelques ares (ah ah, vous y aviez cru hein ?), parce que ça me paraît un compromis honorable.

Ceci étant dit, comme j'ai un peu de temps et que j'aime bien me faire mal, je pensais rajouter une ambiance sonore. Quelques bruits de la nature pour le jeu en tant que tel (j'espère que vous aimez le chant du grillon), et j'espérais plus ou moins trouver un joli morceau de guitare acoustique poético-contemplatif mention "jeu indie qui se la pète tout en faisant semblant de s'en foutre" pour la page d'introduction.

Vous sauriez où je peux trouver de jolies musiques qui correspondent à l'esprit susmentionné ?

Si possible pas chères ?  :<_<:

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

T'as regardé s'il n'y avait pas des gens qui partagent ce genre de choses sur Soundcloud ?  ::rolleyes::  Après, je ne sais pas si ça se trouve en libre pour une utilisation telle que la tienne…  ::): 
Ou regarde *ici*.  ::): 
Sinon, pose la question *ici* ou *ici*, ça ne mange pas de pain.  :;):

----------


## LeRan

Ooooh, j'avais complètement oublié l'existence de Soundcloud ! Merci pour le conseil, j'ai trouvé ce qu'il me fallait : un peu indie, un peu guitareux, ce sera largement suffisant pour une première version !

(je savais que j'allais galérer avec le design graphique compte tenu de mon manque de sensibilité artistique, mais c'est rien du tout à côté du vide sidéral de mes connaissances musicales !)

----------


## LeRan

Bon alors voila, ça s'entend pas sur l'image, mais maintenant il y a du son ! Je suis tout content alors je poste une image même si ça n'a pas un intérêt énorme - mais je trouve que les curseurs baveux faits à la main qui dégoulinent de jus d'indie-game sont pas mal. Ne faites pas attention au sous-titre, j'ai rajouté un générateur aléatoire de sous-titres à la con en anglais un jour où j'étais pas trop motivé.

Du coup l'ambiance sonore c'était probablement le truc le plus facile à faire depuis très longtemps, j'en suis encore tout surpris. Bon maintenant j'ai peur que le chant des criquets qui constitue mon bruit de fond pendant la période diurne se révèle rapidement particulièrement saoulant :/

----------


## Valenco

:;): 
Pour le son des criquets, je dirais que ça dépend du niveau sonore. Tu peux aussi faire en sorte qu’il ne soit pas omniprésent avec des périodes pendant lesquelles ils ne font pas de bruit.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Pour le son des criquets, je dirais que ça dépend du niveau sonore. Tu peux aussi faire en sorte qu’il ne soit pas omniprésent avec des périodes pendant lesquelles ils ne font pas de bruit.


L'idéal étant que le bruit s'arrête dès qu'on s'approche de la bestiole, ce qui est le cas dans la réalité.  ::trollface::  J'imagine que tu gères les sources du bruit en fonction des cigales et autres criquets que tu as placés dans le décor.  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je suis tout content alors je poste une image même si ça n'a pas un intérêt énorme - mais je trouve que les curseurs baveux faits à la main qui dégoulinent de jus d'indie-game sont pas mal.


Je n'aurais pas fait mieux, je les trouve tout à fait en adéquation avec le reste.  :;):

----------


## LeRan

> L'idéal étant que le bruit s'arrête dès qu'on s'approche de la bestiole, ce qui est le cas dans la réalité.  J'imagine que tu gères les sources du bruit en fonction des cigales et autres criquets que tu as placés dans le décor.


Honnêtement, j'y ai pensé ! Pas à ce niveau de détail, mais à interpoler les bruits d'ambiance en fonctions de zones type - que l'ambiance sonore change graduellement selon qu'on s'approche de la pinède, du lac ou de la dune.

Mais la pensée qui est venue juste après c'était "ah pis fait chier, pour une version pré-alpha on va dire que c'est une seule salle / une seule ambiance"  ::siffle:: 

Là j'ai implémenté 6 "moments types de la journée" avec leur ambiance de fond : aube, matin, midi, aprème, soir, nuit... avec plus ou moins d'oiseaux, de criquets et de grillons. On fera mieux plus tard...




> Je n'aurais pas fait mieux, je les trouve tout à fait en adéquation avec le reste.


Ça c'est un compliment ou je m'y connais pas  :Emo:

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Honnêtement, j'y ai pensé !


Quand je l'ai écrit je m'imaginais le gars qui place une à une les bestioles à la main dans le paysage.  ::P: 

Et sinon, t'as reçu un mail…

----------


## Joq le pecheur

> Quand je l'ai écrit je m'imaginais le gars qui place une à une les bestioles à la main dans le paysage. 
> 
> Et sinon, t'as reçu un mail…


un volontaire  ::):  ?

Bon sinon, les grillons tout ça tout ça, j'espère qu'en plus tu dis pas "chocolatine" !

6 ambiances ca me parait déjà très confortable pour un début.
Curieux d'entendre ça

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> un volontaire  ?
> 
> Bon sinon, les grillons tout ça tout ça, j'espère qu'en plus tu dis pas "chocolatine" !
> 
> 6 ambiances ca me parait déjà très confortable pour un début.
> Curieux d'entendre ça


J'habite Carcassonne, mais je me respecte, quand même. Un Normand qui dit "Chocolatine", ce serait comme s'il cuisinait sans beurre.  ::P:

----------


## LeRan

> Bon sinon, les grillons tout ça tout ça, j'espère qu'en plus tu dis pas "chocolatine" !


Disi "chocolatine" pr'amor que sabi pas lo diser en Gascon, sinon je le dirais en patois juste pour faire bisquer les nordistes  ::trollface:: 

Bon, j'ai fini de bosser sur les bruitages et les sons (ça ira bien comme ça), j'ai presque terminé le travail sur les sauvegardes et les balises de déplacement des PNJ, bref que des trucs qui ne se voient pas... Mais, grâce à Ashley Toucru, j'ai maintenant une jolie image bien propre à vous montrer, alors dites-moi : n'est-ce pas la capture d'écran la plus exotique, la plus excitante qu'on puisse rêver pour promouvoir un jeu d'aventures ?

Je voudrais vous faire maniper l'ensemble qui commence à être pas dégueulasse mais comme ça fait 1,7 Go il y a pas moyen de le passer comme ça sous le manteau, il faudrait que je le télécharge sur itch.io ou quelque chose dans ce genre, et je n'ai pas envie que le grand public voie mon bébé tant qu'il n'est pas beau... A moins que quelqu'un connaisse une meilleure solution ?

----------


## Valenco

Très belle image d'illustration.

----------


## Grhyll

C'est clair ça en jette  ::):

----------


## LeRan

Salut les aminches !

Bien, l'inventaire a maintenant son identité graphique à peu près définitive (il reste à redessiner plus finement l'interface, changer la police de caractères et ajouter 2-3 infos ici et là... détails), alors j'en profite pour vous le montrer.

Je lance maintenant un appel aux idées ! La démo est fonctionnelle et à mon goût la végétation et les textures sont plutôt jolies, mais ça reste un peu vide d'action, et je ne vais pas encore à ce stade véritablement développer l'intrigue principale qui demandera beaucoup de nouveaux lieux... Donc, si vous avez des idées de scènes scriptées simples qui apporteraient un peu de vie et de variété dans un univers de camping au bord de l'Atlantique, n'hésitez pas à faire des suggestions !

A ce propos, je sais moduler le vent, la luminosité, faire de jolis feux de camp et bientôt tomber de la pluie, tous éléments qu'il est donc possible d'utiliser selon votre fantaisie  ::):

----------


## znokiss

> Donc, si vous avez des idées de scènes scriptées simples qui apporteraient un peu de vie et de variété dans un univers de camping au bord de l'Atlantique, n'hésitez pas à faire des suggestions !


C'est peut-être très chiant à implémenter, mais parfois, avoir un peu de faune qui s'agite, ça rends les décors très vivants. 

Genre ponctuellement, un piaf qui vole, se pose, picore, repart.. ou bien une buse qu'on entends crier, qui traverse l'écran en planant et disparait. Ou encore une souris qui surgit de l'herbe, peut-être avec un comportement aléatoire, puis qui redisparait...
Après, c'est peut-être pas compatible avec le post-apo. Quoique, on dit souvent que la faune s'adapte bien mieux que l'homme..

----------


## LeRan

> C'est peut-être très chiant à implémenter, mais parfois, avoir un peu de faune qui s'agite, ça rends les décors très vivants. 
> 
> Genre ponctuellement, un piaf qui vole, se pose, picore, repart.. ou bien une buse qu'on entends crier, qui traverse l'écran en planant et disparait. Ou encore une souris qui surgit de l'herbe, peut-être avec un comportement aléatoire, puis qui redisparait...
> Après, c'est peut-être pas compatible avec le post-apo. Quoique, on dit souvent que la faune s'adapte bien mieux que l'homme..


Idées intéressantes ! Ça dépendra surtout si je trouve des assets tout faits : je n'aurai pas assez de temps pour tout faire et je préfère consacrer mon temps de Blender disponible à créer les éléments vraiment indispensables (le club house sera un gros morceau...).

Pour l'instant j'essaie de rajouter des "détails interactifs", les petits trucs sympa à faire même s'ils ne participent pas directement à l'aventure. S'arrêter pour s'asseoir sur un banc, faire un feu de camp, éventuellement bricoler une cabane...

Ah, et ce n'est pas vraiment du post-apo : ce jeu est du "pré-apo"  ::huh:: . Dans mon esprit torturé, ce projet est un premier jalon dans un monde simple et non-apocalyptique, qui me permettra d'embrayer dans la continuité sur un deuxième opus qui lui sera un vrai RPG post-apo (en réutilisant le maximum d'assets et de code du premier opus).

... à supposer que je vive jusqu'à 120 ans, bien sûr  ::):

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Hum dans les trucs sympas il y'a tout ce qui traite de l'orientation: des panneaux, des cartes ultra simplifiées à consulter.

idées en vrac de détails interactifs:
-un herbier à compléter avec de la flore
-un jeu de piste avec des indices ou alors une série d'arbres avec des marques qui emmènent quelque part
-un truc à la Zelda BOTW ou tu identifies un lieu ou a été pris une photo
-faire un cocktail
-stalker des pnjs

scènes scriptées:
-les gens qui s'installent à la plage et ceux qui partent
-la pub pour le karaoké ou miss camping ou que sais je avec quelqu'un qui distribue des pubs
-des vendeurs ambulants (glaces, hot-dogs)

----------


## LeRan

> -un herbier à compléter avec de la flore (...)


Comme dans Beyond Good & Evil !  ::wub:: 

C'est génial !...  :Emo:  (s'cusez c'est l'émotion)

Les autres idées sont vachement bonnes aussi. Ça fait un peu de boulot, mais... le jeu y prendrait une autre dimension. Tiens à propos de stalker les gens je verrais bien des photos qui s'ajoutent dans l'album des "moments marquants pris sur le vif" avec un petit commentaire, à la Laura Bow !  ::w00t:: 

(oui, je sais, j'accuse mon âge, j'étais amoureux de Roberta Williams à l'époque et j'assume, allez vous faire voir tas de galapiats, d'mon temps y avait du respect pour les anciens, si on avait su qu'on nous parlerait comme ça on aurait fait exprès d'la perdre. La guerre eud'quatorze je veux dire)

----------


## Enyss

L’herbier est effectivement une idée très sympa !

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Comme dans Beyond Good & Evil !





> Tiens à propos de stalker les gens je verrais bien des photos qui s'ajoutent dans l'album des "moments marquants pris sur le vif" avec un petit commentaire, à la Laura Bow !


Ouais, j'aimais bien l'idée de réaliser des photos au fur et à mesure de l'aventure.  :;):  Dans le pire des cas, tu dois pouvoir créer un script qui fait une capture-écran et qui la sauvegarde sous forme de vignette.  :;):

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Une de mes références inavouées en prise de photo c'est Pokemon Snap  :;): 
Mais oui BGE c'était génial le système, et pas invasif du tout comme dans des titres plus récents.

Tu as commencé à implémenter le système de quêtes ?

Bon sinon ça sur itchio tu as moyen de mettre la démo accessible à un cercle privé avec lien+password etc si tu fouines dans les options.
Par contre faut pas dépasser le giga mais j'avoue que tu me fais un peu flipper avec tes 1,7 Go  ::): 
Si tu as des soucis tu peux toujours aller sur le discord itchio et poser la question.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Je ne me représente pas le temps que ça peut prendre à développer, mais créer une petite foire du camping avec des mini-jeux disséminés me semble être un bon passe-temps.  :;):  Je me souviens que je ne manquais pas de jouer à ces passe-temps dans BGE et dans The Nomad Soul (je ne sais plus si c'est celui-là…  ::unsure:: ).  ::lol::

----------


## LeRan

> Tu as commencé à implémenter le système de quêtes ?


Disons que c'est... artisanal, pour l'instant ! Je gère une collection de "fanions" (flags) booléens que je teste lors des actions pour savoir s'il faut déclencher une scène, les scènes elle-mêmes étant scriptées à la main avec plein de coroutines... Exemple, chaque action "monte la tente" vérifie si le fanion "tente déjà montée au moins une fois" est faux : s'il est faux, la scène "on monte la tente pour la première fois" joue (avec un dialogue) et le fanion passe à vrai.

Ca fonctionne, et ça a l'avantage d'être facilement sérialisable donc sauvegardable. Je ne suis pas sûr d'automatiser davantage le process, puisque ce n'est pas le genre de jeu où beaucoup de quêtes suivront le même modèle (foin des quêtes Fedex par exemple), donc l'approche artisanale "sur mesure" suffira peut-être. Mais il faut aimer lire des pages et des pages de if-then...




> Bon sinon ça sur itchio tu as moyen de mettre la démo accessible à un cercle privé avec lien+password etc si tu fouines dans les options.
> Par contre faut pas dépasser le giga mais j'avoue que tu me fais un peu flipper avec tes 1,7 Go 
> Si tu as des soucis tu peux toujours aller sur le discord itchio et poser la question.


Ah, merci pour le tuyau sur l'accès privé, c'est exactement ce que je cherchais ! Et en plus comme ça je pourrai vous filer les accès sans avoir besoin de tout traduire en anglais au cas où, ce qui me fera gagner plusieurs semaines :D

Par contre du coup il va falloir que je réduise la taille du programme, et c'est la chose qui m'inquiète le plus pour l'instant. Je sais que je me trimballe pas mal de vieux assets qui ne servent plus et qu'il faut épurer, mais j'ai l'impression qu'avec Unity, tu es très vite à 1 Go même avec un petit projet tout simple... C'est mon prochain boulot...




> Je ne me représente pas le temps que ça peut prendre à développer, mais créer une petite foire du camping avec des mini-jeux disséminés me semble être un bon passe-temps.  Je me souviens que je ne manquais pas de jouer à ces passe-temps dans BGE et dans The Nomad Soul (je ne sais plus si c'est celui-là… ).


Oui, c'était le but de ce projet, fondamentalement : une collection de mini-jeux dans le cadre du camping, avec une petite histoire scriptée qui sert de prétexte. La pétanque est l'un d'eux, je pensais que c'était le plus simple à coder mais finalement vu comme j'en ai bavé c'est pas certain ^^ J'imagine la possibilité de faire une régate, de jouer aux cartes... La partie RPG qui me prend beaucoup de temps n'est qu'une répétition grandeur nature qui servira... plus tard, je suppose.

Et oui, j'ai passé un temps presque choquant à jouer aux courses et aux jeux du bar à BGE plutôt que d'aller enquêter, ahlala, des jeux comme ça on n'en fait plus  :;):

----------


## LeRan

Bon, il y a maintenant un système de photos souvenirs qui s'ajoutent au fil des moments importants de l'histoire ! Ça ne change pas grand'chose au gameplay mais ça devrait apporter un peu à l'immersion. Les photos correspondent à ce qui était affiché sur l'écran du joueur au moment du script, j'aurais peut-être dû faire tourner un peu la caméra entre les prises de vue pour donner l'impression de la diversité...

Je rajoute l'herbier dès que j'ai un instant.  ::):

----------


## LeRan

Salut les poteaux ! Aujourd'hui j'ai pris mon courage à deux mains et j'ai fait une vidéo de mes derniers progrès. En particulier j'ai implémenté l'herbier dont on parlait l'autre fois, j'ai trouvé l'idée excellente (même si ce jeu s'oriente de moins en moins vers un truc qui plaira aux jeunes...)




Je crois que je ne vais plus ajouter de nouvelles fonctions jusqu'à nouvel ordre maintenant ! Oui, ça veut dire que la partie "à la XCOM" où on se canarde avec des pommes de pins ne sera pas pour tout de suite. Peut-être juste un peu de contenu en plus pour supprimer les dernières zones de la carte qui ont trop l'air vides...

Ah et il faut que le rajoute le vieux comme PNJ. Les vieux ça fait mystérieux, c'est important.

----------


## LeRan

Pour une raison que j'ignore la vidéo était inaccessible ce matin sur Dailymotion... Normalement ça devrait être réparé, mais à tout hasard je l'ai mise aussi sur Youtube :




A propos, toute bonne idée de titre est bienvenue. Si possible quelque chose qui se dise de la même façon en français et en anglais, pour pouvoir faire un carton à l'international sans trahir un certain chauvinisme personnel  ::):

----------


## Enyss

Camping of Ocean Libre ? (ou CoOl pour les intimes  ::P: )

Je déconne hein.

Par contre Camping c'est un mot qui répond a ton cahier des charges, tout comme Océan

----------


## Joq le pecheur

> Camping of Ocean Libre ? (ou CoOl pour les intimes )
> 
> Je déconne hein.
> 
> Par contre Camping c'est un mot qui répond a ton cahier des charges, tout comme Océan


Petanque, pastis & Ocean  :;):

----------


## LeRan

Salut les gonziers !

J'ai besoin de vos avis sur un choix artistique. Un choix d'artiste, pour être plus précis. Si on passe sous silence le premier épisode malheureux d'une artiste qui a cessé de donner signe de vie (ceux d'entre vous qui suivent ce fil depuis le début auront peut-être remarqué un changement brutal de look des personnages), j'avais jeté mon dévolu sur un artiste américain dont j'aime bien le style, mais qui ne fait pas toujours l'unanimité. J'ai donc lancé un nouveau casting, et là j'ai une artiste russe à l'essai, qui ne fait pas forcément l'unanimité non plus (sur les mêmes 3 personnes interrogées). J'aimerais donc élargir un peu le panel des sondés et avoir votre avis sur ces deux styles différents...


*Américain ci-dessous :*




*Russe ci-dessous :*




Alors... lequel ?  ::):

----------


## Grhyll

Perso je préfère le premier, mais bon, là c'est les goûts et les couleurs !

----------


## znokiss

Pareil, si on me demande, je prends celui du haut.

----------


## Jerem Houlade

Bonjour !

La première fait plus "Sim", les teintes sont plus chaleureuses, les formes plus douces. Plus "sympa". Moins genré, aussi. Le tout est très clean, propre, lisse.
La seconde c'est carrément anguleux, le fait que le contour soit visible et sombre rend le tout plus dur, appuyé. C'est aussi plus terne. Plus "sérieux". Je trouve également le dessin moins "fini", plus brouillon (à cause des contours "façon crayonné"). La pose est moins naturelle, et le tout plus genré (bouche plus grosse, yeux plus gros, nez plus fin, hanche décalée, habits).

D'un point de vue de mes goûts persos, je préfère la 1.

Après, tout dépend de l'esprit que tu veux insuffler au jeu... Si c'est "cool les vacances" c'est la 1, si c'est "battle royale au camping" c'est la deux (je schématise) :D

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Comme mes petits camarades… Perso, depuis le début le travail de l'Américain me plaît beaucoup, je n'aime pas trop l'autre style. Et je trouve que ce dernier appartient davantage au monde de la BD qu'à celui du jeu vidéo. Un style de BD que je n'affectionne pas trop.  ::):

----------


## Enyss

Au vu de ce que tu nous a présenté jusqu'à maintenant : je choisi le 1)

----------


## Joq le pecheur

J'aime bien le 2, mais comme le consensus qui semble régner je trouve le 1 plus adapté au style graphique, et plus original.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Pis la deuxième si elle ramasse des pommes de pin elle va rayer son vernis à ongles.  ::P:  Je trouve que le look "garçonne" est plus intéressant.  :;):

----------


## Pollux568

> A propos, toute bonne idée de titre est bienvenue. Si possible quelque chose qui se dise de la même façon en français et en anglais, pour pouvoir faire un carton à l'international sans trahir un certain chauvinisme personnel


"Sun of Beach Camping Club"  ::ninja:: 

(je sais pas si les vrais anglophones comprendraient le jeu de mot, ceci dit)


Sinon, je préfère également le style graphique 1, l'américain  :;):

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> "Sun of Beach Camping Club"


J'aime beaucoup !  ::P:

----------


## LeRan

Merci pour vos avis, je garde l'américain du coup s'il plaît à tout le monde  ::): 




> "Sun of Beach Camping Club"


Ha ha ! Excellent ! Maintenant je sais ce qu'il manquait à ce fil !
Une liste des punis.  :tired: 


Ceci étant dit, comme il faut toujours des scènes d'intérieur dans un jeu (merci de ne pas me citer les multiples contre-exemples), je m'y suis attelé. Capture d'écran en avant-première ! Quel sinistre secret abritent ces murs lugubres ?

----------


## Enyss

Un baby foot et un billard ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Pollux568

> Un baby foot et un billard ?


On sent que certains veulent rejoindre la liste des punis  ::siffle::

----------


## LeRan

Fouyaya, c'est épuisant de créer du contenu graphique, maintenant je me rappelle pourquoi j'avais décidé que la majeure partie de l'action devrait se passer en extérieur.  :Emo: 




> Quel sinistre secret abritent ces murs lugubres ?


Oh non, c'est pire que ce que je craignais ! C'est le bar du club ! ...avec une TABLE DE BELOTE !






> Un baby foot et un billard ?


Oh la riche idée ! En plus ça me fait un nouveau mini-jeu qui cadrerait bien. Il reste plus qu'à réussir à faire rentrer un billard quelque part dans une pièce qui n'avait pas été prévue à cet effet... Voila un vrai problème de riche.  ::blink::

----------


## LeRan

Ah oui et la musique d'ambiance quand on rentre dans le bar est assez sympa, c'est un petit morceau au piano dont la mélodie est dans le domaine public et qui rend dingue au bout de quelques itérations, j'ai hâte de vous faire entendre ça dès que j'en aurai marre de rajouter du contenu  ::):

----------


## LeRan

Bon, la pièce du bas était prévue pour être un débarras plein de caisses, bidons, tuyaux et avec éventuellement un vieux frigo en prime - je suis en train de réfléchir à la reconvertir en salle de billard. Mais ne suis-je pas en train de trahir l'ambiance moitié cool moitié roots de ce club de voile typique des années 60 ? Le public préfère-t-il une ambiance et des décors finement stylés, ou jouer au billard ? Suis-je assez masochiste pour m'imposer la programmation d'un minijeu de billard, sachant que le minijeu de pétanque m'a déjà pris 6 mois à cause de la physique des collisions toute pétée de Unity ?

Tellement de questions se bousculent dans mon esprit malade  :Emo:

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Bon, la pièce du bas était prévue pour être un débarras plein de caisses, bidons, tuyaux et avec éventuellement un vieux frigo en prime - je suis en train de réfléchir à la reconvertir en salle de billard. Mais ne suis-je pas en train de trahir l'ambiance moitié cool moitié roots de ce club de voile typique des années 60 ? Le public préfère-t-il une ambiance et des décors finement stylés, ou jouer au billard ? Suis-je assez masochiste pour m'imposer la programmation d'un minijeu de billard, sachant que le minijeu de pétanque m'a déjà pris 6 mois à cause de la physique des collisions toute pétée de Unity ?
> 
> Tellement de questions se bousculent dans mon esprit malade 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/11/17/d21...9d13ab8423.jpg


T'as pas moyen de trouver un billard déjà programmé ?  ::huh::  Ça existe pas, ce genre d'"asset" ?  ::blink::

----------


## LeRan

Bon, c'est juste pour dire que le projet avance gentiment - à un rythme quelque peu freiné du fait qu'une naissance se prépare à la maison, mais j'ai quand même réussi à ajouter du chouette contenu 3D, surtout du mobilier dans le club et quelques véhicules (et le feu de camp qui m'a pris presque une semaine à finaliser mais maintenant il est beau !) et je suis en train de finir un module "météo" avec vent et pluie. Le fait est que, comme l'un de vous brillants esprits me le signalait, il serait dommage de sortir une pré-alpha sans un minimum de contenu pour donner envie.

En revanche je galère encore avec le titre. Afin que mes sources d'inspiration ne soient pas trop évidentes, et pour des raisons de droit d'auteur, j'ai renoncé à "Fallout is Strange". Puisqu'il s'agit d'une aventure dans un club de voile sur la côté Atlantique, je pensais à quelque chose d'original, dans le genre "Salinity - original Finn".

Si d'aucuns ont des idées "d'éléments interactifs anecdotiques sympas à rajouter dans une lande sableuse océanique" (genre un feu de camp éteint, une cabane de pêcheur abandonnée, un ponton vermoulu, un Somua S35 ensablé, ce genre de choses...), c'est le dernier moment avant la pré-alpha pour les rajouter  ::):

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Bon, c'est juste pour dire que le projet avance gentiment - à un rythme quelque peu freiné du fait qu'une naissance se prépare à la maison, mais j'ai quand même réussi à ajouter du chouette contenu 3D, surtout du mobilier dans le club et quelques véhicules (et le feu de camp qui m'a pris presque une semaine à finaliser mais maintenant il est beau !) et je suis en train de finir un module "météo" avec vent et pluie. Le fait est que, comme l'un de vous brillants esprits me le signalait, il serait dommage de sortir une pré-alpha sans un minimum de contenu pour donner envie.
> 
> En revanche je galère encore avec le titre. Afin que mes sources d'inspiration ne soient pas trop évidentes, et pour des raisons de droit d'auteur, j'ai renoncé à "Fallout is Strange". Puisqu'il s'agit d'une aventure dans un club de voile sur la côté Atlantique, je pensais à quelque chose d'original, dans le genre "Salinity - original Finn".
> 
> Si d'aucuns ont des idées "d'éléments interactifs anecdotiques sympas à rajouter dans une lande sableuse océanique" (genre un feu de camp éteint, une cabane de pêcheur abandonnée, un ponton vermoulu, un Somua S35 ensablé, ce genre de choses...), c'est le dernier moment avant la pré-alpha pour les rajouter


Des blockhaus taggés…  ::siffle::  Si tu veux, j'ai des photos comme modèle.  :;):  J'ai aussi une photo de cabanes de pêcheurs de l'estuaire de la Gironde.  ::):  Une cahute de surveillants de baignade, aussi, ce serait bien (avec une nana qui court en maillot rouge.  ::P: ).  :;):

----------


## LeRan

> Des blockhaus taggés…  Si tu veux, j'ai des photos comme modèle.  J'ai aussi une photo de cabanes de pêcheurs de l'estuaire de la Gironde.


Ah, je vois que tu connais le pays !

Le blockhaus fait partie de ma liste des trucs à intégrer "après", lorsque la zone de jeu ira jusqu'à l'océan, puisque pour l'instant elle est centrée sur le lac (et la zone "jouable" est encore plus limitée). La cabane de pêcheur est une excellente idée, mais c'est trop de boulot pour l'instant, donc, liste "après" aussi  ::siffle:: 




> Une cahute de surveillants de baignade, aussi, ce serait bien (avec une nana qui court en maillot rouge. ).


Beuh, et dire que je viens de passer deux jours à retravailler le modèle de mon héroïne pour qu'elle ait moins de seins et moins de cuisses, fallait le dire avant  :Emo:  Enfin bon faut être cohérent, je peux pas me permettre d'avoir une héroïne plantureuse ou super tankée si dans l'histoire elle est supposée avoir à peine 20 ans...

Bon, ceci étant dit, grande nouvelle ! Enfin, moyenne nouvelle, mais bonne : grâce à cet excellent petit script, j'ai pu compresser en une seule manip toutes les textures du jeu, ça a pris la journée mais mon exécutable vient de repasser sous la barre du gigaoctet ! Cette dernière difficulté majeure étant résolue, je peux envisager l'hébergement de la démo sur itch.io dans un avenir plus trop lointain, bonheur !

Je veux juste rajouter un vieux avant. Je m'étais promis qu'il y aurait un vieux dans la démo, parce que les vieux c'est mystérieux et que dans un jeu qui contient un minijeu de pétanque c'est incontournable.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Ah, je vois que tu connais le pays !


Je passe tous les étés une semaine à Montalivet.  ::P:  Question blockhaus, y a ce qu'il faut.  :;):

----------


## LeRan

Ayé, j'ai un vieux ! Il y a dorénavant une dimension mystérieuse à l'univers du jeu, il ne me reste plus qu'à inventer une intrigue lovecraftienne pour aller dessus et j'inscrirai mon nom en lettres d'or au panthéon des créateurs de jeu à ambiance.

Ceci dit, pour un français qui a vécu à la campagne, je ne suis pas sûr que ce vieux là ait grand chose de mystérieux, mais je vise l'export et je suppose que pour un américain ce sera un personnage parfaitement exotique  ::): 





Ceci étant fait, il ne me reste plus qu'un petit millier de bugs à corriger pour avoir quelque chose de très présentable !

----------


## LeRan

Pour ceux d'entre vous qui ont du goût pour la technique, voila en exclusivité mondiale (à moins que je l'aie déjà postée ?) une illustration visuelle de la structure logique derrière le jeu, puisque j'ai décidé de me ménager la possibilité d'en faire un tactical RPG si jamais l'envie m'en prenait...

----------


## Joq le pecheur

oh mais tu te donnes vachement de mal sur les décors dis donc, ça deviens vraiment campinguesque!
Quand je vois ça je peux pas m’empêcher d'imaginer, quel pourcentage de couverture derrière la voiture  ::):  ?

----------


## LeRan

> oh mais tu te donnes vachement de mal sur les décors dis donc, ça deviens vraiment campinguesque!


Merci beaucoup ! Oui, je me donne du mal en effet, merci de l'avoir remarqué  ::):  J'ai retenu les bons conseils de quelques messages plus haut, et j'étoffe un peu le contenu avant de mettre la démo en ligne (ça restera rudimentaire mais j'essaie de gommer l'impression de "en chantier" qui est encore visible ici et là).




> Quand je vois ça je peux pas m’empêcher d'imaginer, quel pourcentage de couverture derrière la voiture  ?


Hmm, je n'ai pas bien compris la question du coup ?

----------


## znokiss

J'ai d'abord pensé qu'il s'agissait de couverture de camping  ::): 
Blague à part, j'imagine que c'est comme dans X-COM ou autre jeux du genre, te placer derrière un obstacle permet d'éviter de se faire toucher par des tirs ennemis, le fameux pourcentage de couverture..

----------


## LeRan

Ah oui, compris maintenant ! Le tactical RPG ce sera pas pour tout de suite, même si à terme je caresse l'idée d'un mini jeu où on pourrait se balancer des pignes sur la tronche tout en se planquant derrière les pins, pour renforcer le sentiment d'immersion :D Mais en effet, comme le monde jouable est l'image d'une carte "logique" en 2D qui contient les objets interactifs (avec une maille de 50 cm), la gestion du pathfinding et des lignes de tir à la XCOM serait assez facile à mettre en place...

Le pourcentage de couverture, dans ce cas précis, c'est 100%, naturellement. La 4L c'est du solide !

A propos, il y a aussi une Clio RS (connaissais pas, je voulais une simple Clio II mais j'ai pas trouvé de bon modèle), le fameux Citroen type H et une 406 dans le fond qu'on ne voit pas bien, et je crois que je vais m'en tenir là pour les véhicules, parce qu'à ce niveau si le joueur n'a toujours pas compris que l'action se passe en France je peux plus rien pour lui.

----------


## LeRan

Salut les gonziers ! J'ai un petit conseil rapide à vous demander. Je cherche une fonte de caractères pour les répliques "simples" qui s'affichent au dessus de la tête des personnages, à la Monkey Island (ou tout autre point-n-click de la vieille école) : j'ai recours à ce genre d'affichage pour les choses qui ne justifient pas le passage à l'écran de dialogue spécifique avec les portraits et tout.

Bref, j'utilise pour l'instant une police ("Agent C font", genre "jeu indépendant poétique", très chouette, merci à Ashley Toucru pour la découverte) qui est très jolie en grand pour les dialogue "à la visual novel", mais inadaptée pour cet usage parce que peu lisible en petit.

Est-ce que vous auriez une fonte à me conseiller, à la fois jolie et très clairement lisible en surimpression sur le paysage, et avec tous les caractères accentués français ? Je me suis usé les yeux sur dafont.com pendant des heures sans rien trouver qui me plaise.

Merci mes amis les esthètes, à vot' bon coeur, Dieu vous le rendra (je débute dans la mendicité, excusez le manque de naturel).

----------


## LeRan

Juste un petit mot pour vous dire que le développement se poursuit, bien qu'à un rythme ralenti, parce que, contrairement à une idée reçue assez répandue, avoir un enfant prend un temps considérable :/ Les dialogues de la démo ne seront probablement pas transcendants...

Allez, courage, plus qu'une petite centaine de bugs à corriger et quelques lignes d'une histoire poignante, nostalgique et gaie à la fois à écrire et c'est bon !

----------


## Raoulospoko

Courage !!

----------


## LeRan

Salut le monde, je viens chercher conseil dans l'espoir que des membres de cette noble assemblée soient meilleurs que moi avec Unity...

Donc voila, j'étais super content de ce petit shader customisé par mes soins pour afficher une carte procédurale du monde dans le jeu. Voila à quoi ça ressemble dans l'éditeur :



Le problème c'est qu'on fois compilé, l'exacte même scène vue depuis l'exécutable ressemble à ça, comme si le composant "Image" de la carte avait été désactivé :



Donc voila, je ne sais pas trop ce qu'Unity paume lors de la compilation ; j'ai rajouté mon shader personnalisé dans la liste des shaders à inclure d'office dans l'exécutable, mais ça ne change rien. Et ça m'ennuierait de perdre cet effet hachuré que je trouve très joli et sur lequel je me suis arraché les cheveux pendant un certain temps !

A tout hasard, voila le code du shader en question, qui marche parfaitement sous l'éditeur.



```
// Upgrade NOTE: replaced 'mul(UNITY_MATRIX_MVP,*)' with 'UnityObjectToClipPos(*)'

// Unlit alpha-blended shader.
// - no lighting
// - no lightmap support
// - no per-material color

Shader "Custom/AlphaMask (Ben Silvis perso)" {
Properties {
    _MainTex ("Base (RGB)", 2D) = "white" {}
    _AlphaTex ("Alpha mask (R)", 2D) = "white" {}
    _Ratio("Ratio", Range(0,1)) = 1
}

SubShader {
    Tags {"Queue"="Transparent" "IgnoreProjector"="True" "RenderType"="Transparent"}
    LOD 100
 
    ZWrite Off
    Blend SrcAlpha OneMinusSrcAlpha
 
    Pass {
        CGPROGRAM
            #pragma vertex vert
            #pragma fragment frag
         
            #include "UnityCG.cginc"

            struct appdata_t {
                float4 vertex : POSITION;
                float2 texcoord : TEXCOORD0;
            };

            struct v2f {
                float4 vertex : SV_POSITION;
                half2 texcoord : TEXCOORD0;
            };

            sampler2D _MainTex;
            sampler2D _AlphaTex;
         
            float4 _MainTex_ST;
            float _Ratio;
         
            v2f vert (appdata_t v)
            {
                v2f o;
                o.vertex = UnityObjectToClipPos(v.vertex);
                o.texcoord = TRANSFORM_TEX(v.texcoord, _MainTex);
                return o;
            }
         
            fixed4 frag (v2f i) : SV_Target
            {
                fixed4 col = tex2D(_MainTex, i.texcoord);
                fixed4 col2 = tex2D(_AlphaTex, i.texcoord);
             
                return fixed4(col.r, col.g, col.b, col.a*(1-_Ratio)+ col.a*col2.a*_Ratio);
            }
        ENDCG
    }
}

}

//https://bensilvis.com/unity3d-unlit-alpha-mask-shader/
```

----------


## Hideo

C'est con avec la modif on a perdu la solution a ton probleme. 

Et pis je disais que j'aime beaucoup le rendu de la map  :;):

----------


## LeRan

Ah oui, en effet, la restauration du forum a effacé ma réponse ! Merci pour l'intérêt en tous cas  ::): 

Puisqu'il s'agissait d'un élément de l'UI il manquait en fait ces deux lignes :


```
 ZTest [unity_GUIZTestMode]
 #include "UnityUI.cginc"
```

Je ne remets pas tout mais je peux envoyer le shader entier corrigé sur demande.

Et donc voila la carte du jeu avec le shader corrigé, dont je suis très content ! Je me demande si le dessin du papier millimétré est une propriété intellectuelle protégée... Hmm... on va dire qu'ils n'iront pas vérifier  ::siffle:: 

Maintenant j'essaie de fignoler les deux trois bricoles qui restent en suspens...

----------


## LeRan

Salut les gonziers !

Bon, je ne suis toujours pas mort contrairement à ce que ma qualité de jeune père pourrait laisser supposer, et j'arrive même, le 36 de chaque mois, à trouver un peu de temps pour finaliser et tester l'exécutable. Bonheur, il commence à savoir fonctionner tout seul sur différentes configurations (parce qu'après les efforts que j'y ai consacrés ça me ferait mal de publier un truc qui plante sur la moitié des configs).

Du coup, tant que j'y suis, j'en profite pour toiletter un peu l'interface, et j'ai un (dernier j'espère) choix esthétique à vous soumettre.

Le jeu était prévu initialement pour tourner en 800x600, avec un côté "gros pixels" assumé, et les sprites de l'interface étaient calibrés en conséquence. Toutefois, comme Unity permet de le faire facilement, des résolutions beaucoup plus élevées sont disponibles, qui affichent le monde 3D plus finement, et finalement c'est plutôt joli : du coup j'ai abandonné l'idée de forcer le choix de la résolution 800x600. La question qui se pose est celle de la résolution de l'interface utilisateur et de ses sprites :
- est-ce que je la laisse avec sa résolution native 800x600, quitte à afficher des gros pixels d'interface par dessus les petits pixels de la vue 3D ? (jai lu quelque part que mélanger gros et petits pixels était une faute de goût...)
- est-ce que je la dote de sprites de meilleure définition pour qu'elle colle à la définition du monde 3D ? (mais on perd le côté rustique 90's initial, en plus il me faudra des nouveaux sprites)
- est-ce que je garde les sprites initiaux en 800x600 mais avec une taille affichée constante en pixels, en les rendant de plus en plus petits au fur et à mesure que la résolution du jeu augmente (comme ça se faisait dans les années 90 lors du passage à Windows de certains vieux jeux DOS).

Avis bienvenus  ::):

----------


## Enyss

Sans images, c'est difficile de se faire une idée. Tu pourrai faire un exemple du rendu 1 & 3 en résolution, disons 1920x1080 ?

----------


## LeRan

Ah, merci pour l'intérêt mais entre temps j'avais tranché et opté pour le choix 2, qui me semble le plus consensuel (on ne peut pas tout le temps être audacieux).

Bien, ceci dit, et si tout se passe comme prévu, je devrais avoir une nouvelle importante à annoncer d'ici la fin de la semaine  ::):

----------


## LeRan

Les gonzes, ça y est, c'est le grand jour :

*la démo est disponible sur itch.io !*

Je suis sûr qu'il reste un tas de bugs que je n'ai pas trouvés mais tant pis, il faut bien se lancer un jour.

Et tant que j'y suis, voila une vidéo pour faire envie !




Bon, j'ai bien bossé, maintenant je vais attendre d'avoir quelques retours pour savoir ce qui plaît et ce qui ne plaît pas... Et si d'ici là j'arrive à comprendre comment on crée un sondage je le rajouterai  ::):

----------


## superoger

Salut !

Je viens de découvrir tout ce fil, et ma foi c'est assez hallucinant, même si j'attends de tester la démo pour me faire une idée précise sur le jeu. Je suis en train de la télécharger, il me tarde de voir ce qu'elle a dans le ventre !
J'ai l'impression que l'essentiel des échanges ont tourné autour de questions techniques, et que finalement le fond du jeu, l'atmosphère, restent encore très incertaines, dans le degré de sérieux par exemple. Pourtant quand on part de Fallout comme modèle c'est une question d'importance !
Mais peut-être que j'aurai un début de réponse en jouant  :;):  Bon le fait que la pétanque soit incluse comme mini-jeu devrait a priori écarter une tonalité complètement dramatique : D

----------


## superoger

Et bien j'ai testé ta démo et c'est déjà bien chouette ! Je trouve ça très joli, à la limite j'ai quand même une réserve sur l'opportunité du zoom. Je trouve que ça ne sert à rien en l'état et que ça montre juste que c'est moins joli de près, ce qui est normal. En zoomant on voit trop le contraste entre les graphismes des personnages et les décors. Et puis comme on n'est pas en 3d complètement libre comme dans les Sims on zoome juste sur les pieds des persos.
Bref c'est un détail.
Pour l'apparence des personnages je les trouve mignons mais ils manquent peut-être un poil de caractère. En particulier le vieux, il ressemble trop à un vieux français vu par un japonais ou un américain. Moi je préférerais un vieux un peu crado, plus anguleux, un vrai vieux quoi :D Mais je sais que tu dois composer avec ce qu'on te donne, et peut être que tu préfères un style un peu lisse.
Pour les filles je les trouve un peu trop proches. Quelle que soit l'ambiance ou le genre du jeu je crois que tu gagnerais à avoir deux personnages plus clivés, là elles sont toutes les deux assez mignonnes et bien faites. Je dis pas forcément qu'il en faudrait une de moche, mais une plus forte peut-être, ou au physique sensiblement plus ingrat. Ca créerait tout de suite un déséquilibre et donc quelque chose d'éventuellement fertile pour la suite. Enfin c'est juste une idée.
Sinon je suis nul à la pétanque, pour l'instant.

----------


## Valenco

Pas testé mais la bande annonce m'a bien fait marrer.  ::P:

----------


## crucifist

GOTY 2019 ^^

Super boulot! J'ai juste eu un plantage pour le générique. Et le binaire n'étant pas signé, Windows râle au lancement. 
C'est tjs en dev?

----------


## LeRan

> GOTY 2019 ^^
> 
> Super boulot! J'ai juste eu un plantage pour le générique. Et le binaire n'étant pas signé, Windows râle au lancement. 
> C'est tjs en dev?


Oui oui, je n'ai pas rendu les armes, la vitesse de développement s'est juste trouvée très ralentie en 2019 parce qu'il y a une personne de plus à la maison et qu'à cet âge-là ça demande pas mal d'entretien... Mais je récupère un peu de temps libre petit à petit, et l'espoir d'avancer réellement revient.

L'autre facteur qui explique un silence pesant sur la question, c'est qu'avec @superoger on essaie de réécrire l'histoire pour en faire quelque chose de... différent, puisque pas mal d'options sont encore sur la table. A ce stade on n'a encore écarté définitivement ni l'ambiance bucolique contemplative ni la base secrète des nazis, donc il reste encore un peu de travail de décantation à faire :D

Côté technique, je m'arrache les quelques cheveux qui me restent avec Gaïa pour arriver à créer une vaste carte (la zone jouable actuelle est toute petite et j'ai pas envie de faire tout le reste à la main) avec un environnement naturel à la fois magnifique et réaliste, et c'est pas gagné :/

Pour ce qui est du plantage au générique, franchement je saurais pas dire d'où, ça ne m'est jamais arrivé sur le 2 ou 3 ordis où j'ai testé...

----------


## LeRan

Bien, contre toute attente mon projet de développer le meilleur jeu vidéo au monde se passant dans un camping en Gironde est toujours en développement ! Sans plus attendre, un avant goût des nouveautés.


_Le relief fait son apparition ! Le jeu exploite dorénavant une verticalité hallucinante tellement typique de la géographie des Landes de Gascogne !_




_Une végétation luxuriante, qui fait rien qu'à luxurier ! Et qu'on peut admirer grâce au tout nouveau mode de jeu en vue subjective, entièrement fonctionnel !_




_Une ambiance campingoise exotique et baroque, et la possibilité de changer de personnage joueur en cours de partie !_




_Et bien sûr toujours la possibilité d'alterner entre la vue subjective et la vue isométrique, comme dans Dragon Age !_





Bien, la bande-annonce étant passée, voila ce qu'il y a de neuf en vrai :
- le monde est vraiment en 3D avec du relief, tout en conservant la structure logique de la démo (cases en damier à la façon d'un tactical RPG),
- la carte du monde est générée à partir d'une carte des altitudes, ce qui permet de faire un peu ce qu'on veut,
- la végétation est générée par Gaïa et non plus à la main, ce qui permet de peupler de vastes aires de jeu, voire de rêver à un monde ouvert.

Et voila ce qui reste à faire :
- je n'ai toujours qu'une vague idée du gameplay,
- je n'ai toujours aucune idée du scénario,
- partant de là, je vois pas ce qui pourrait foirer :D

Commentaires et idées sont les bienvenus !

----------


## Enyss

Franchement : fait un Point & Click, une enquête comico-thrillante pour découvrir le coupable du crime parfait "Mais qui a volé la dernière binouze?!"

----------


## Grhyll

Ca luxurie un max  ::lol::

----------


## superoger

Salut les amis !
Je vais me permettre de nuancer légèrement ce que disait LeRan sur le scénario du jeu, sur lequel je tente de l'aider, il est vrai à basse intensité ces derniers temps. En fait on a quand même balayé ensemble un certain nombre de possibilités, envisageant pas mal de pistes autour d'une base qui reste elle intangible : deux filles en vacances au camping. On a envisagé un jeu de survie avec des combats, mais les combats représentant un gros boulot on a écarté l'aspect baston. On aurait pu envisager une présence comptée de la violence, mais le problème c'est qu'il faut rentabiliser un système de combat. Si on implémente la baston il en faut beaucoup pour justifier l'effort, et en fait l'idée du projet de notre ami est un drôle de mélange assez éloigné de la bagarre. Sur la forme ça ressemblerait à du Fallout ancienne mode, mais dans le fond ce qui le fait tripper niveau contenu ce serait plutôt du atmosphérique/contemplatif/sensible du style Life is strange. Alors les deux sont de très bonnes références, surtout le premier, mais c'est pas évident de trouver un contenu qui fasse se rencontrer les deux :D
On a aussi envisagé une simulation de camping, genre mélange de gestion et d'aventure, ou alors un truc fantastique, avec une exploration d'île étrange, mais là aussi peu à peu j'ai compris que vraiment la relation des deux personnages était un truc central dans l'idée de notre ami LeRan.
Bref à ce stade, sans garantie pour l'avenir, le jeu serait plutôt un jeu de type aventure basé sur la relation des deux personnages féminins, avec des rencontres et des aventures sur un temps de vacances de quinze jours environ. Il y aurait beaucoup de dialogues. A vrai dire j'aime beaucoup à titre personnel les jeux qui proposent d'interagir avec l'environnement (tout le monde aime ça je crois), mais ça fait beaucoup de boulot. Idéalement j'aurais pensé à ajouter une maison de vacances comme troisième personnage principal, mais voilà, c'est énorme à faire.
Donc le défi c'est d'arriver à produire quelque chose d'intéressant à jouer avec une grande économie de moyens, et donc pas mal de dialogues et quelques personnages.
Voilà, je pense avoir résumé à peu près correctement la situation, et je crois qu'on a donc avancé sur les contours du jeu, même si tout reste à faire.
Le travail d'amateur (j'utilise le terme dans toute sa noblesse, de toutes façons j'en fait partie) prend des chemins très divers : des gens ont des idées assez précises sans rien faire, ou en progressant très lentement (comme moi), et plus rarement des gens avancent très loin sans vraiment savoir quel jeu ils veulent faire au final, et c'est assez fascinant pour ceux, l'énorme majorité des aspirants concepteurs, qui sont sans cesse confrontés à leurs limites techniques.
Ce résumé n'engage que moi même si je pense qu'il retranscrit assez correctement nos échanges.

Bon histoire de montrer que je ne suis pas ici qu'en tant que guignol qui brasse du vent je vous propose le travail que j'ai fait sur les deux personnages principaux, afin de les définir un peu précisément.
A ce stade on a donc deux amies : Ellen, la blonde, et Sophie, la brune. Ouais c'est nul de définir des filles par leur couleur de cheveux mais j'ai un peu creusé quand même rassurez vous :D.
Leur portrait est réalisé sous la forme d'une courte notice suivi d'une sorte de questionnaire. Je dois avouer qu'à mon grand regret ça date un peu et que je n'ai pas produit grand chose de bien depuis, mais ça me semble un bon outil de départ.
Je suis parti sur quelques infos de l'ami LeRan : des prénoms, des couleurs de cheveux (donc), et un profil assez général. La blonde plutôt prolo, la brune plutôt privilégiée. Tout le reste ne relève que de mes turpitudes personnelles (c'est moi le malade  :;): )


*Ellen*

Vendeuse (prêt à porter), 20 ans
168cm
52 kg
Blonde

Ellen vient d'un milieu populaire, sa mère était serveuse dans des restaurants et vient de mourir d'un cancer à 39 ans  Elle ne voit plus son père.
Elle a deux jeunes frères d'un père différent. Ils vivent désormais chez lui.
Ellen a eu une scolarité assez moyenne, sans être mauvaise. Elle n'a pas aimé étudier et a par ailleurs rencontré de sérieuses embûches familiales en chemin.
Elle aime les garçons, boire, fumer, danser, manger gras et sucré. Elle aime rire, elle est légère mais néanmoins intelligente et subtile, dotée d'une finesse qui fait que Sophie l'apprécie même si elles ne sont pas du même monde.
Elle plaît beaucoup aux hommes, et en joue volontiers. Elle a découvert assez récemment que des hommes plus âgés pouvaient payer pour obtenir la compagnie privilégiée de jeunes femmes comme elle, et cela a été une révélation. Elle rencontre donc occasionnellement des hommes nettement plus âgés avec lesquels elle a des relation sexuelles moyennant de l'argent ou de beaux cadeaux. Elle ne le vit pas comme de la prostitution, puisqu'elle a déjà un travail et de quoi subsister, mais comme un loisir utilitaire. Elle ne choisit que des hommes qui lui plaisent, et se sent valorisée par les sommes importantes qu'ils déboursent pour obtenir sa compagnie. Pour elle ça n'est pas plus aliénant que de louer sa force de travail, quelle qu'elle soit. Elle économise cet argent dans l'espoir de pouvoir s'acheter un jour un commerce et ne plus dépendre d'un employeur.
Dotée de formes généreuses sans être excessives, elle ne vieillira pas forcément très bien étant donné sa déplorable hygiène de vie et son désintérêt total pour tout exercice physique. Mais dans ses vingt ans elle est magnifique.

Ton nom

« C'est ma mère qui a choisi mon nom. Je ne la remercie pas, à chaque fois que je dis mon nom faut que je corrige parce que les gens l'écrivent à la française, normal. Alors je dis que ça s'écrit ELLEN, et là bien sûr on me demande si je suis anglaise, et je dis que non, du coup j'ai l'air un peu conne. Mais bon c'est toujours mieux que mon frère qui s'appelle Dylan. Sérieux, Dylan. Ma mère a vraiment merdé sur les prénoms. Après j'ai une copine qui s'appelle Pamela, donc je m'estime pas si malheureuse au final. »

Comment est-ce que tu te vois ?

« Comme une fille normale. Non je déconne, ça veut rien dire ça. Je me vois comme une fille qui a une grosse d'envie de vivre et de tout bouffer, à qui il a manqué quelques trucs pour être bien d'aplomb mais qui connaît sa force. Voilà, je suis une putain de battante. Mais je suis sympa, hein ! »

Où vis-tu ?

« Je vis dans un petit appart, c'est pas génial mais ça me va pour l'instant. J'ai passé un an en coloc mais ça m'a vite saoulé. J'aime bien avoir mon indépendance, faire ce que je veux quand je veux. »

Famille

« Mes parents n'ont pas beaucoup vécu ensemble. Ils se sont séparés quand j'avais deux ans. J'ai un peu vu mon père, pendant quelques années puis il est parti loin et je ne l'ai plus vu. En fait je m'en fout un peu, j'ai pas eu le temps de l'aimer. Je trouve ça dommage de ne pas s'occuper de son enfant, surtout quand on n'a eu le temps que d'en faire un, mais c'est comme ça. C'est surtout triste pour lui, moi j'ai rien décidé alors j'aurai jamais de regret... Et puis j'ai eu ma mère, elle m'a suffi. Je préfère avoir juste une mère comme elle que deux parents normaux. Ma mère est, enfin elle était, géniale. Pas vraiment dans les clous de l'éducation classique on va dire, mais de toutes façons on était dans les clous pour rien du tout. On a tout fait à l'arrache, tout le temps avec elle et mes frères. C'est bizarre, quand je vois les années passées c'est comme si on avait été des sortes de réfugiés dans notre propre pays. Comme si on avait fui une catastrophe, alors que non. On a juste bricolé notre vie sur une base foireuse, comme on pouvait, du coup rien n'était solide. A part l'amour. Ça on s'aimait  vraiment. On s'est souvent engueulées, des fois très fort, mais on s'adorait. Maintenant qu'elle est morte la famille c'est juste moi et mes deux frères. Il y a bien mamie, mais franchement avec son Alzheimer elle est plus vraiment là. Je préfère la voir sans les garçons, ça me fait trop de peine. C'est dur comme maladie. Et bon elle ne les reconnaît plus alors à quoi bon... Oui comme ça on dirait que ma vie est bien triste alors que pas du tout. Enfin en dehors de la mort de maman et de mamie le reste va bien. J'ai ma vie, je sais ce que je veux. Mamie disait que la vie est une chienne mais je ne suis pas d'accord. La vie c'est le hasard, c'est un jeu cruel et généreux à la fois. Quand tout va bien ça peut partir en couille d'un coup, mais inversement quand ça va vraiment mal des fois tu peux quand même être heureuse. De toutes façons il faut prendre ce qu'elle te donne, et aller chercher en rampant ce qu'elle ne veut pas te donner. C'est ma philosophie. »

Etudes

« Les études franchement ça n'a jamais été mon truc. J'aimais bien quelques matières au lycée, genre l'anglais, la philo, le français ça allait. J'étais en littéraire vu que j'étais vraiment pas bonne en maths. Je ne savais pas ce que je voulais faire après, alors j'étais pas motivée. Pour le bac ça a été un peu chaud, ma mère était déjà malade et j'avais pas mal de trucs à faire à la maison, sans compter que je bossais déjà à côté le soir comme serveuse. Là où ma mère avait travaillé avant de tomber malade. Mais je l'ai eu mon bac, au rattrapage, mais je l'ai eu. Je suis contente, ça fait quand même cloche de pas l'avoir. Après le bac j'ai pas eu un instant l'idée de faire des études. Je pense que j'aurais pu, du genre dans le commerce mais j'avais envie d'être indépendante. Repartir comme boursière avec des galères de fric ça me motivait pas du tout. Et puis les gens comme moi s'en sortent toujours. »

Amour

« Les hommes, il y en a des bien évidemment. Après je trouve qu'il y en beaucoup de cons quand même. Quand je vois ceux avec qui j'ai été, je voyais bien combien ils étaient fiers de m'avoir avec eux. Une fille je crois qu'elle est contente d'avoir un beau mec pour son plaisir à elle, par contre un mec il est content d'avoir une nana canon car ça lui donne un avantage sur les autres. Du prestige, comme d'avoir du pognon ou de la culture. C'est bizarre. Du coup j'envie un peu les nanas pas terribles, au moins elles savent que leur mec les aime pour elles-mêmes, et pas pour ce qu'elles représentent. Mais je ne vais pas trop me plaindre quand même. Non après moi j'ai pas eu un bon contact au début avec les hommes. Déjà mon père est parti quand j'étais petite, puis après il y a eu mon beau-père, le père de mes frères, qui a fini par se barrer lui aussi. Mais heureusement pour lui, je n'aimais pas du tout comme il me regardait. Franchement de devenir adolescente sous les yeux d'un beau-père qui vous regarde de plus en plus comme une femme c'est dérangeant. Enfin il ne s'est rien passé, ça va, mais j'ai été soulagée quand ils ont rompu avec ma mère, j'étais pas sereine avec lui à la maison.
A part ça j'ai eu des copains, un peu de tous les genres. Mais ce que j'aime c'est les mecs rigolos et tendres, et pas malhabiles bien sûr ! En fait la beauté c'est pas si important pour moi. L'argent c'est pas important non plus. Je fais la part des choses : je couche pour l'argent, des fois, mais le jour où je trouverai le mec qui me plaît il pourra bien être fauché je m'en moquerai. C'est pas un critère. Bon je veux pas un parasite non plus, faut pas déconner hein ! »

Sexualité

« Oui, pas mal de gens penseraient que je fais la pute... Mais c'est pas ça. Pour moi une pute c'est une pauvre fille qui est exploitée par un autre, ou qui n'a que ça pour vivre. Je ne connais pas trop ces filles, mais je crois qu'elles ne choisissent pas grand chose, à commencer par leurs partenaires. Elles ne jouent pas, elles ne s'amusent pas. Moi franchement ça m'amuse ! Bon je ne dis pas que c'est pas un peu dangereux comme jeu. Tous les mecs ne sont pas toujours super sains, mais c'est la vie. Même quand tu as un amoureux tu peux tomber sur un taré en fait. Le seule fois où je me suis faite taper par un mec, c'était pas un plan comme ça, c'était un petit ami. Alors là au moins je suis payée pour mes mauvaises expériences. Et pour les bonnes aussi. Et puis c'est quand même quelque chose, quand tu arrives super sapée à un rendez-vous. Au premier regard le type n'en peut plus. Il sait qu'il va payer cher, et il est déjà content, on dirait que c'est quand même un cadeau pour lui. Des fois c'est comme dans un film. C'est pas de la prétention, c'est juste la réalité. Je sais que je vaux... Ça ne durera pas. Ma mère était très jolie aussi, mais ça ne lui a apporté que des emmerdes, des mecs jaloux, des copines jalouses aussi des fois, et on la prenait pour une conne... Moi je ne veux pas subir.  Je fais ça et j'arrêterai dès que j'aurai un peu d'argent de côté. Je veux juste gagner ma liberté, et peu importe comment. Avec mes mains, mon cerveau ou mon cul, de toutes façons il faut bien payer de sa personne, non ? J'ai calculé, en couchant je touche presque 40 fois le smic horaire... Ce qu'en pensent les autres ? A vrai dire je m'en fous complètement. Le monde est dégueulasse, il y a quelques gens bien, comme moi j'espère. Des gens qui ne font de mal à personne. On peut bien me juger, j'ai la conscience tranquille. Le seul qui peut me juger c'est Dieu, et à ce jour il n'a rien trouvé à me dire. »

Amitié

« L'amitié en principe c'est plus simple que l'amour, mais je crois que chez les filles c'est plus passionné que chez les garçons souvent, donc des fois on se prend la tête. Je n'ai pas de copain homme, ou alors il faudrait que je fréquente des homos peut-être. Des amies j'en ai pas beaucoup en fait, en plus depuis le lycée ça s'est un peu bouleversé, il y a plein de personnes que j'ai perdues de vue, et j'ai des collègues qui les remplacent. J'ai deux amies que j'ai gardées du lycée en fait, Louise et Pamela. Et il y a Sophie aussi, avec elle c'est un peu spécial, on s'aime mais on oublie de se voir. C'est une drôle de fille. »

Politique

« La politique ? Je ne sais pas, j'ai jamais voté. J'ai l'impression qu'on ne peut rien changer, c'est comme si les règles étaient fixées pour toujours. Les gros en haut et les petits en bas, avec juste quelques uns qui montent de temps en temps pour que ça soit pas la révolution. Un peu comme le loto. Chez moi la politique c'est beaucoup autour des étrangers, enfin des noirs et des arabes quoi, les gens trouvent qu'il y en a trop même si des fois c'est des français. Moi je suis partagée avec ça, ça me gêne pas d'être entourée de noirs et d'arabes, ni que des femmes portent le voile par exemple, par contre j'aime pas comment on me regarde, j'aime pas comment on me parle dans la rue. Je n'aime pas être désirée par des brutes qui ont besoin de l'exprimer fort et de me salir. Alors des fois j'hésite à m'habiller autrement, mais j'ai pas envie de choisir mes habits par rapport à des cons. Faut vraiment que je me casse de cet endroit pourri. Que ce soit celle des arabes, des noirs ou des blancs la misère ça pue. L'argent ne rend pas intelligent, mais la pauvreté encore moins.  »

Nourriture

« Franchement, j'adore manger. J'aime le salé, le sucré, les fast-food comme les bons restaurants. J'aime le chocolat, le Nutella, les gaufres, les trucs gras. Tous les ennemis des filles quoi ! Mais j'aime les légumes et les fruits aussi, je mange de tout, c'est comme ça qu'on est en forme. »

Musique

« J'aime bien la musique, même si j'ai des goûts pas très habituels pour quelqu'un de mon âge. Mon grand père maternel, que j'aimais beaucoup, il écoutait de la musique des années 80, de la pop française un peu électronique comme Elli et Jacno ou alors Niagara ou les Rita Mitsouko en plus rock. J'aime bien ces musiques, les trucs de jeunes ça ne me plaît pas trop, le rap tout ça c'est pas mon truc. Comme musiques plus récentes j'avais un copain qui écoutait Stupeflip, ça me faisait bien marrer, et j'aime bien la Femme, les Pirouettes des choses comme ça. L'année du bac j'écoutais en boucle Carrément Carrément. Peut-être que je l'ai eu grâce à eux quelque part, la musique ça aide à tenir le coup des fois, c'est puissant. J'ai jamais appris la musique mais je chante un peu. Au lycée un groupe de gars voulait que je chante avec eux. Le guitariste voulait sortir avec moi en fait. Ils faisaient du punk, mais moi gueuler en portant des collants déchirés c'était pas trop mon genre. Alors j'ai chanté quelques trucs des Clash pour leur faire plaisir et en échange ils ont joué du Jacno. J'arrive assez souvent à mes fins en fait ! J'étais assez fière, les gens connaissaient pas et certains avaient bien aimé je crois. Le gars est jamais sorti avec moi par contre, il était très con, il se prenait pour un guitar hero et tout quoi. »

Argent

« Je vais être honnête : l'argent c'est super important pour moi. On a beaucoup manqué avec maman, même si on a toujours eu de quoi manger. Mais les fringues, les extras genre ciné ou restau, même le Mac Do c'était vraiment rare. On faisait toujours très attention et j'ai eu du mal à faire comme les autres. J'ai refusé pas mal d'invitations à des trucs parce que j'avais pas un rond. Ça laisse des traces, et moi je ne veux plus jamais manquer. »

Loisirs

« Comme loisirs j'aime bien sortir en boîte, danser... Quand j'ai un peu bu je me sens bien, même si la musique est souvent merdique. Après les mecs sont un peu lourds, c'est pas génial pour ça. Et les bagarres sur le parking ça fait vraiment trop pitié... Du coup avec une copine je vais plutôt dans une boite de lesbiennes. Je suis hétéro mais ça ne me gêne pas de me faire draguer par des nanas. L'ambiance est plus détendue. Sinon j'aime bien me faire un ciné des fois, sortir au restaurant.. Bon j'aime bien boire je dois avouer, et quand je commence je ne sais pas quand je vais arrêter. Mais je fais jamais ça seule, dehors une femme bourrée est trop vulnérable, je le sais. »

Drogues

« L'alcool c'est une drogue ? Ah oui, et la cigarette aussi. Faut que j'arrête, je tiens ça de ma mère. Oui la clope, parce que l'alcool il n'y a pas moyen que j'arrête. Peut-être qu'un jour j'en aurai marre, mais j'y suis pas. J'ai fumé des joints un peu aussi, mais j'aime pas trop. Je fumais avec un de mes copains au lycée mais j'ai vite arrêté, ça me rendait molle et absente, c'était plus moi en fait. Et j'aime être bien présente. L'alcool ne me fait pas ça, il m'excite, me rend complètement conne des fois, mais je suis toujours là, jamais assommée comme avec la fumette. Ou alors c'est qu'il fait jour et que je dois rentrer chez moi ! Sinon rien d'autre, mon grand-père avait touché à l'héroïne, à la cocaïne et il m'avait dit que ça il ne fallait pas, que ça détruisait les gens. Il m'a pas donné beaucoup de conseils mais celui-là je m'en souviens. »

Religion

« J'ai pas de religion, mais je ne dirais pas que je ne crois pas en Dieu. J'aimerais qu'il y ait un esprit bienveillant qui nous aime quoiqu'on fasse, qui nous pardonne même ce qu'on a du mal à se pardonner. Ça me plairait. En même temps quand on voit toutes les horreurs qui se passent, les enfants qui meurent... Quel Dieu laisserait faire ça ? Mais des fois j'avoue ça m'est arrivé d'aller me poser dans une église. C'est quand même des endroits spéciaux, ça fait du bien des fois. »

Mort

« J'ai déjà une bonne expérience de la mort. Mon grand-père est mort d'un AVC il y a cinq ans. Ça a été terrible, on ne s'y attendait pas évidemment. Mais au moins il n'a pas souffert. Ou alors pas longtemps. Pour nous ça a été comme un coup de poignard. Sinon ma mère est morte il y a quelques semaines d'un cancer généralisé. Là pour le coup c'était prévisible, et j'ai tout vu d'assez près. Je ne le souhaiterais pas à mon pire ennemi, même si au bout d'un moment on est comme anesthésié. On croit que ça va être de plus en plus difficile et finalement à la fin on retrouve un peu de sérénité. On s'habitue à tout, même à voir sa mère réduite à une pauvre petite chose qui disparaît peu à peu. Ou alors c'est peut-être que c'est tellement violent au début, avec les cheveux qui tombent, les pronostics sinistres, qu'au bout d'un moment ça peut pas être pire. Enfin ça c'est passé comme ça pour moi. Et pour moi j'ai pas peur de la mort, je suis jeune alors ça doit être normal. Si elle devait venir j'aimerais qu'elle me prenne par surprise par contre, sans que je sente son odeur. »

Animaux

« Je n'aime pas trop les animaux. Enfin j'ai rien contre tant qu'ils ne viennent pas à mon contact. J'ai beaucoup de mal avec les chiens surtout, je ne supporte pas qu'ils me sautent dessus. Mais bon c'est comme les enfants, il y en a des bien éduqués ! Par contre j'aime bien les animaux sauvages, les documentaires animaliers par exemple ça va. »

Être une femme

« Ah et bien vous avez gardé le meilleur pour la fin ! C'est une vaste question. Je ne regrette pas d'être une femme, même si je pense que c'est nettement plus compliqué que d'être un mec. Mais là-dessus tout le monde est d'accord, sauf les types les plus abrutis, non ? On a quand même plein de trucs objectivement pénibles, genre la contraception. Moi j'oublie tout le temps la pilule, des fois j'en prends deux c'est n'importe quoi. Je suis encore jamais tombée enceinte mais va falloir que je me reprenne sérieusement en main et que je change de mode de contraception, en plus je fume et je bois, c'est pas bon du tout. »



*Sophie*

Etudiante en géologie, 20 ans
166cm
48 kg
Brune

Vient de la classe moyenne. Parents profs.
Fille unique, famille « normale ».
A eu des troubles du comportement alimentaire, peut-être une forme d'anorexie sans gravité extrême.
Sophie est depuis toujours une fille sérieuse, appliquée et travailleuse. C'est une intellectuelle, quoique sa curiosité se porte essentiellement sur la nature. Elle a néanmoins un esprit caustique, frondeur à l'occasion qui l'a rapprochée d'Ellen au lycée. Elle est assez réservée, notamment face aux hommes. Peut être qu'elle est attirée par les femmes également, mais rien de sûr. Elle n'est pas très sensuelle, quoiqu'assez jolie. Elle a beaucoup moins d'éclat et prend moins la lumière qu'Ellen c'est évident. Son corps est moins épanoui mais plus musclé et vigoureux.
Elle est sportive, végétarienne depuis le lycée par choix personnel. Elle a une vie très rangée, voire monacale. Les vacances sont cependant une occasion pour elle de se relâcher, et Ellen est l'amie qu'il lui faut pour ça.

Ton nom

« Moi c'est Sophie, à ce qu'il paraît les gens n'aiment jamais leur nom mais le mien me va. Et puis c'est la sagesse quoi, c'est pas mal quand même ! Ma mère m'a dit qu'elle aimait ce nom, mais elle m'a avoué un jour qu'elle était aussi fan d'un personnage de dessin animé qui s'appelait comme ça quand elle était gamine. Une petite fille super intelligente qui aidait son oncle dans des enquêtes. Comme quoi elle a bien choisi ! »

Comment est-ce que tu te vois ?

« Je crois qu'il y a des gens qui me trouvent froide. Et même un peu dure au premier abord mais en fait je ne suis pas du tout comme ça. Je suis très sensible et je me protège, c'est tout. Quand j'étais plus jeune je me confiais davantage, je comptais sur le fait d'être comprise, de pouvoir être écoutée avec gentillesse. Ça m'est vite passé ! Je ne vois pas tout en noir mais j'ai horreur des groupes, aussi bien de filles que de mecs, ça tire clairement le niveau vers le bas. Et quand on est jeune tout le monde veut faire partie d'un groupe pour ne pas être seul, pour se protéger, pour être normal. Moi je me suis vite retrouvée sans groupe, seule comme une idiote. C'était dur. J'ai même vu que les gens un peu courageux qui venaient vers moi étaient rejetés de leur groupe. Du coup ils faisaient marche arrière. Pourtant j'étais normale, enfin je crois. Je me lavais, j'avais des vêtements normaux, je parlais... Je sais pas, c'est comme s'il y avait une une sorte de basculement sur presque rien et je me suis retrouvée comme une paria. La fille cataloguée comme bizarre, pour tout le collège et le début du lycée. C'est fou quand même. Heureusement après il y a eu Ellen, et elle elle était assez forte pour supporter qu'on la rejette. D'ailleurs ses copains ne l'ont pas rejetée quand elle est venue vers moi. Ils n'osaient pas. Elle n'a jamais eu une âme de chef mais tout le monde l'admirait, avec sa façon de s'en foutre et d'être si présente, et si belle. Je ne dirais pas que j'aurais pu mourir de cette situation d'isolement, je m'y étais faite, mais elle m'a sauvée quand même d'une certaine façon. Je ne suis pas devenue populaire évidemment, mais les autres se sont un peu intéressés à moi quand même, sincèrement des fois. Et puis ils grandissaient quand même. Entre la troisième et la terminale on mûrit, Dieu merci ! Oui je parle beaucoup de choses anciennes mais je suis le fruit de cette histoire. Je me sens assez bien aujourd'hui, mais j'ai un peu ramé pour trouver ma place dans ce monde. »

Où vis-tu ?

« Cette année j'étais chez ma tante pour les études. Ça permet de faire des économies et comme elle s'occupe un peu de tout je peux me consacrer à fond à mon travail. Le week-end je vais décompresser chez mes parents en général ».

Famille

« Je suis très bien dans ma famille, heureusement d'ailleurs car j'ai un peu de mal avec les gens dès que je sors de chez moi ! Après je me suis adaptée quand même, je ne suis pas terrorisée par les étrangers, mais la sociabilité c'est pas vraiment ma tasse de thé. J'aime bien être avec des gens que je connais, ce qui n'est pas l'idéal pour faire des rencontres. Alors je me force un peu des fois. Mais c'est avec mes parents que je suis le mieux. Les gens qui vont lire ça vont me trouver absolument sinistre mais pourtant je crois que je sais rigoler, il faut juste que je trouve les bonnes personnes, et elles sont rares. Avec mes parents on se comprend, même si ils sont un peu désolés de voir qu'ils sont mes meilleurs amis. »

Etudes

« Depuis toujours j'aime bien l'école. J'ai jamais été brillante mais j'ai toujours fait correctement mon travail. En fait je n'ai pas vraiment de mérite, j'aime travailler ! Et pour moi le fait de poursuivre des études a été une révélation supplémentaire puisque la géologie me passionne réellement comme aucune matière auparavant. Et puis comme j'aime beaucoup me promener dans la nature j'ai des activités qui se complètent idéalement ! »

Amour

« Je ne suis pas comme Ellen, ma meilleure amie. Déjà il faut dire ce qui est, elle est super belle ! J'y reviens toujours quand je parle d'elle, mais c'est tellement important. Ce serait comme parler du soleil sans parler de sa lumière. Je sais que moi je ne suis pas moche, mais je n'ai pas son goût pour me mettre en valeur. J'ai le goût de l'aventure, moi aussi, mais pas vraiment de la même manière... J'aime la nature, me dépenser, courir, nager... J'aimerais faire l'amour aussi. Mais pour moi c'est compliqué. J'ai eu un amoureux, qui était très important pour moi, et ça c'est fini, très douloureusement. Depuis je n'ai pas très envie d'être amoureuse, je me méfie. J'aimerais un homme qui ne soit pas trop « homme », la façon dont beaucoup naviguent d'une femme à l'autre me dégoûte un peu. En même temps j'aimerais être comme ma copine, une sorte d'aventurière du sexe qui multiplie les expériences. Ça doit être drôle quand même. Mais je ne pourrais jamais vivre comme ça. »

Sexualité

« Ah, je crois que je viens juste d'en parler ! Non sérieusement je n'ai pas grand chose à dire là-dessus. J'ai flirté avec un garçon il y a quelques mois, on a bien failli le faire mais notre histoire a pris fin avant de manière brutale. Il me faut du temps, pour moi moi ça n'est pas facile. J'aimerais que ça le soit mais je ne décide pas, alors il faudra que je trouve un garçon patient. Mais j'en ai envie, je suis normale ! Enfin à peu près ! »

Amitié

« Je n'ai pas beaucoup d'amis. En fait je n'ai pas d'ami à part Ellen. J'ai des connaissances, des gens avec qui je peux discuter, avoir une vie sociale mais je m'ennuie vite avec eux, et j'ai l'impression qu'il y a comme une barrière qui ne sera jamais franchie. Je devrais être d'autant plus attachée aux rares personnes qui comptent pour moi, comme Ellen, mais que je sens que si je m'en éloigne je n'ai pas la force de les rattraper, je me sens impuissante. Ensuite ça me demande un effort terrible de revenir vers les gens. Je devrais aller voir un psy peut-être, mais je ne suis pas si  malheureuse, c'est peut-être pas grave d'être différente. »

Politique

« Moi je vote écolo. Je ne suis pas vraiment dupe, je sais que ce sont des politiciens comme les autres mais malgré tout c'est important de prendre soin de l'environnement. Pas de la nature, la nature ça n'existe plus depuis longtemps, mais au moins l'environnement. Si je ne votais pas écolo je voterais à gauche de toutes façons, je pourrais pas voter à droite, mes parents seraient trop déçus ! Non je plaisante, de toutes façons ça n'a jamais été mes valeurs. Les gens de droite sont durs. Il y en a des sympas évidemment, mais dans le fond ils sont durs. Pour moi la droite c'est un peu le règne animal, et moi je suis un être humain. Quand je regarde un reportage animalier j'ai pas envie que le tigre mange le bébé gazelle qui court pas assez vite. Ça peut paraître idiot mais pour moi c'est ça être de gauche, c'est vouloir des règles différentes que celles de la jungle pour nous les hommes. Je pense qu'Ellen pourrait être de droite mais je la comprends. Elle a vécu durement, elle est forte, elle n'a pas trop eu le temps de vraiment apprendre la compassion, ni l'occasion de pouvoir compter dessus. Sa priorité a forcément été de se sauver d'abord. »

Nourriture

« J'ai eu longtemps une relation compliquée avec la nourriture, quand j'étais au lycée j'étais vraiment maigre et mes parents se sont demandés si je n'étais pas anorexique. Je crois que j'étais limite, j'avais besoin de contrôler mon corps et je ne sais pas trop pourquoi mais je me voyais trop grosse alors que j'étais maigre. Je crois que de fréquenter Ellen m'a aidé, je la trouvais magnifique et je voyais bien qu'elle mangeait n'importe quoi. Je n'ai tout de même pas adopté son régime alimentaire, j'en serais morte je pense ! Mais j'ai trouvé une manière de me nourrir convenablement et de m'accepter dans un corps qui ne soit pas trop maigre. Actuellement je suis végétarienne, et je fais beaucoup de sport. Je pense que je ne serai jamais grosse mais je me suis un peu épanouie quand même. »

Musique

« Mon père écoute beaucoup de musique classique, et j'ai hérité ça de lui. Ça me tranquillise, quand j'écoute cette musique je me sens comme dans une bulle, protégée et j'arrive à mieux me concentrer. C'est à la fois beau, stimulant et apaisant. Bach c'est la perfection. Après j'aime bien le rock aussi, des vieux trucs comme les Pixies ou plus récents comme Courtney Barnett. J'ai fait de la clarinette pendant quelques années mais j'étais pas très douée et au bout d'un moment j'ai supplié mes parents d'arrêter le massacre. Ils ont fait mine de regretter ma décision mais je pense qu'eux aussi étaient soulagés en secret. »

Argent

« Dans ma famille on n'est pas riches, ni pauvres d'ailleurs. Je n'ai jamais manqué de quoi que ce soit. Pour moi l'argent ne représente pas grand chose, tant que j'ai de quoi me nourrir et m'habiller ça va. »

Loisirs

« Je lis beaucoup. Ça me fait énormément de bien. Après j'aime mes études, donc c'est presque un loisir pour moi de travailler ! Je regarde pas mal de films, quelques séries. Mais je préfère lire, rien ne me permet de m'évader autant. J'aime les auteurs un peu anciens, j'adore Zola par exemple. Je fais du sport aussi, régulièrement. Je cours, je fais des pompes, je prends mon vélo dès que je peux. C'est important pour mon bien-être et mon équilibre. »

Drogues

« Non, je ne prends pas de drogues. J'ai bien essayé de fumer une fois mais j'ai eu une grosse crise d'angoisse. Je ne pense pas que je recommencerai. Je crois que ça fait parfois remonter des trucs enfouis, et c'est pas toujours bon. Ou alors faut être cool et bien dans ses baskets à la base. C'est pas exactement mon cas même si j'y travaille. Sinon j'aime bien le vin, avec modération, et je ne fume pas. Je ne comprends pas comment on peut s'intoxiquer avec quelque chose d'aussi sale qu'une cigarette. »

Religion

« Non, je ne crois pas en Dieu. Enfin j'en sais rien à vrai dire. Je dis souvent « Dieu merci ! » parce que ma grand mère le disait toujours, ça ponctuait beaucoup sa conversation. Alors j'aime bien le dire, comme ça j'ai l'impression de l'avoir toujours un peu avec moi. Mais je n'ai pas du tout été élevée là-dedans. »

Mort

« J'ai jamais vu de mort, et je n'en ai pas eu beaucoup dans ma famille. J'ai juste enterré mon arrière grand-mère il y a quelques années, j'étais triste mais elle était très vieille. Elle était au bout de sa vie, littéralement... Je suppose que c'est différent pour des gens plus jeunes. Sinon j'ai beaucoup souffert de la mort de mon chien. J'ai un peu honte de l'avouer, mais sa disparition m'a fait plus de peine que celle de mon arrière grand-mère. »

Animaux

« J'ai eu un chien qui a un peu été mon meilleur ami pendant mon enfance, et j'ai beaucoup souffert quand il est mort. Je pense que je n'aurai jamais d'autre animal, c'est du bonheur quand on l'a à ses côtés mais quand la fin arrive c'est très difficile à vivre. A part ça ça j'adore tous les animaux, chien, chat, cheval, âne, vache, dromadaire... Je me sens beaucoup mieux en leur présence qu'avec les êtres humains. Les animaux s'en foutent de paraître, ils ne savent pas ce que ça veut dire d'être perçu comme ceci ou comme cela. Ils sont, c'est tout. Et c'est très reposant, je voudrais être pareil. Enfin, sur cet aspect là en tout cas. »

Être une femme

« Je ne suis pas sûre de savoir ce que c'est que d'être une femme. J'ai quelques idées, sur certaines choses je vois bien la différence avec les hommes, mais pour moi être une femme c'est un ensemble de choses trop vaste pour que je le saisisse. Peut être que je saurai répondre dans quelques années. Quelque part je crois que je ne suis pas encore totalement une femme. Je me vois encore comme  une fille. »

----------

